# Massive Obama-Backed One Nation Rally...



## Capitalist (Oct 2, 2010)

Heres the Lincoln Memorial during Becks event:







*Update*: Heres another pic from One Nation:



Note the absence of people along the sides of the pool. Heres what that  same area looked like during Becks rally from a similar viewpoint:
. 







The Stalinist ANSWER Coalition is there (whos also a sponsor of the event): 





Weasel Zippers


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 2, 2010)

The radical left, communists, ACLU, La Raza, Code Pink, unions, etc are  holding their rally today in Washington DC. One of the speakers today  urged members to struggle and go to jail together: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cFGbmVAXrpU&feature=player_embedded"]VIDEO[/ame]


----------



## ForestGirl (Oct 2, 2010)

*I bet a good 90% of those in attendance DO NOT PAY TAXES! Bleeding heart, liberal leeches!*


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 2, 2010)

ForestGirl said:


> *I bet a good 90% of those in attendance DO NOT PAY TAXES! Bleeding heart, liberal leeches!*


That would be a very conservative estimate.


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 2, 2010)

CSPAN is airing the leftist One Socialist Nation rally today in Washington DC.
Unfortunately, they didnt have a good crowd shot of the turnout  So they used a photo from a Glenn Beck tea party rally.



Notice the Gadsden flags in the background.


----------



## ForestGirl (Oct 2, 2010)

*Go to jail together! What is wrong with her!?! That has to be one of the most ridiculous statements... Good gawd! They need to go to school together!*


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 2, 2010)

This is despite the fact that thousands of supporters were given free rides by unions and the NAACP to the rally.



The actual crowd is a little sparse at the One Nation rally today.
 Despite the free rides and T-shirts the leftists just couldnt match this crowd.


----------



## ForestGirl (Oct 2, 2010)

*Notice all the red t-shirts in the 3rd photo? Ummmmmmmmmmm, they didn't do their homework. Red happens to be the Republican Party color! OMG...what a bunch of clueless idiots!*


----------



## Meister (Oct 2, 2010)

Capitalist said:


> The radical left, communists, ACLU, La Raza, Code Pink, unions, etc are  holding their rally today in Washington DC. One of the speakers today  urged members to struggle and go to jail together: VIDEO



I can't believe the communists are welcomed.  Sure doesn't seem like the 60's democrats to me.

Times have definitely changed in America.  *Today, the Communist party is welcomed at the &#8220;One Nation&#8221; rally in Washington, D.C.*It would seem that the identification &#8220;Communist&#8221; is no longer a no-no in American politics
Communist Plea to America at &#8220;One Nation&#8221; Rally: Same as Democrats?|Yes, But, However!


Yes, the democrats are the party of diversity, aren't they?


----------



## ForestGirl (Oct 2, 2010)

> thousands of supporters were given free rides by unions and the NAACP to the rally



*No doubt our tax dollars paid their travel expenses.*


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2010)

At last count....over 1.2 million are crowding the Mall

Largest turnout in 16 years!


----------



## Meister (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm looking for the Black Panthers....I know they are out there...I wonder what area they secured at the rally.


----------



## ForestGirl (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's a photo from today's "rally":


----------



## Meister (Oct 2, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> At last count....over 1.2 million are crowding the Mall
> 
> Largest turnout in 16 years!



I don't usually get in the numbers game, so I won't this time, but.....


----------



## ForestGirl (Oct 2, 2010)

> At last count....over 1.2 million are crowding the Mall - Largest turnout in 16 years!



*We know they can't spell, now we know they can't count either!*


----------



## Meister (Oct 2, 2010)

ForestGirl said:


> Here's a photo from today's "rally":



Actually, that pic was taken last spring....but I'm sure they have recycled that very sign for this rally, also.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2010)

Meister said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > At last count....over 1.2 million are crowding the Mall
> ...



This just in..

Latest estimate 1.38 million peaceful protesters

Not a racist sign among them


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 2, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> At last count....over 1.2 million are crowding the Mall


If someone got a bullhorn and yelled, "anyone here want a job".

The place would become so silent that you could hear a pin drop.


----------



## Meister (Oct 2, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Swing over to where the Black Panthers are....you will see a racist sign....oh yeah I forgot, when it's against the white race, it's not racist.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2010)

Estimated 1.46 million now in DC


----------



## Meister (Oct 2, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Estimated 1.46 million now in DC



Seeing that mexican flag, I gotta wonder how many of them are legal?


----------



## ForestGirl (Oct 2, 2010)

> Actually, that pic was taken last spring....but I'm sure they have recycled that very sign for this rally, also.



*Thanks for the correction! I really need to wear my eyeglasses - every waking hour! lol*


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2010)

Meister said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Estimated 1.46 million now in DC
> ...



I only see Old Glory...being flown by REAL AMERICANS


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 2, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Look, bottom, left side.


----------



## ForestGirl (Oct 2, 2010)

> If someone got a bullhorn and yelled, "anyone here want a job". The place would become so silent that you could hear a pin drop.



*LOL LOL LOL - And...they'd scatter like roaches when a light is turned on!*


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 2, 2010)

An estimated 1.5 million people are at the event.

Being it's the first of the month.

The government could have save thousands of dollars in postage and envelopes.

If they would have set up a welfare check distribution booth in the middle of the crowd.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 2, 2010)

The Beck rally may be in those pics, but all you need to do is turn on MSNBC to see the real crowds..  If those are Beck pics they were pasted up by YOU, FOX or some other extreme rwn.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2010)

> WASHINGTON (AP) - Thousands of people flocked to the Lincoln Memorial for a rally Saturday organized by labor and civil rights groups, hoping to show support for the Democratic agenda in the face of expected GOP election gains next month.
> 
> More than 400 organizations, including faith, environmental and gay rights groups, sponsored the "One Nation Working Together" demonstration on the same end of the National Mall where a month ago tea party activists met to hear conservative commentator Glenn Beck and Sarah Palin.
> 
> ...





> *Omission Watch: Communist, Socialist 'Partners' of One Nation Protest Left Out of News Accounts*
> By Tim Graham
> Fri, 10/01/2010
> 
> ...



Who is attending this rally?  And will ALL these ultra leftwing and progressive organizations combined be able to amass a rally that is more than a small fraction of the numbers Glenn Beck's group attracted with no sponsors or listed organizations whatsoever?  Maybe you anti-conservative folks really are clueless about what the Tea Partiers, 9/12ers, and grass root America are all about?


Well those attending today's rally include:

AFL-CIO

American Federation of Teachers

Center for Community Change

Green for All

NAACP

National Council of La Raza

Rainbow PUSH Coalition

SEIU: Service Employees International Union

Sojourners

UAW, International Union

AFSCME

Alliance for Democracy

Campaign for Americas Future

Campaign for Peace and Democracy

Campus Progress

Chicago Democratic Socialists of America

Code Pink

Color of Change.org

Communist Party USA (CPUSA)

Democratic Socialists of America

Gay, Lesbian and Straight Education Network (GLSEN)

Gray Panthers

Human Rights Campaign

International Socialist Organization

National Education Association

National Urban League

Planned Parenthood

United Steel Workers

Working Families Party

Ya Ya Network

For a complete list look here:
One Nation Working Together


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Meister (Oct 2, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



This is your problem, leftwinger, you only see what you want to see.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 2, 2010)

ForestGirl said:


> > If someone got a bullhorn and yelled, "anyone here want a job". The place would become so silent that you could hear a pin drop.
> 
> 
> 
> *LOL LOL LOL - And...they'd scatter like roaches when a light is turned on!*


Especially, if someone yelled.* "IMMIGRATION"!!!!! *


----------



## ForestGirl (Oct 2, 2010)

*@Sarah G
Since you seem to be quite the bleeding heart libtard, can you pay for their travel costs to the rally instead of me and all the other tax paying, legal citizens?*


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 2, 2010)

LOL, it's MASSIVE MAN

I was just reading where some Union members were REQUIRED to attend..

can we say AstroTurf


----------



## ForestGirl (Oct 2, 2010)

> Especially, if someone yelled. "IMIGRATION"!!!!!



*Or, BORDER PATROL!*


----------



## ForestGirl (Oct 2, 2010)

> I was just reading where some Union members were REQUIRED to attend..



*And are probably on the clock making overtime...it is a weekend!*


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 2, 2010)

Real America is rising up.  We all know how good you extreme rwn are at screwing up an election..


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 2, 2010)

ForestGirl said:


> *@Sarah G
> Since you seem to be quite the bleeding heart libtard, can you pay for their travel costs to the rally instead of me and all the other tax paying, legal citizens?*



You seem bitter..


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Oct 2, 2010)

ForestGirl said:


> > thousands of supporters were given free rides by unions and the NAACP to the rally
> 
> 
> 
> *No doubt our tax dollars paid their travel expenses.*



Yes because nobody there pays taxes.

Silly foolishness.

All these silly rallies and Glenn Beck and the guy on MSNBC competing to see how many sheep they can herd into a line in the nation's capital?

Doesn't anybody have a damn job anymore? Shit.

Oh wait...


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 2, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> ForestGirl said:
> 
> 
> > *@Sarah G
> ...



Irony alert!


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Oct 2, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Real America is rising up.  We all know how good you extreme rwn are at screwing up an election..



"Real America"?

Real America didn't go to either of these silly ass rallies.

Real America has work today from 4pm to 12am, and they're co-worker is sick so they might get in a little extra overtime.

Real America also couldn't attend the Beck Religious Revival, because they had better things to do.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 2, 2010)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Real America is rising up.  We all know how good you extreme rwn are at screwing up an election..
> ...



Fence sitter..


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Oct 2, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> ForestGirl said:
> 
> 
> > > If someone got a bullhorn and yelled, "anyone here want a job". The place would become so silent that you could hear a pin drop.
> ...



Or maybe if they spelled it right.


----------



## ForestGirl (Oct 2, 2010)

> You seem bitter.



*You're smarter than I thought. Good girl!*


----------



## uptownlivin90 (Oct 2, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> uptownlivin90 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Actually no I moniter surveillance and radar screens all day. Would I get paid to sit on a fence for eight hours a day? Sure. Sadly as far as I know, no such job exists.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 2, 2010)

uptownlivin90 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > uptownlivin90 said:
> ...



What do you do?


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2010)

Meister said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



If I'm not mistaken that is the Indian flag.  ...upside down.


----------



## ForestGirl (Oct 2, 2010)

> Would I get paid to sit on a fence for eight hours a day? Sure. Sadly as far as I know, no such job exists.



Next thing out of Ovomit's mouth will be that he's spending Stimulus $$$ on hiring lazy libs to sit on fences.


----------



## ForestGirl (Oct 2, 2010)

*Just in from Twitter:

Some dude at #OneNation is saying education and jobs are rights. 

What about the right to keep what you work for?*


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 2, 2010)

ForestGirl said:


> *Just in from Twitter:
> 
> Some dude at #OneNation is saying education and jobs are rights.
> 
> What about the right to keep what you work for?*



I don't think that's a right they are willing to give to you.. You see you are looking at the gimmie gimmie crowd. You know them? "God Bless America? NO NO NO God Damn AMERICA"  Yep,, that's them.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 2, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JS1NWYV1i_E]YouTube - Sean Hannity Confesses Using Fake Footage: "Jon Stewart Was Right!"[/ame]

This was so funny.


----------



## Lost Soul (Oct 2, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> ForestGirl said:
> 
> 
> > *@Sarah G
> ...



Put your money where your big mouth is then.

How about this, republican take control of both houses you leave this site to never return.

Democrats keep control of both houses I will leave to never return.

So bitch, you so sure of yourself make the bet.

Gunny can ban to make sure you/me dont return.


----------



## rdean (Oct 2, 2010)

Watching this on TV, I'm amazed at the number of young people.  During the Glenn Beck rally, it was like a "sea of grey".  Many of the people said they were able to attend because they are on Social Security or Dis-ability and not employed.

When we look at this "young" rally, we are looking at the future of America.  No way around that "truth".  It is what it is.


----------



## JScott (Oct 2, 2010)

Lost Soul said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > ForestGirl said:
> ...



Stupid bet. If either of you are banned how could we have such colorful "discussions"?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 2, 2010)

Lost Soul said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > ForestGirl said:
> ...



Who in the fuck are you talking to?


----------



## Lost Soul (Oct 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> Watching this on TV, I'm amazed at the number of young people.  During the Glenn Beck rally, it was like a "sea of grey".  Many of the people said they were able to attend because they are on Social Security or Dis-ability and not employed.
> 
> When we look at this "young" rally, we are looking at the future of America.  No way around that "truth".  It is what it is.



*WASHINGTON (AP) - Thousands of people flocked to the Lincoln Memorial for a rally Saturday organized by labor and civil rights groups, hoping to show support for the Democratic agenda in the face of expected GOP election gains next month.

More than 400 organizations, including faith, environmental and gay rights groups, sponsored the "One Nation Working Together" demonstration on the same end of the National Mall where a month ago tea party activists met to hear conservative commentator Glenn Beck and Sarah Palin.

"We're here to show the rest of the country that there are people who support the progressive agenda," said Ken Bork, who came from Camas, Wash. But he acknowledged that Republicans are enjoying an advantage heading toward the Nov. 2 election that will determine whether Democrats retain control of Congress.

"There may be an enthusiasm gap, but we're not going to know until we have an election," Bork said. "A lot of the noise from the extreme right-wing stuff, it's been well orchestrated by big money. But it's not as bad as they're making it out."*

I see no *MILLIONS*


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> Watching this on TV, I'm amazed at the number of young people.  During the Glenn Beck rally, it was like a "sea of grey".  Many of the people said they were able to attend because they are on Social Security or Dis-ability and not employed.
> 
> When we look at this "young" rally, we are looking at the future of America.  No way around that "truth".  It is what it is.



I'm surprised they would come out of the basement. did they mummy pay their way?


----------



## Lost Soul (Oct 2, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Lost Soul said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Not you so mind your own.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 2, 2010)

OMFG! There are at least two gazillion people there...that is at least twice as many that went to Beck's "Restoring Honor" rally.

Maybe it's because Beck thinks America has no honor so many people didn't bother to attend under that insult.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 2, 2010)

Lost Soul said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Lost Soul said:
> ...



hey asswipe, you still don't get to tell me what to do. sucks to be you donut?


----------



## Lost Soul (Oct 2, 2010)

JScott said:


> Lost Soul said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I think its a fair bet seeing how she claims to be so sure.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> YouTube - Sean Hannity Confesses Using Fake Footage: "Jon Stewart Was Right!"
> 
> This was so funny.



From my now much former radio and television days, I know from real life experience that shit does happen on live shows that usually somebody in the viewing/listening audience catches and justifiably criticizes.  Sometimes even in the movies that undergo dozens if not hundreds of viewing, editing, tweaking, etc. before they are released to the public can have glitches the editors miss, most especially when scenes are reshot and then segments are spliced together.   Even on the newspaper, we were sometimes chagrined to see the wrong photo used for a story or the wrong caption applied and the proof readers missed it before it went to press.

I am pretty confident that was the case with these obviously mis identified videos--probably some rookie stage assistant inadvertently mixed the clips.  But Stewart certainly was not out of line capitalizing on the error and Sean did as classy an apology/correction as possible without insulting Stewart in the process.

I've never seen anything comparable to that on MSNBC, however, when their misrepresentation of the facts have been noted and pointed out.


----------



## Lost Soul (Oct 2, 2010)

willowtree said:


> lost soul said:
> 
> 
> > willowtree said:
> ...


hey bitch i am telling to keep your fucking nose out of my business you old broke down hag


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 2, 2010)

Lost Soul said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Lost Soul said:
> ...



You can leave anytime you like.  I'm staying until I get good and ready to leave, stupid.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> Watching this on TV, I'm amazed at the number of young people.


Yes, young and dumb.

They haven't got a clue what it takes to survive in the "real" world.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 2, 2010)

Is Rick Sanchez there?


----------



## Lost Soul (Oct 2, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Lost Soul said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Chicken shit


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 2, 2010)

Lost Soul said:


> willowtree said:
> 
> 
> > lost soul said:
> ...



And I'm telling you you broken down old swastika that you don't get to NaZI me. so stfu and as long as this is a public message board I'll post when and where and to whom I like. so stick that up your old geezer ass.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> YouTube - Sean Hannity Confesses Using Fake Footage: "Jon Stewart Was Right!"
> 
> This was so funny.



MSNBC apologizes for lying about racists with guns ...


Sorry Sarah, I can't find a video or link where *they* apologized. Could you help me out with that?


----------



## Ravi (Oct 2, 2010)

Any Muslims? OMG that would be AWFUL!!!


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 2, 2010)

Lost Soul said:


> willowtree said:
> 
> 
> > lost soul said:
> ...





Did I get caught in the middle of a Hatfield and McCoy thing here?


----------



## rdean (Oct 2, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Watching this on TV, I'm amazed at the number of young people.  During the Glenn Beck rally, it was like a "sea of grey".  Many of the people said they were able to attend because they are on Social Security or Dis-ability and not employed.
> ...



It is what it is.

Old and white and conservative

verses

young and everyone else


----------



## JScott (Oct 2, 2010)

Lost Soul said:


> JScott said:
> 
> 
> > Lost Soul said:
> ...



Not really.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 2, 2010)

Eek! I see Hispanics in the crowd...what is HAPPENING TO THE USA???


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 2, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Lost Soul said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



He acts just like a freaking Nazi.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 2, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Eek! I see Hispanics in the crowd...what is HAPPENING TO THE USA???



Is you next Senator there?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



young and gimmie gimme..


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 2, 2010)

Jeremy said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Sean Hannity Confesses Using Fake Footage: "Jon Stewart Was Right!"
> ...



It probably didn't rise to the level of Hannity's fraud anyway, Jeremy.


----------



## Lost Soul (Oct 2, 2010)

willowtree said:


> lost soul said:
> 
> 
> > willowtree said:
> ...


you stupid whore, i am younger than your stink ass old pussy and if you cannot keep your fucking fatass nose out of people business you will get harassed every fucking time you open that slit in the middle of your ass on your shoulders. You fuck with the wrong person you low life waste of human skin and you will recieve it back 10 fold. So shut your big ass gash you fish smelling old goat.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 2, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



It was pretty freaking racist. I'm surprised you libturds let it pass,,,,,,,,,,,errrr nevermind. I disremembered racism is okay when it's your ilk doing it.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 2, 2010)

I wonder how many came to the rally expecting Obama to pay off their Visa Card and add minutes to their pre-paid cell phone?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 2, 2010)

Lost Soul said:


> willowtree said:
> 
> 
> > lost soul said:
> ...



duz everbody see old soul train and a meltdown.. boooo fucking hooooo.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Using the wrong rally footage is worse than MSNBC blatently lying about racism? You're kidding right?


----------



## Lost Soul (Oct 2, 2010)

willowtree said:


> sarah g said:
> 
> 
> > lost soul said:
> ...


ya you stupid bitch, a nazi that fought in the us army to give you the rights you enjoy. Something you should know before you make yourself look like the idiot you are, i am half native american. My people are from north america. Cannot make the same claim right moron?


----------



## Lost Soul (Oct 2, 2010)

willowtree said:


> lost soul said:
> 
> 
> > willowtree said:
> ...


por thang, must of hit a nerve. Lol

btw, you started this shit once again only to get bitch slapped again.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 2, 2010)

Lost Soul said:


> willowtree said:
> 
> 
> > sarah g said:
> ...



I don't give a hairy rats ass who you are or who your dumb assed people are you acting like a freaking nazi.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 2, 2010)

Lost Soul said:


> willowtree said:
> 
> 
> > sarah g said:
> ...


Which half???


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 2, 2010)

Lost Soul said:


> willowtree said:
> 
> 
> > lost soul said:
> ...



I didn't start shit. I asked you who the fuck you were talking to as you threw down a bet with quotes from two different people you moron.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2010)

wtf is going on??? Can i play too????


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 2, 2010)

Jeremy said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremy said:
> ...



Fox blatently lies everyday, just like Drudge, Breitbart and posters here, Jeremy.  You aren't taking away the Hannity fraud by bringing up MSNBC.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 2, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Lost Soul said:
> 
> 
> > willowtree said:
> ...





He crazy..


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 2, 2010)

Jeremy said:


> wtf is going on??? Can i play too????










just be careful and don't ask the nazi moron who he's talking to.. he'll go nazi onya


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



All perception I guess. Like telling an Australian he is lying for saying that a toilet flushes clockwise. IMO


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> > wtf is going on??? Can i play too????
> ...



As a former service member I lost all respect for him when he pulled the "I was in the military so you owe me" card.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 2, 2010)

Jeremy said:


> As a former service member I lost all respect for him when he pulled the "I was in the military so you owe me" card.


Kind of like the bum standing at the corner stop light with a cup and a card board sigh that says, "Veteran".


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> > As a former service member I lost all respect for him when he pulled the "I was in the military so you owe me" card.
> ...



eh ... _some_ of them I actually feel sorry for.


----------



## Leweman (Oct 2, 2010)

Seriously there is practically is NO one at this rally.  I would think they would have forced more people than this to go at least.  Wow.  CSPAN doesnt even try to show the crowd.


----------



## Leweman (Oct 2, 2010)

Wait they just showed it!   They dont even have people filling up the front steps!  It looks pathetic.  I hope the John Stewart rally does better.


----------



## Mini 14 (Oct 2, 2010)

Leweman said:


> Wait they just showed it!   They dont even have people filling up the front steps!  It looks pathetic.  I hope the John Stewart rally does better.



I spent 5 hours with a team of 6 graphic artists photoshopping the Beck Rally video to show hundreds of thousands of attendees instead of the 2-3 thousand who were actually there.

THAT is the difference in us and the left.

The left is too fucking lazy to do the work themselves, but we on the right just do it because it needs to be done.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 2, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Real America is rising up.  We all know how good you extreme rwn are at screwing up an election..


Your side has already conceded the mid term election. You lefties had your chance. 
You people screwed up royally. 
Now we have to rebuild and fix what your side has almost ruined. A once great nation who's greatness is not in government but in it's people.


----------



## midcan5 (Oct 2, 2010)

Now children.... can we act just a wee bit like adults and keep the fonts and colors simple.  thanks


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2010)

midcan5 said:


> Now children.... can we act just a wee bit like adults and keep the fonts and colors simple.  thanks



* Yes we can!!!! Yes we can!!!​*


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Estimated 1.46 million now in DC



Wow!

1.78 million REAL AMERICANS peacefully protesting on the mall


----------



## midcan5 (Oct 2, 2010)

Jeremy said:


> Yes we can!!!! Yes we can!!!



Thanks



rightwinger said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Estimated 1.46 million now in DC
> ...



Excellent and great news.


----------



## ForestGirl (Oct 2, 2010)

> When we look at this "young" rally, we are looking at the future of America.



Future of America! OMG - They are sucking up the resources of this country at an alarming rate. FUTURE...OMG...the only way that word should exist in your post is: THE FUTURE LOOKS VERY BLEAK! Sad but true...you libs need to be careful of what you wish for. You want to be "taken care of"...guess what...the government has NO MONEY. The only money they have is from hard working, tax paying citizens! DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH! Wake up and smell the tea, you liberal, leeches! Disgusting to say the least...the hard working, tax payers are sick and tired of your self-serving need of handouts!


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 2, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Estimated 1.46 million now in DC
> ...


Exactly what are they protesting???


----------



## ForestGirl (Oct 2, 2010)

> Exactly what are they protesting???



*They are protesting for MORE government assistance. More tax dollars in their bank accounts. Less accountability, less involvement, less charity work. They want REDISTRIBUTION of YOUR hard earned money. They don't want to work for it...they think everything should be FRICKIN' FREE!*


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 2, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




More energizing the base, I believe.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 2, 2010)

Jeremy said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Now children.... can we act just a wee bit like adults and keep the fonts and colors simple.  thanks
> ...


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2010)

ForestGirl said:


> > Exactly what are they protesting???
> 
> 
> 
> *They are protesting for MORE government assistance. More tax dollars in their bank accounts. Less accountability, less involvement, less charity work. They want REDISTRIBUTION of YOUR hard earned money. They don't want to work for it...they think everything should be FRICKIN' FREE!*



Here's the issue right here - your attempt to de-legitimize your fellow Americans fails because _you don't even know what they're rallying for_.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 2, 2010)

ForestGirl said:


> > Exactly what are they protesting???
> 
> 
> 
> *They are protesting for MORE government assistance. More tax dollars in their bank accounts. Less accountability, less involvement, less charity work. They want REDISTRIBUTION of YOUR hard earned money. They don't want to work for it...they think everything should be FRICKIN' FREE!*


Heck, that sounds great!!

Where do I sign up???


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Estimated 1.46 million now in DC
> ...



When did they start counting the people at home screaming 'HOPE & CHANGE!!!' at their tv's?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 2, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> ForestGirl said:
> 
> 
> > > Exactly what are they protesting???
> ...



No she's right. It's an anti tea party rally. all the old white people should pay the bills for the diverse guys..


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2010)

Also, I'm curious about the OP 

How was this rally "Obama backed"?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 2, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Also, I'm curious about the OP
> 
> How was this rally "Obama backed"?



It's his base. He organized it. "We gotta get excited"


----------



## ForestGirl (Oct 2, 2010)

They're NOT rallying...here's what "they're" hoping for:

&#8206;1. You cannot legislate the poor into prosperity by legislating the wealthy out of prosperity. 
2.What one person receives without working for, another person must work for without receiving. 
3.The government cannot give to anybody a...nything that the government does not first take from somebody else. 
4.When half of the people get the idea that they do not have to work because the other half is going to take care of them, and when the other half gets the idea that it does no good to work because somebody else is going to get what they work for, that my dear friend, is the beginning of the end of any nation. 
5.You cannot multiply wealth by dividing it.See More


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 2, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Estimated 1.46 million now in DC
> ...



You have the decimal point in the wrong place.
It's 178 million people!


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 2, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Also, I'm curious about the OP
> 
> How was this rally "Obama backed"?



Did he even speak at the rally?


----------



## Ragnar (Oct 2, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> ForestGirl said:
> 
> 
> > > Exactly what are they protesting???
> ...



North Korea.


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 2, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I'm curious about the OP
> ...


It real doesn't matter.

He might win another Nobel Prize for the rally.


----------



## ForestGirl (Oct 2, 2010)

They're asking for yobs!? OH PAHLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE! They wouldn't know what a "yob" was if it hit them in the face. They're asking for HANDOUTS! They truly believe that a job=a handout!


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 2, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Now, now.  That isn't why I was asking but you could be right!


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> ForestGirl said:
> 
> 
> > > Exactly what are they protesting???
> ...



ah BUT when you guys did the same thing at the last rally, it was cool eh.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

What shall we learn from this rally?

That the Right is not so paranoid when we talk about Communists and they threat they pose


----------



## Sunni Man (Oct 2, 2010)

ForestGirl said:


> They're asking for yobs!? OH PAHLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE! They wouldn't know what a "job" was if it hit them in the face. They're asking for HANDOUTS! They truly believe that a job=a handout!


These people are not against getting a job.

It's the showing up for work part that proves just too difficult.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 2, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > ForestGirl said:
> ...


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 2, 2010)

ForestGirl said:


> They're asking for yobs!? OH PAHLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE! They wouldn't know what a "job" was if it hit them in the face. They're asking for HANDOUTS! They truly believe that a job=a handout!



It's a Progressive Pro Depression Rally.
Progressives want to prosper at the expense of our economy.


----------



## rdean (Oct 2, 2010)

Sunni Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



If I had to guess, I suspect they are protesting a return to the Republican policy of subsidizing companies so they can send American jobs to China.  

I still don't understand why Republicans think tearing down this country and building up Communist/Socialist China is a "good thing".

I guess it's part of their "Plague on America" Plan they seem so proud of.  I love THIS country.  China?  Not so much.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > ForestGirl said:
> ...



Really? Have fun trying to find a post where I tried to de-legitimize the Beck rally.

Here's a hint - you're not going to find one. 


And once again - the "But he did it first" argument didn't work when you were in Kindergarten, why would you think it would work now?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2010)

ForestGirl said:


> They're asking for yobs!? OH PAHLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE! They wouldn't know what a "job" was if it hit them in the face. They're asking for HANDOUTS! They truly believe that a job=a handout!



What are you basing this on other than your hatred?


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2010)

Let's not forget folks that the only "rallys" that matter will be the 50 simultaneous rallys that happen in 31 days.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I'm curious about the OP
> ...



Of course not. Obama had nothing to do with this rally at all.


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 2, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I'm curious about the OP
> ...



Ali Weinberg writes:
 During his remarks at a town hall in Richmond today, *President Obama *gave  a plug for a rally planned by The Daily Show's Jon Stewart, called the  "Campaign to Restore Sanity," contrasting the the tone of the spoof news  show with that of its "purposely provocative" cable counterparts.
  "What happens is these cable shows and talk show hosts, a lot of  them figure out that, 'The more controversial I can be, and I'm calling  Obama this name or that name and saying he wasn't born in this country,  that will get me attention," the president said.
  Part of the challenge of combating purposely provocative shows,  Obama added, is creating a way to remind Americans that the country is  not as polarized as cable shows would sometimes make it seem.
  "Use Jon Stewart, the host of the Daily Show," Obama said.  "Apparently he's going to host a rally called something like, 'Americans  Who Favor a Return to Sanity or something like that."
  He continued that most people -- like the people who will be at the  rally -- have more pressing concerns than to worry about the the  political beliefs of others.
  "They're looking after their families," Obama said, "they don't go  around calling people names, they don't make stuff up, they may not be  following every single issue because they just don't have time, but they  are expecting some common sense and some courtesy."
First Read - Obama plugs Jon Stewart rally


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2010)

ForestGirl said:


> They're asking for yobs!? OH PAHLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE! They wouldn't know what a "job" was if it hit them in the face. They're asking for HANDOUTS! They truly believe that a job=a handout!



Really? Here's the website for the rally.

I don't see anything about "handouts".

Core Policy Principles | One Nation Working Together


----------



## rdean (Oct 2, 2010)

Jeremy said:


> Let's not forget folks that the only "rallys" that matter will be the 50 simultaneous rallys that happen in 31 days.



It's a "War of the Middle Class".

Either you are for the Democrats who want to build the Middle Class in this country.

Or:

You are for the Republicans who want to build the Middle Class in China.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Funny because they claim it is completely non partisan and they are rallying for among other things. JOBS!


----------



## rdean (Oct 2, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



JOBS!

Yea, 

In THIS country.

Not China.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2010)

Capitalist said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Did you read your source? Or just mindlessly cut-and-paste?

The Jon Stewart/Steven Colbert Rally hasn't happened yet. This rally was a different rally entirely.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Non Partisan


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Capitalist said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...




The One Nation Rally has been "plugged" on Obama's web site for awhile now.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Yes, that's why your asswipe pissed away money on GM and they are opening a brand new 800 million dollar plant in Mexico. You are indeed a MORON>\ Oh and your asswipe is for amnesty and open borders too all of which cost Americans jobs. How many Americans do you know would work for $23.00 an hour?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Capitalist said:
> ...



"Obama's" website? Do you mean whitehouse.gov?

Because as far as I know, Obama doesn't have any other websites.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Organizing for America | BarackObama.com | Join the Fight


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 2, 2010)

Castro-supporting actor Harry Belafonte lashed out at the insidious Tea Party Movement today at the leftist One Nation rally.
The leftist crowd loved it: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vty7ESzusdY&feature=player_embedded"]VIDEO[/ame]

From his speech: Abraham Lincoln knew the evil of slavery and in  abolishing that evil saved America.  Although slavery may have been  abolished, crippling poison, racism, still persists.  And the struggle  still continues  Perhaps the greatest threat of all is the undermining  of our Constitution and the systematic attacks against the inalienable  rights of the citizens of this nation.  Rights that are guaranteed by  our Constitution.  *At the vanguard of this insidious attack is  the Tea Party.  This band of misguided citizens is moving perilously  close to achieving villainous ends.*​


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



You're right, the website is barackobama.com.

But it's not run by Obama - OFA is part of the DNC, not the White House.

Also, I don't see any mention of this rally on the site.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2010)

Capitalist said:


> Castro-supporting actor Harry Belafonte lashed out at the insidious Tea Party Movement today at the leftist One Nation rally.
> The leftist crowd loved it: VIDEO
> 
> From his speech: Abraham Lincoln knew the evil of slavery and in  abolishing that evil saved America.  Although slavery may have been  abolished, crippling poison, racism, still persists.  And the struggle  still continues  Perhaps the greatest threat of all is the undermining  of our Constitution and the systematic attacks against the inalienable  rights of the citizens of this nation.  Rights that are guaranteed by  our Constitution.  *At the vanguard of this insidious attack is  the Tea Party.  This band of misguided citizens is moving perilously  close to achieving villainous ends.*​



What's your point?


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



LOL that is because you have to Donate before you get into the Whole site.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Bzzz... incorrect. There's a button to click on the front page that says "Continue to main site"

Here's the website.

Organizing for America | BarackObama.com


----------



## boedicca (Oct 2, 2010)

Question:  why is Obama hiding out in Camp David this weekend instead of attending this Very Important Rally?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Question:  why is Obama hiding out in Camp David this weekend instead of attending this Very Important Rally?



Perhaps because the rally has nothing to do with him?


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Question:  why is Obama hiding out in Camp David this weekend instead of attending this Very Important Rally?



Which President attended the Martin Luther King March on Washington?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 2, 2010)

Capitalist said:


> Castro-supporting actor Harry Belafonte lashed out at the insidious Tea Party Movement today at the leftist One Nation rally.
> The leftist crowd loved it: VIDEO
> 
> From his speech: Abraham Lincoln knew the evil of slavery and in  abolishing that evil saved America.  Although slavery may have been  abolished, crippling poison, racism, still persists.  And the struggle  still continues  Perhaps the greatest threat of all is the undermining  of our Constitution and the systematic attacks against the inalienable  rights of the citizens of this nation.  Rights that are guaranteed by  our Constitution.  *At the vanguard of this insidious attack is  the Tea Party.  This band of misguided citizens is moving perilously  close to achieving villainous ends.*​



I bet he can't sing "God Bless America."


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 2, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



I was thinking if he did, the crowd would have been even bigger..


----------



## boedicca (Oct 2, 2010)

There is no Conservative President right now.

Organizing for America is Obama's campaign organization - it endorsed the One Nation Rally.  So, Where Is Obama?


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 2, 2010)

notice the smarmy assed coward was too cowardly to list those "villanous end"


----------



## boedicca (Oct 2, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


----------



## Cal (Oct 2, 2010)

I can't find a crowd estimate anywhere. From the pictures, It doesn't look much bigger than Beck's event.. But I got to listen to some of the speeches.. Wonderful! One Nation, working together, to keep this country on the right track! Also, there were One Nation events all over the place, for those that couldn't go to DC.. So with all of those numbers combined, I think we gave the Beckster a run for his money. 

Here's some of the best pictures I've found:
Blue Virginia:: Photos: "One Nation Working Together" Rally on the Mall

Fired up.. Ready to go!


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2010)

.


theDoctorisIn said:


> ForestGirl said:
> 
> 
> > They're asking for yobs!? OH PAHLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEASE! They wouldn't know what a "job" was if it hit them in the face. They're asking for HANDOUTS! They truly believe that a job=a handout!
> ...





> Working together for the creation, protection, and advancement of good jobs
> Create new jobs in every sector, so that everyone in our country who wants to work can find a job. There should be a job in America for everyone who wants to work.
> 
> Awesome!! How are you going to do it?
> ...


----------



## Titanic Sailor (Oct 2, 2010)

Ya, vote for more poor, and bad government!

 Vote Democrat, and support the rich, like Obama does!!!!!


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> I can't find a crowd estimate anywhere. From the pictures, It doesn't look much bigger than Beck's event.. But I got to listen to some of the speeches.. Wonderful! One Nation, working together, to keep this country on the right track! Also, there were One Nation events all over the place, for those that couldn't go to DC.. So with all of those numbers combined, I think we gave the Beckster a run for his money.
> 
> Here's some of the best pictures I've found:
> Blue Virginia:: Photos: "One Nation Working Together" Rally on the Mall
> ...



Yes REAL AMERICANS

Peacefully demonstrating...


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2010)

boedicca said:


> There is no Conservative President right now.
> 
> Organizing for America is Obama's campaign organization - it endorsed the One Nation Rally.  So, Where Is Obama?



Obama isn't campaigning, he already won. Organizing for America is part of the DNC. 

Do you have any proof that they "endorsed" the rally?


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> > I can't find a crowd estimate anywhere. From the pictures, It doesn't look much bigger than Beck's event.. But I got to listen to some of the speeches.. Wonderful! One Nation, working together, to keep this country on the right track! Also, there were One Nation events all over the place, for those that couldn't go to DC.. So with all of those numbers combined, I think we gave the Beckster a run for his money.
> ...



Are you suggesting the people at 8/28 were not real Americans, and were not peaceful?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > YoungLefty said:
> ...



I don't see where he said that at all.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



That is why I Asked him bud. you do know what a question mark is right.


----------



## rdean (Oct 2, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Twenty three dollars an hour?  That's almost 48 thousand a year.


----------



## rdean (Oct 2, 2010)

Jeremy said:


> .
> 
> 
> theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



And your suggestions begin, "where"?

Are you suggesting we just "give up"?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Are you suggesting that Obama is a serial killer?


Don't forget, I put a "question mark" there....


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2010)

Uh oh...


> Organizers claimed they had as many participants as Beck's rally. But Saturday's crowds were less dense and didn't reach as far to the edges as they did during Beck's rally. The National Park Service stopped providing official crowd estimates in the 1990s.



DC rally shows support for struggling Democrats - Yahoo! News


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...



Nah, just  a little realism would be nice.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 2, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Eh?


----------



## Cal (Oct 2, 2010)

This event was all about jobs, equality, justice, and education. The crowd was so diverse.. There was religious groups, athiests, anti-war groups, unions, everyday midde class folks, blacks, whites, hispanics, asians, and every other color/nationality. Most diverse rally I've seen in a long time! 
We ain't givin' the keys back!


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 2, 2010)

Jeremy said:


> Uh oh...
> 
> 
> > Organizers claimed they had as many participants as Beck's rally. But Saturday's crowds were less dense and didn't reach as far to the edges as they did during Beck's rally. The National Park Service stopped providing official crowd estimates in the 1990s.
> ...



Wait till the Stewart/Colbert rally..  Then you'll be amazed.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't care who rallies and I champion our unalienable right to assembly, to promote, to protest, to free speech.  It is frustrating, however, when an event like Restore Honor is ridiculed and negatively misrepresented by the media and even some on USMB, while an event officially involving practically every leftwing looney group in the nation will be described in glowing terms and probably positively misrepresented in the media and even some on USMB.

But oh well.  It is what it is.  And wishes aren't horses.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> I don't care who rallies and I champion our unalienable right to assembly, to promote, to protest, to free speech.  It is frustrating, however, when an event like Restore Honor is ridiculed and negatively misrepresented by the media and even some on USMB, while an event officially involving practically every leftwing looney group in the nation will be described in glowing terms and probably positively misrepresented in the media and even some on USMB.
> 
> But oh well.  It is what it is.  And wishes aren't horses.



Sponsored by groups including the American Communist Party no less


----------



## rdean (Oct 2, 2010)

Did anyone notice that no one had to be told to "I ask you to leave your signs at home".

Glenn Beck - Current Events & Politics

Guess Glenn didn't want those crazy signs and T-shirts to show up.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 2, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> This event was all about jobs, equality, justice, and education. The crowd was so diverse.. There was religious groups, athiests, anti-war groups, unions, everyday midde class folks, blacks, whites, hispanics, asians, and every other color/nationality. Most diverse rally I've seen in a long time!
> We ain't givin' the keys back!




I'm hearing they're really into it, peace, love, all that.  No teapartiers.  

I kind of wish I'd gone.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> I don't care who rallies and I champion our unalienable right to assembly, to promote, to protest, to free speech.  It is frustrating, however, when an event like Restore Honor is ridiculed and negatively misrepresented by the media and even some on USMB, while an event officially involving practically every leftwing looney group in the nation will be described in glowing terms and probably positively misrepresented in the media and even some on USMB.
> 
> But oh well.  It is what it is.  And wishes aren't horses.



Glenn Beck and his followers aren't looneys???


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> Did anyone notice that no one had to be told to "I ask you to leave your signs at home".
> 
> Glenn Beck - Current Events & Politics
> 
> Guess Glenn didn't want those crazy signs and T-shirts to show up.



Nope, they had tons of signs.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> I don't care who rallies and I champion our unalienable right to assembly, to promote, to protest, to free speech.  It is frustrating, however, when an event like Restore Honor is ridiculed and negatively misrepresented by the media and even some on USMB, while an event officially involving practically every leftwing looney group in the nation will be described in glowing terms and probably positively misrepresented in the media and even some on USMB.
> 
> But oh well.  It is what it is.  And wishes aren't horses.



Misrepresented on USMB? Really? 

I don't necessarily agree with you that the media response was that different between the two rallies.

But I certainly agree that people have a right to rally about whatever they like.


----------



## rdean (Oct 2, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care who rallies and I champion our unalienable right to assembly, to promote, to protest, to free speech.  It is frustrating, however, when an event like Restore Honor is ridiculed and negatively misrepresented by the media and even some on USMB, while an event officially involving practically every leftwing looney group in the nation will be described in glowing terms and probably positively misrepresented in the media and even some on USMB.
> ...



For the last 10 years, Republicans have supported Communism and Socialism more than any other political party.

They gave tax breaks to companies who moved to China.  They gave subsidies to companies teaching Chinese to learn how to do American jobs.  What has this done to the American and Chinese economies?  Think it through.

It's not like it's a secret.  They want to do that now.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > I don't care who rallies and I champion our unalienable right to assembly, to promote, to protest, to free speech.  It is frustrating, however, when an event like Restore Honor is ridiculed and negatively misrepresented by the media and even some on USMB, while an event officially involving practically every leftwing looney group in the nation will be described in glowing terms and probably positively misrepresented in the media and even some on USMB.
> ...



They certainly do, though I do not agree with the positions of many of the Groups who sponsored this Rally. I would fight for their right to have it.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> > Uh oh...
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> Did anyone notice that no one had to be told to "I ask you to leave your signs at home".
> 
> Glenn Beck - Current Events & Politics
> 
> Guess Glenn didn't want those crazy signs and T-shirts to show up.



That's because Restore Honor was not a political rally and the organizers did not want it portrayed as a political rally.

The rally today WAS a political rally and the folks did bring their signs.

I listened in a bit but rather than promoting the Dem agenda, as the media will portray it, it was just the same old tired litany--blame Republicans, blame Bush, blame conservatism, yadda yadda.   Maybe something like that will energixze their base.  But it sure is a sucky base that can be energized by nothing but that.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



This is the same opinion I have of Beck's rally.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 2, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> *
> That's because Restore Honor was not a political rally* and the organizers did not want it portrayed as a political rally.


bwahahahahaha! I hope you aren't really this stupid in real life.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...



Yep.  I am every bit this stupid in real life.  Are you?


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Cal (Oct 2, 2010)

thedoctorisin said:


> charles_main said:
> 
> 
> > thedoctorisin said:
> ...


----------



## mal (Oct 2, 2010)

AP: Organizers claimed they had as many participants as Beck's rally. But Saturday's crowds were less dense and didn't reach as far to the edges as they did during Beck's rally. The National Park Service stopped providing official crowd estimates in the 1990s.

---

Can't wait to here ShithEaD Shultz Whining about the Corporate Media Lying about his Attendance on Monday!

"We had Millions"... 

Good Lord, I Hope he says that!



peace...


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...









Yes,, Yes it is. That's what Mrs. Whitman paid the illegal per hour. Do you remember the first thing asswipe did when he got to the wh? he froze all the worker bee's wages.. Fuckin A that's what hymn did.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> AP: Organizers claimed they had as many participants as Beck's rally. But Saturday's crowds were less dense and didn't reach as far to the edges as they did during Beck's rally. The National Park Service stopped providing official crowd estimates in the 1990s.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Like Michelle Bachmann did?

I doubt Ed Shultz would say that. Maybe Olbermann.


----------



## mal (Oct 2, 2010)

ForestGirl said:


> *I bet a good 90% of those in attendance DO NOT PAY TAXES! Bleeding heart, liberal leeches!*



You can almost Bet Money, that Aside from the Organizers, that Most of them do NOT pay Federal Income Taxes...

And even Less than 2 years ago when Obama was Hire to Fix this Mess with a Good old Helpin' of Hopey Changey!



peace...


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > AP: Organizers claimed they had as many participants as Beck's rally. But Saturday's crowds were less dense and didn't reach as far to the edges as they did during Beck's rally. The National Park Service stopped providing official crowd estimates in the 1990s.
> ...



Certainly Chris Mathews will


----------



## Cal (Oct 2, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > AP: Organizers claimed they had as many participants as Beck's rally. But Saturday's crowds were less dense and didn't reach as far to the edges as they did during Beck's rally. The National Park Service stopped providing official crowd estimates in the 1990s.
> ...



Kinda like Beck.. And his "university of I can't remember" estimate of his 9/12 rally.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> ForestGirl said:
> 
> 
> > *I bet a good 90% of those in attendance DO NOT PAY TAXES! Bleeding heart, liberal leeches!*
> ...



The majority of the people at the rally were Union members. 

I thought you guys think that union guys are paid too much?

Make up your minds: either they're getting paid too much (if so, then they pay taxes), or they're all lazy deadbeats.

You can't have it both ways.


----------



## mal (Oct 2, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > AP: Organizers claimed they had as many participants as Beck's rally. But Saturday's crowds were less dense and didn't reach as far to the edges as they did during Beck's rally. The National Park Service stopped providing official crowd estimates in the 1990s.
> ...



Ed Shultz is a Dishonest Crybaby trying to be the Opposite Side of the Coin to Rush Limbaugh...

Ed is an Unoriginal Bastard who's Time will be Shortlived once the DemocRATS fall off...

Rush has Survived and Dominated that Medium for 2 Decades, regardless who is in Power.

Like him or not, he's the Best... And a Professional.

Ed's a Shameful Excuse for a Liberal Fugazi of Rush... Bet.



peace...


----------



## California Girl (Oct 2, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> This event was all about jobs, equality, justice, and education. The crowd was so diverse.. There was religious groups, athiests, anti-war groups, unions, everyday midde class folks, blacks, whites, hispanics, asians, and every other color/nationality. Most diverse rally I've seen in a long time!
> We ain't givin' the keys back!



That would be a mistake. No one - not even the left - can elect someone POTUS for life, Young Lefty. Try to maintain some semblance of intelligent thought, there's a good boy.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



Doubtful, Chris Matthews isn't as hysterical as Olbermann - or Bachmann, for that matter.


----------



## mal (Oct 2, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > ForestGirl said:
> ...



The Union Thugs are part of the "Organizers"...

They are a Borg...

Mindless Minions.



peace...


----------



## Cal (Oct 2, 2010)

Ah. I love how pissed you righties are that the progressives had a rally, which brought in thousands of middle class folks, to rally for jobs, equality, and justice. Why does it bother you so much? Beck has a rally and barely utters the words "middle class". That's because he doesn't give shit about the middle class. A quick example: go look on Beck's site, his clothes he sells aren't American made. Go look on Ed's site.. Everything is American/Union made.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2010)

California Girl said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> > This event was all about jobs, equality, justice, and education. The crowd was so diverse.. There was religious groups, athiests, anti-war groups, unions, everyday midde class folks, blacks, whites, hispanics, asians, and every other color/nationality. Most diverse rally I've seen in a long time!
> ...



Why of course not!

The Constitution limits Obama to two terms. After his second term is completed, Hillary will be able to fill in for eight years after that.

With the Tea Party and Fox News calling the shots for the GOP, it will be a long time before we see another Republican President


----------



## mal (Oct 2, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/politics/135671-4-million-attend-one-nation-rally.html





peace...


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > YoungLefty said:
> ...



Hillary will be pretty old by 2016.

I thought you lefties told us we should not elect people who are so old.

At least that is what was said about McCain


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

Clearly One Nation was more than Just union workers

Groups like 

The Race, and the American Communist party, Code Pink. Just to list a few


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > WillowTree said:
> ...



Oh she did did she??

I imagine she provided the proper tax forms also?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



That's a joke thread.

And Chris Matthews certainly didn't start it....


----------



## California Girl (Oct 2, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > YoungLefty said:
> ...



That's sweet of you to offer, however, we have this electoral process - flawed though it is - and, if it's all the same to you, I think we should let the American people decide for themselves. 

I find this a troubling sign with many lefties these days.... You keep forgetting that you have to share the country with those who disagree with you. Y'all make yourselves look like commies when you talk like you got 'POTUS for life'.


----------



## mal (Oct 2, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Clearly One Nation was more than Just union workers
> 
> Groups like
> 
> The Race, and the *American Communist party*, Code Pink. Just to list a few





I'm Suprised NAMBLA wasn't on that List...



peace...


----------



## boedicca (Oct 2, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Clearly One Nation was more than Just union workers
> 
> Groups like
> 
> The Race, and the American Communist party, Code Pink. Just to list a few




Wow.

What a MoonBatPalooza!


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Clearly One Nation was more than Just union workers
> 
> Groups like
> 
> The Race, and the American Communist party, Code Pink. Just to list a few



About half the supporting groups, and probably more than half of the people there were unions.

Unions organized buses to bring people from all over - I'm sure they made up a large majority of the people there.


----------



## mal (Oct 2, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



I didn't say he did... And I was  at it...

You Cranky for a Reason?...



peace...


----------



## Ravi (Oct 2, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly One Nation was more than Just union workers
> ...


Probably because you didn't attend the rally.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly One Nation was more than Just union workers
> ...



Most likely. It was A bunch of Union people, and a bunch of poorer folk. Those would be the ones who do not pay taxes they were talking about.

IMO anyways.


----------



## rightwinger (Oct 2, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



She will be in her late 60s.......not old at all


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Born in 1947 she would be 69 when elected the first time and 73 if re-elected.


----------



## mal (Oct 2, 2010)

Ravi said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



I Find it Curious that you got Festered when NAMBLA was Mentioned...

Almost Protective, you are... Interesting.

Afternoon, Ravi!...

Is this when your Trolling of me Starts?...

Should I set my Droid to go off at this Time everyday?... 



peace...


----------



## jillian (Oct 2, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Hillary will be pretty old by 2016.
> 
> I thought you lefties told us we should not elect people who are so old.
> 
> At least that is what was said about McCain



mccain's problem was less his age than the fact that he acted like a doddering fool when the economy crashed. plus he had a history of cancer and was going to leave the tweeting twit in his place if something happened to him.

hillary will be just fine. 

how old was reagan?


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

jillian said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Hillary will be pretty old by 2016.
> ...



I am not against older people being elected. I was simply pointing out that some on the left were telling us McCain was to old and would likely die in office.

As far as Reagan, Considering many think he was already suffering from Alzheimer's before he left office. I would say he was to old.


----------



## mal (Oct 2, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Ted Kennedy and Robert "There are White *******" Byrd (D-KKK) both Died in Office, and the Left wouldn't have had it any other way...

Age is only an Issue when it's a REPUBLICan.



peace...


----------



## 007 (Oct 2, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Well those attending today's rally include:
> 
> AFL-CIO
> 
> ...



My GAWD... what a list LOW LIFE, ANTI AMERICAN TRASH! They should have CLUSTER BOMBED the event to TAKE OUT THE COMMIE GARBAGE!


----------



## Ravi (Oct 2, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...


Is it possible to troll a troll post?


----------



## mal (Oct 2, 2010)

Ravi said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Take one Day Off from Obsessing on me, Ravi... It will be good for you... Seriously.

Let's not make this a Shitty Saturday...

MeThinks the Mods had enough of this on Friday. 



peace...


----------



## mal (Oct 2, 2010)

Pale Rider said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > Well those attending today's rally include:
> ...



Racist Homophobe!...



peace...


----------



## Ravi (Oct 2, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...


 Take one day off without bringing up NAMBLA or "*******" mal....


----------



## Big Fitz (Oct 2, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Estimated 1.46 million now in DC


These are the actual numbers reported in from 8/28, right?

Those pictures look more like 1500 to 3000 at best if we use Beck's 'original numbers' the media reported for comparison.

Also, I wonder how many at the the one nation rally were paid/compensated to be there.  50%?  85%?


----------



## mal (Oct 2, 2010)

Ravi said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Ravi and that word:

US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum - Search Results

Showing results 1 to 14 of 14

Mal and that word:

US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum - Search Results

Showing results 1 to 11 of 11

Please Ravi... Stop.



peace...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2010)

A group that is conspicuously absent on the list is ACORN, but they have reorganized and are using other names now and it is difficult to find out who all those are.  It is a near certainty that one or more are on the list of sponsors.  I know Project Vote, the organization that has come under the harshest criticism for fraud and dubious practices has teamed up with the Sierra Club to do voter registrations, and the Sierra Club is listed as a sponsor of today's rally.  Apparently ACORN's dubious past doesn't bother them.


----------



## Ravi (Oct 2, 2010)

That's because I quoted you mal. I bet if you did a google search you'd find tha malcontent all over the internets discussing them.

True story.


----------



## mal (Oct 2, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> A group that is conspicuously absent on the list is ACORN, but they have reorganized and are using other names now and it is difficult to find out who all those are.  It is a near certainty that one or more are on the list of sponsors.  I know Project Vote, the organization that has come under the harshest criticism for fraud and dubious practices has teamed up with the Sierra Club to do voter registrations, and the Sierra Club is listed as a sponsor of today's rally.  Apparently ACORN's dubious past doesn't bother them.



I Thought they Changed their name...

Was their New Name on that List?...



peace...


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 2, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Estimated 1.46 million now in DC
> ...



It looks like 3,000,000 to me.


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 2, 2010)

Only a couple of hundred stragglers hung out for the One Nation rally today in Washington DC.



By the time the rally was winding down only a few dozen people were left to cheer the leftist speakers.
The union buses already packed up and left.
 Even the AP couldnt spin it:While the Beck rally stretched well down the National  Mall, Saturdays event was shaping up to be far smaller, with sparse  groups lingering around the reflecting pool and other monuments.​Poor DC Vote Chairwoman Liz Allen was left to talk to herself at the One Nation Rally.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jw3_LEPJtFI&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - What a Failure. Only Couple Hundred Hang Out at One Nation Rally[/ame]


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > A group that is conspicuously absent on the list is ACORN, but they have reorganized and are using other names now and it is difficult to find out who all those are.  It is a near certainty that one or more are on the list of sponsors.  I know Project Vote, the organization that has come under the harshest criticism for fraud and dubious practices has teamed up with the Sierra Club to do voter registrations, and the Sierra Club is listed as a sponsor of today's rally.  Apparently ACORN's dubious past doesn't bother them.
> ...



They didn't change their name, they split into local organizations. And I don't think any of the local organizations are on that list.


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 2, 2010)

The free Astroturf buses must have left early.


----------



## mal (Oct 2, 2010)

From:

One Nation Working Together

A Partner:

Queers for Economic Justice

Queers For Economic Justice | LGBT Organizing New York





peace...


----------



## Big Fitz (Oct 2, 2010)

Doesnt look six figures to me.  Mid to high five figures at best.


----------



## mal (Oct 2, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



Yeah they did... Community Organizations International.



peace...


----------



## boedicca (Oct 2, 2010)

Capitalist said:


> The free Astroturf buses must have left early.




They had to get their passengers back to work in time to punch out on the time clock.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



No, that would be the "international" organizations.

Not the ones in America.

ACORN International / Community Organizations International
They don't have an American affiliate.

New York Communities For Change is one of the former ACORN organizations in the US.

New York Communities for Change (NYCC)


----------



## mal (Oct 2, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Doesnt look six figures to me.  Mid to high five figures at best.



It's Fuckin' BILLIONS, you Lying Liar!...

I DEMAND A LINK!



peace...


----------



## Misty (Oct 2, 2010)

Why on earth would you want to go to one of those things seriously?


----------



## Zander (Oct 2, 2010)

GET ON THE BUS!!! AFL-CIO had 1,400 free buses to the lefty rally.  Why do they need to astroturf everything?!!

AFL-CIO NOW BLOG  Watch the One Nation March on Free Speech TV  Print


----------



## mal (Oct 2, 2010)

Zander said:


> GET ON THE BUS!!! AFL-CIO had 1,400 free buses to the lefty rally.  Why do they need to astroturf everything?!!
> 
> AFL-CIO NOW BLOG  Watch the One Nation March on Free Speech TV  Print



Did Je$$e Offer some Hobos some Smokes and Ripple to come?...



peace...


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2010)

Zander said:


> GET ON THE BUS!!! AFL-CIO had 1,400 free buses to the lefty rally.  Why do they need to astroturf everything?!!
> 
> AFL-CIO NOW BLOG  Watch the One Nation March on Free Speech TV  Print



Free buses for members isn't astroturfing, friend. It's a way to boost turnout, sure. But it doesn't make the support any less real.


----------



## mal (Oct 2, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > GET ON THE BUS!!! AFL-CIO had 1,400 free buses to the lefty rally.  Why do they need to astroturf everything?!!
> ...



It Certainly is Astroturfing...

And if Focus on the Family Bussed in People to a Rally, you'd say the same.



peace...


----------



## boedicca (Oct 2, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > GET ON THE BUS!!! AFL-CIO had 1,400 free buses to the lefty rally.  Why do they need to astroturf everything?!!
> ...




Probably coupons for Fried Chicken, just like Elihu Harris did in Oakland when he was running for mayor.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > GET ON THE BUS!!! AFL-CIO had 1,400 free buses to the lefty rally.  Why do they need to astroturf everything?!!
> ...



Not according to Nancy


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 2, 2010)

Misty said:


> Why on earth would you want to go to one of those things seriously?



To scream at white people. Seriously.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Why do people think making up hypotheticals is a good way to make a point? How do you know what I would say in your bullshit hypothetical situation?

I say what I do because I do this for a living. And I would say the same (and did) when the Mormon church bused in hundreds of people to go door-to-door in California to canvass against Prop. 8.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



Who the fuck cares what "Nancy" thinks?


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



A small group of far left loons, and nobody else 

But considering she is 2 heart beats away from the WH, Maybe we all should.


----------



## mal (Oct 2, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



That was Astroturfing... And you don't need to get upset about this... It's just Debate. 



peace...


----------



## boedicca (Oct 2, 2010)

When members of organizations wearing matching t-shirts and carrying matching signs are loaded into busses (funded by said organizations) and taken to events, that's pretty much definitive Astroturfery.

Just Frelling Stating The Obvious.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > tha malcontent said:
> ...



Oh, don't worry about me, mal. I'm just dandy. Just bought a case of beer, catching up on some paperwork, and relaxing.

You're welcome to your opinion, of course. If you think it's astroturfing, that's cool.

Just don't try to tell me what _you think my opinion would be_, in a hypothetical situation.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



No doubt that will change in Nov.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Probably, but I am not letting my guard down yet.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 2, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Uhm, there may be some doubt.  Things change quickly in campaigns.

It's only Oct. 2


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



I'm not sure what you mean by this....

Do you mean you're guarding Obama, so he doesn't get killed and move her closer to the White House?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



The odds are pretty high that the Reps will take the House. At least from what I can see.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Something very major would have to change for the Dems to Hold the house. IMO

Not that I am all excited. I actually think taking either house could back fire big time for the Republicans.

it will give Obama something to run on in 2012.

I can hear it already.

We gave them another shot, and nothing changed.


----------



## Ragnar (Oct 2, 2010)

On edit: (embed fail, lol)

http://www.cnn.com/2010/POLITICS/10/02/one.nation.rally/index.html?hpt=T2

Pics and video of rally via CNN.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

Ragnar said:


> On edit: (embed fail, lol)
> 
> Liberal coalition rallies in D.C. for jobs, education - CNN.com
> 
> Pics and video of rally via CNN.



If that is the whole crowd, then clearly it was FAR less than Becks rally.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/135691-cspan-uses-photo-from-beck-rally-as-one-nation-photo.html


----------



## Ragnar (Oct 2, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Ragnar said:
> 
> 
> > On edit: (embed fail, lol)
> ...



They didn't say. (likely would not say, lol)


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I don't look at it in terms of helping or hurting a party. I have hopes that a more mixed congress is more likely to actually get things done. Like the 90s.

We'll have to see, though.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



We can hope, But I think the level of Discourse has degraded so much, that Partisanship means a mixed congress will be nothing but Grid lock.

Not that, that is a bad thing


----------



## Ragnar (Oct 2, 2010)

Thousands gather in D.C. in support of Dems agenda - Politics - msnbc.com

"Thousands" says MSNBC of all people. Including one blurry photo that we keep seeing in other threads. Along with the CNN video that looks about the same. Tends to make one think that was the rally at it's best. (the thing went about four hours)

That's not to say there was no useful information in the report...



> Organizers insist the rally is not partisan. They say the message is about job creation, quality education and justice. However, *the largest organizations, such as the AFL-CIO and the Service Employees International Union, tend to back Democratic candidates*.



That's true. They do tend to do that.


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 2, 2010)

The socialists were out in force today at the far lefts One Nation rally in Washington DC.
Americans for Prosperity posted this via Publius Forum:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wkw7n9Qagu8&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - Proud Socialists March at Left-Wing Protest in DC[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Oct 2, 2010)

It was much smaller than Beck's but in their defense they did manage to leave a bigger mess. Also, I forgot to mention in my last post but the MSNBC link also has video.


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 2, 2010)

What a bunch of useless pigs.
From Jenny Erickson -

​ 

​


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 2, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0OQsdI9NAE&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Ed Schultz Tells One Nation Rally 'Conservatives Are Holding You Down...Want Discrimination'[/ame]


----------



## Ragnar (Oct 2, 2010)

Capitalist said:


> The socialists were out in force today at the far lefts One Nation rally in Washington DC.
> Americans for Prosperity posted this via Publius Forum:
> YouTube - Proud Socialists March at Left-Wing Protest in DC



Hmmm. To laugh or cry, laugh or cry???


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 2, 2010)

Fair and Balanced:  There are more ducks in the Obama backed event.  Looks like three.  I didn't see any at Beck's event.


----------



## Ragnar (Oct 2, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Fair and Balanced:  There are more ducks in the Obama backed event.  Looks like three.  I didn't see any at Beck's event.



Typical. Ducks are always after another persons bread.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 2, 2010)

Ragnar said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Fair and Balanced:  There are more ducks in the Obama backed event.  Looks like three.  I didn't see any at Beck's event.
> ...



That, and I think AFLAC was there.


----------



## pete (Oct 2, 2010)

Cant remember who was on fox the other day maybe one of the heads from naacp, but supposedly this was planned BEFORE Glenn Becks 8-28 Restoring Honor Rally. Wow great turn out or nice lie!


----------



## nraforlife (Oct 2, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> At last count....over 1.2 million are crowding the Mall
> 
> Largest turnout in 16 years!



Astroturf is cheap.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

nraforlife said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > At last count....over 1.2 million are crowding the Mall
> ...



1.2 Million is a complete fabrication.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Oct 2, 2010)

Meister said:


> ForestGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a photo from today's "rally":
> ...


That picture is currently  running on the home page at 
Home  cpusa


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Oct 2, 2010)

Here is the bingo chart of left wing America

One Nation Working Together


----------



## Ame®icano (Oct 2, 2010)

These are the same one who are going to march on DC days in and out when left lose the power.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## Cal (Oct 2, 2010)

Can someone give me one crazy, anti-american idea this "communist party" supports? Seriously.. I think you guys pay more attention to a name than anyone I've ever seen. I looked on their page.. They wanna repeal dadt, pass the dream act.. And a few other pro-american things.
Besides the fact Ed Schultz and One Nation had no control over who showed up, what is so bad about this group? Now label me a communist :/.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> Can someone give me one crazy, anti-american idea this "communist party" supports? Seriously.. I think you guys pay more attention to a name than anyone I've ever seen. I looked on their page.. They wanna repeal dadt, pass the dream act.. And a few other pro-american things.
> Besides the fact Ed Schultz and One Nation had no control over who showed up, what is so bad about this group? Now label me a communist :/.



If you are more power to you.

If you do not see the Danger of Communism, I suggest you learn some history.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Oct 2, 2010)

Organizers estimated the crowd at close to 200,000 -- the National Park Service no longer provides crowd estimates, and most agencies reported the crowd to number in the thousands but not extending as far as Glenn Beck's August rally -- with national director Leah Daughtry calling the event &#8220;true democracy and good old-fashioned organizing at work.&#8221;

&#8220;This is an important moment in the progressive movement, as each person returns home and continues to rally our fellow Americans,&#8221; Daughtry said. &#8220;We head to the ballot box in November and re-commit ourselves to our common future.&#8221;
Liberals rally at Lincoln Memorial 'to bail out the American people' - The Hill's Blog Briefing Room


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2010)

pete said:


> Cant remember who was on fox the other day maybe one of the heads from naacp, but supposedly this was planned BEFORE Glenn Becks 8-28 Restoring Honor Rally. Wow great turn out or nice lie!



And I don't know.  Maybe it was planned before the Restore Honor Rally.  But isn't it interesting that it wasn't publicized for weeks or months in advance as the Restore Honor rally was?  We were talking about the Restore Honor rally in January 2010.  The original plan was to have it on 9/12, the day after the Anniversary of 9/11--that's how the label of 
"9-12ers" was created--but the date was changed to a Saturday--MLK Day--when we realized that 9/12 would fall on a Sunday.  Even thought the theme was values, ethics, faith and honor with nothing political to be included, it was considered unseemly to have it on a Sunday.

And then suddenly Al Sharpton announced a rally for MLK Day.  Not a peep had been previously mentioned about it and it wasn't on anybody's calendar, but Sharpton sanctimoniously announced that his rally had been planned before the Restore Honor Rally.

And who heard about the rally today before the Restore Honor Rally?  Who had it on their calendar?   I'm guessing if you're honest, nobody.  But yeah, sure, uh huh--it was planned before the Restore Honor Rally.

The Restore Honor rally focused on ideals, values, ethics, faith, and doing what was right because it was the right thing to do.  I don't believe a single word was uttered critical of the President or Sharpton's rally or anything else political or personal.

Sharpton used a lot of his rally condemning the Restore Honor Rally and accusing those attending it of bad things.

The rally today has been mostly a George Bush, GOP, and conservative principles bashing session.

I think most thinking people--those who didn't drink the koolade--can draw their own conclusions about how all this went down and what it has all been for.


----------



## Cal (Oct 2, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone give me one crazy, anti-american idea this "communist party" supports? Seriously.. I think you guys pay more attention to a name than anyone I've ever seen. I looked on their page.. They wanna repeal dadt, pass the dream act.. And a few other pro-american things.
> ...



I'm not. I just simply don't see the issue with this group. I know history.. But what is so bad about this group? And proof that they actually sponsered this event.. I never seen one of them speak..


----------



## mal (Oct 2, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > ForestGirl said:
> ...



At least the Commies don't Hide who they are... Unlike our President who is Sympathetic to them... 



peace...


----------



## Cal (Oct 2, 2010)

And yes, this rally was planned long before "restoring honor". I remember seeing it linked to on several progressive blogs.. It just didn't get much attention until Ed Schultz joined up.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > YoungLefty said:
> ...




They are listed as one of the sponsors as several people have already provided proof of, and Plugged it on their web site. 

What is wrong with the group? They want Communism in America. That is enough for me.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 2, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> And yes, this rally was planned long before "restoring honor". I remember seeing it linked to on several progressive blogs.. It just didn't get much attention until Ed Schultz joined up.



Al Sharpton was one of the keynote speakers today.  Wouldn't you think he would have at least mentioned it at his rally a month ago?  He didn't.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Oct 2, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> I'm not. I just simply don't see the issue with this group. I know history.. But what is so bad about this group? And proof that they actually sponsered this event.. I never seen one of them speak..


Here is your bingo card of   the Democrat party's America 
One Nation Working Together


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Oct 2, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> And yes, this rally was planned long before "restoring honor". I remember seeing it linked to on several progressive blogs.. It just didn't get much attention until Ed Schultz joined up.


----------



## Zander (Oct 2, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not. I just simply don't see the issue with this group. I know history.. But what is so bad about this group? And proof that they actually sponsered this event.. I never seen one of them speak..
> ...



oye....what a list ......


----------



## bodecea (Oct 2, 2010)

Yep...not too many people here want one nation.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Oct 2, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Yep...not too many people here want one nation.


I know aint it sad ?





One Nation Working Together

PROGRESSIVE GUILT QUIZ


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



i would jump in front of a bullet for whomever is occupying that office. Reagan, Carter, Bush or Obama etc..


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 2, 2010)

Obama was at Camp David for the weekend.


----------



## rdean (Oct 2, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > ForestGirl said:
> ...



On Friday, the Labor Department reported private-sector unions lost 834,000 members, bringing membership down to 7.2% of the private-sector work force, from 7.6% the year before.

Union Membership Drops 10%, Endangering Influence - WSJ.com

I guess that means about every union person in the United States was there.

Imagine if Republicans loved American workers as much as they hated unions.  

Maybe that's why they move all those American jobs to China.  To keep them away from the unions.

Or maybe they just love communism and socialism.  They sure don't love people here, that's for sure.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> On Friday, the Labor Department reported private-sector unions lost 834,000 members, bringing membership down to 7.2% of the private-sector work force, from 7.6% the year before.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Probably, but I am not letting my guard down yet.
> ...



I would Guard anyone who is in the white house. You do not have to like the man, to respect the office.


----------



## rdean (Oct 2, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone give me one crazy, anti-american idea this "communist party" supports? Seriously.. I think you guys pay more attention to a name than anyone I've ever seen. I looked on their page.. They wanna repeal dadt, pass the dream act.. And a few other pro-american things.
> ...



I thought Republicans love the communists.  Isn't that why they spent 8 years under Bush sending jobs to China?  Building up the Chinese economy?  Subsidizing companies that taught Chinese workers and moved to China?

In fact, I thought the Republicans were so mad at American workers, it was they they subsidized companies who brought Chinese worker here to learn how to do the jobs of American workers they were replacing.  I know.  It happened at my company.

Thanks GOP.  You were great for one country.  Just not this one.


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 2, 2010)

*Obama aint no socialist! We are! We are!


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qki5nIdsBEw&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - Obama Ain't No Socialist -- We Are, We Are![/ame]*


----------



## rdean (Oct 2, 2010)

tha malcontent said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



And yet, it was the Republicans who built the Chinese economy.  Go figure.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



You took my post far too seriously.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > YoungLefty said:
> ...



You are Mistaken in you think I supported it when they did it, Just like I do not support Democrat Polices which Also chase Jobs over seas.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> tha malcontent said:
> 
> 
> > Mr.Fitnah said:
> ...



If you were not so blindly Partisan you would see that the Polices of Both parties lead to a great big sucking sound.


----------



## rdean (Oct 2, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



They think that if there were communists here, Republicans might support this country instead of China.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 2, 2010)

Jeremy said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Ok.

I wouldn't jump in front of a bullet for anyone that I didn't know personally.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > YoungLefty said:
> ...



Yes yes, we are all well Aware of your thoughts on Republicans. Mr Broken Record.


----------



## rdean (Oct 2, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Yep...not too many people here want one nation.



Yea there is.  Republicans.  They want a nation of white people.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Yep...not too many people here want one nation.
> ...



Thought I would pos rep you for your well thought out Additions to this debate 

And people wonder why I call you a white hater.


----------



## Cal (Oct 2, 2010)

The righties got so desprate, they tried to pass this off as video from the rally...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jw3_LEPJtFI&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - What a Failure. Only Couple Hundred Hang Out at One Nation Rally[/ame]
So pathetic.
Sorry, Baggers.. Here's a news report on the event:
Video- NBC Nightly News Covers &#8220;One Nation&#8221; Rally | The Political Carnival


----------



## rdean (Oct 2, 2010)

Jeremy said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > On Friday, the Labor Department reported private-sector unions lost 834,000 members, bringing membership down to 7.2% of the private-sector work force, from 7.6% the year before.



You're clapping because of all those jobs that moved to China.  Why don't you move there?  You love the communists, right?


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> The righties got so desprate, they tried to pass this off as video from the rally...
> YouTube - What a Failure. Only Couple Hundred Hang Out at One Nation Rally
> So pathetic.
> Sorry, Baggers.. Here's a news report on the event:
> Video- NBC Nightly News Covers One Nation Rally | The Political Carnival



Um no Cspan says that is video of the Rally lol


----------



## Countdown2012 (Oct 2, 2010)

I LOVE it!  What happened, Barry? America starting to wake up, huh?  I guess that's what all that Hope(less) and (Diggin' For)  Change you bought everyone got ya...


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 2, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



point taken.


----------



## Cal (Oct 2, 2010)

Countdown2012 said:


> I LOVE it!  What happened, Barry? America starting to wake up, huh?  I guess that's what all that Hope(less) and (Diggin' For)  Change you bought everyone got ya...



Oh joy.. Another Willowtree.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 2, 2010)

Capitalist said:


> CSPAN is airing the leftist One Socialist Nation rally today in Washington DC.
> Unfortunately, they didnt have a good crowd shot of the turnout  So they used a photo from a Glenn Beck tea party rally.
> 
> 
> ...



 Good one


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > YoungLefty said:
> ...



Clinton to sign China trade bill Tuesday
Clinton to sign China trade bill Tuesday - CNN


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 2, 2010)

The article I read stated thousands of attendees.  If it had been 100s of thousands they would have said that.  Also the crowd shot was blurred. An accident?  Doubtful.


----------



## rdean (Oct 2, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I'm sure you repped the people who said this:

Well those attending today's rally include:

AFL-CIO

American Federation of Teachers

Center for Community Change

Green for All

NAACP

National Council of La Raza

Rainbow PUSH Coalition

SEIU: Service Employees International Union

Sojourners

UAW, International Union

AFSCME

Alliance for Democracy

Campaign for Americas Future

Campaign for Peace and Democracy

Campus Progress

Chicago Democratic Socialists of America

Code Pink

Color of Change.org

Communist Party USA (CPUSA)

Democratic Socialists of America

Gay, Lesbian and Straight Education Network (GLSEN)

Gray Panthers

Human Rights Campaign

International Socialist Organization

National Education Association

National Urban League

Planned Parenthood

United Steel Workers

Working Families Party

Ya Ya Network

For a complete list look here:
One Nation Working Together
My GAWD... what a list LOW LIFE, ANTI AMERICAN TRASH! They should have CLUSTER BOMBED the event to TAKE OUT THE COMMIE GARBAGE! 
-------------------------------------------------------------

NAACP, United Steel Workers, Gray Panthers, Human Rights?  Low life Anti American trash who should be cluster bombed?

Unfortunately, it's the MAJORITY of Republicans who feel that way.  You can't vote for politicians who have these views and then deny you disagree with their positions.

The Republican party is 90% white and mostly Christian.  What have they done to heal the racial divide?  

The Democratic Party is 60 to 70% white, but those whites include gays and feminists and atheists and college professors and scientists and everyone else the Republican Party doesn't want.  Everyone knows that.  If they don't, they are a liar or a fool.  Not a whole lot of wriggle room there.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Are you complaining about a positive rep?


----------



## rdean (Oct 2, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> The article I read stated thousands of attendees.  If it had been 100s of thousands they would have said that.  Also the crowd shot was blurred. An accident?  Doubtful.



Because there was only ONE picture.  I love it.


----------



## rdean (Oct 2, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



no


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > The article I read stated thousands of attendees.  If it had been 100s of thousands they would have said that.  Also the crowd shot was blurred. An accident?  Doubtful.
> ...



What does your Aerial Crowd estimating Group say about it?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > The article I read stated thousands of attendees.  If it had been 100s of thousands they would have said that.  Also the crowd shot was blurred. An accident?  Doubtful.
> ...




I wonder how many paid their own way there?
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3SbXiA7hbg]YouTube - 'One Nation' Rally Under Way in D.C.[/ame]

http://online.wsj.com/video/thousan...lly/4E87FF6A-3490-4B4E-BD66-0C58318CD748.html

http://www.cnn.com/video/data/2.0/video/us/2010/10/02/nr.bouldan.one.nation.rally.cnn.html


----------



## rdean (Oct 2, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Because a country opens to trade, that must mean you move all the American jobs there?  Is that what you are saying?

The reason countries open for trade, besides making money, is because when a country's economy becomes interdependent, they are less likely to wage war.  Clinton did the right thing.

But to move American jobs to a communist country because they pay their workers 100 bucks a month is unethical.  It takes away jobs from this country and takes advantage of foreign workers in the form of exploitation.

Can't Republicans see that?  I don't know.  Maybe they don't have ethics?


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Of course they don't. They are politicians. The most unethical people on the planet.

The only problem is you think only Republicans are.


----------



## rdean (Oct 2, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



It was probably difficult.  During Glenn Beck's rally, time after time, when those white haired white people were asked how could they leave their jobs, they were either on Social Security, a Pension or dis-ability.  The multi national and multi ethnic people at today's rally seemed very young.


----------



## Cal (Oct 2, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



I would venture to say 70 times more than Beck's rally. Unions don't have half the money or busses that groups like FreedomWorks have.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Did you even read why clinton signed the agreement?

China must also grant Americans and others the right to set up distribution points within the country, open its financial and service sectors to international competitors, and allow outside participation in the development of its Internet and telecommunications sectors.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



30 times more?

Please lol


----------



## rdean (Oct 2, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Not really.  It's just more difficult to "get away" with overt nonsense.  It's because the Democratic Party is a party of coalitions.

Either the whites and Hispanics

or

the gays and the feminists and the atheists

or

the blacks and the Hispanics and the college professors

or 

the blacks and Hispanics and conservatives

and on and on.

The coalitions are constantly changing depending on the issue.  Such a diverse political party can't survive otherwise.


----------



## Ragnar (Oct 2, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



I've seen more folks at a minor league baseball game. 

November 2nd can't get here fast enough.


----------



## Cal (Oct 2, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



You're right. That was a low estimate.


----------



## rdean (Oct 2, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Communications and distribution points are hardly the same as factories employing 300,000 people.


----------



## rdean (Oct 2, 2010)

Ragnar said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > YoungLefty said:
> ...



Yea, really, I want to see how the Republicans handle the wackos.  Should be quite entertaining.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 2, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



I have heard reports that some union groups forced their member to go there
Check out Teamsters local 237 president Gregory Floyd telling Schultz that his members, the have-nots,  are going to the the lefty Moonbat One Nation rally because they HAVE TO GO
Local 237 Teamster President Forcing Union Members to Attend One Nation Rally  Nice Deb


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > YoungLefty said:
> ...



You are entitled to your delusions I Guess.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 2, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > YoungLefty said:
> ...



There's no way there were more people at this rally compared to Becks rally.


----------



## Cal (Oct 2, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Lol.. I'm sure he was speaking as in, "we have to do this or we'll be taken backwords", not as in "every union person has to be there". But believe what you want. The Koch Bros. basically bussed everyone in to Beck's rally. There was like 4 freedomworks busses coming from around my area _alone_.


----------



## Cal (Oct 2, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Size doesn't matter, but I would guess there were just as many there as were @ the Becksters. According to satelite pictures, there were more.. But I've yet to see them, so based on the ground photos on the news, the size looks about the same to me.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 2, 2010)

News from the other side

Although this event did not have the corporate media advertising that Glenn Becks national Tea Party events did, preliminary reports based on a satellite image suggest attendance figures might be comparable, but it is too early to speculate. Becks latest DC Tea Party sermon gathered 87,000, although some figures in the conservative media tried to exaggerate these numbers many fold, as high as 1.6 million.

Four Million Attend One Nation Working Together Rally! | NEWS JUNKIE POST


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > YoungLefty said:
> ...



I would even grant you today's crowd looks a little bigger, but 30 Times more?

now that is just insanity.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 2, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > YoungLefty said:
> ...



No according to union rules anytime they have a gathering members must attend.


----------



## Ragnar (Oct 2, 2010)

One Nation Working Together Rally: Day of Wingnuts - The Daily Beast



> The One Nation rally Saturday fell far short of Glenn Becks march, in terms of numbers and enthusiasm, but John Avlon reports that it mirrored it in one key way: plenty of wingnuts.





> Speakers like Schultz, Jesse Jackson, and Van Jones are stars in this crowd. But for all the chanting about how the people, united, will never be divided, this turnout was small, and suffering from an enthusiasm gap compared to the conservative populists who crowded the mall a month ago for Glenn Becks "Restoring Honor" Rally. Yes, the music was better and the crowd more diverse, but *this rally provided plenty of evidence the Wingnuts on the loony left are alive and well.*





> A pregame rally south of the Washington Monument featured drum circles and papier maché puppets. President Obama was called an imperialist president who was insensitive to the African community and the 2.5 million people in concentration camps called prisons.





> The curious and relatively recent migration of anti-Semitism to the left was evident in signs that read End All U.S. Aid to the Racist State of Israel and Fund Jobs, Not Israel. I cringed as these marchers crowded past a group of World War II vets from Columbus, Ohio, being wheeled to their war memorial as part of the excellent Honor Flight program.





> "I would like to see more talking and less repetition of what Bush did, she said. Im kind of sad about the turnout, she added.
> 
> *Id thought thered be more people.* It looks like it's mostly unions.





> It turns out that Death lives in Maryland. His name is Wayne Castle and hes an electrician. Hes carried dozens of posters in the guise of the Reaper since 2004. *I wish there were more people here*, Death glumly said.





> While the DJ played Everyday People and high-school students step-danced on the stage at the foot of the Lincoln Memorial, I saw a red flag waving above the crowd, crowned by a gold hammer and sickle. I tracked down the young man holding it, an 18-year-old named Adrian, a self-described Marxist-Leninist from Buffalo, who seemed to be stoned. I asked him what reaction hed been getting to the flag. People love itIm getting a very positive reaction, he said. But was he concerned about offending people, given that communists murdered more than 60 million people in the 20th century?
> 
> No, not really, he said. His colleague named Dez broke in: I feel more upset about the millions of people murdered by the American system and the claim of democracy, he said. No colored person has ever seen democracy, Dez offered.


----------



## hortysir (Oct 2, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Real America is rising up.


Rising up?
Against what?
Obama called for the rally, didn't he?
I saw signs that said, "We march for Hope, not Hate"

What are these people's issues?
What more do they want that isn;t already given to them?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 2, 2010)

hortysir said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Real America is rising up.
> ...



Confusion is their issue


----------



## rdean (Oct 2, 2010)

hortysir said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Real America is rising up.
> ...



If anyone did any "giving", it was the Republicans giving corporations subsidies so they could send American jobs to China.

It's not just the Democrats hurting.  In fact, Republicans have probably hurt their base much, much more than the damage they did to the Democrats.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Wow you said something I agree with. The Establishment Republicans have hurt their base. Which helped give rise to the Tea Party.

I for example went from being a democrat to a republican, to I guess now an Independent. 

The last change was a direct result of the failing of Bush and Congressional Republicans.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...





Your hope for recovery does not lie within the democratic party nor the republican party. step away from your political hackery.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 2, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...



It astounds me that anyone still thinks Either party is the answer.


----------



## Ragnar (Oct 2, 2010)

rdean said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



The problem is the "One Nation" fruitcakes "solution" is to turn America into China. Thanks but no thanks pinko small brains.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 2, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Anyone who is a political elitist is an enemy of America.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 3, 2010)

After spending the last hour searching for every Photo I could find from today's rally. I have to revise what I said earlier.

No way there was as many people on the mall today, as Becks rally. For to sparse and to many open areas.

I'm guessing around 100k.


----------



## Ragnar (Oct 3, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> After spending the last hour searching for every Photo I could find from today's rally. I have to revise what I said earlier.
> 
> No way there was as many people on the mall today, as Becks rally. For to sparse and to many open areas.
> 
> I'm guessing around 100k.



Sounds about right. Likely why even MSNBC would only say "thousands". Also, something like 250 people per organization that sponsored the event.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 3, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> At last count....over 1.2 million are crowding the Mall
> 
> Largest turnout in 16 years!


Sing it, brother!!!


----------



## Trajan (Oct 3, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > hortysir said:
> ...




same here...I had to swallow my pride and make complete confession in the last forum I frequented ala bush- spending, wmds the whole magilla.....sux to be us.


----------



## Ragnar (Oct 3, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > At last count....over 1.2 million are crowding the Mall
> ...



That's even more people than knew there was a rally in Washington today. (before it was reported on today) lol

No. I take that back. That's more people than watch MSNBC.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 3, 2010)

You guys are still foaming at the mouth over the estimates?  

There were at least as many there as Becks and both of the crowds were average estimates of crowds Obama gathered when he was running for president.  

I believe what's freaking you out is knowing there are progressives out there still ready to vote for Democrats.  You just KNOW Rs are gonna screw up.  Don't worry, I'm right there with ya, I know they're gonna screw up too.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 3, 2010)

Meister said:


> I'm looking for the Black Panthers....I know they are out there...I wonder what area they secured at the rally.



They are taking advantage of the situation to go out and rape White women.




















































*BOOGA-BOOGA!!!!!*


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 3, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Liberals represent the best that America has to offer!


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 3, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Estimated 1.46 million now in DC





Glenn Beck is crying.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 3, 2010)

By the way, Beck's rally was way overestimated.  His was around 80,000 until Michelles Bachman and Malkin jumped in with the breathtakingly incredulous 1,000,000 estimate.

Sheesh.


----------



## Big Fitz (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't know what's more pathetic.  The attempts to inflate the numbers or the desire to 'out tea-party' the conservative protests with astroturfing slobs.

If Becks rally was less than half a million, this was less than 25,000.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 3, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> I don't know what's more pathetic.  The attempts to inflate the numbers or the desire to 'out tea-party' the conservative protests with astroturfing slobs.
> 
> If Becks rally was less than half a million, this was less than 25,000.



Which protests?  The Glenn Beck religious retreat you mean?


----------



## Ragnar (Oct 3, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> You guys are still foaming at the mouth over the estimates?





> By the way, Beck's rally was way overestimated. His was around 80,000 until Michelles Bachman and Malkin jumped in with the breathtakingly incredulous 1,000,000 estimate.
> 
> Sheesh.



Hows the foamy foam taste? 

Damn damn damn, there are more whacky pinko lefties than whacko goofball rightie's I'm sure. 

Sure sure kid. Reminds me of that old Far Side cartoon of the salivating generals standing over a map of the world, "What if we had a war and EVERYONE came", lol.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 3, 2010)

Ragnar said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are still foaming at the mouth over the estimates?
> ...



Some of us Lefties just want to keep you wingnuts from going round the bend on this one.  Focus, you're dream world may be beginning to unravel.


----------



## Big Fitz (Oct 3, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what's more pathetic.  The attempts to inflate the numbers or the desire to 'out tea-party' the conservative protests with astroturfing slobs.
> ...


Come on Sarah... focus.  Don't let your Christophobia rule you.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 3, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Big Fitz said:
> ...



Everyone was asking, what's he running for, God?


----------



## rdean (Oct 3, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Or with an education.  We want dumb!


----------



## Ragnar (Oct 3, 2010)

Two comments on today's "One Nation Working Together" event in Washington:
Power Line - Post Mortem



> 1) Four hundred organizations, including all the major labor unions, the NAACP, the Sierra Club, Code Pink, the Green Party, the Communist Party, the United Methodist Church, Planned Parenthood and hundreds more were not able to turn out as many people as Glenn Beck.
> 
> 2) One of the stated purposes of the gathering was to protest against lack of civility in public discourse. The program was opened by Ed Schultz.
> 
> *The Left may be in even more disarray than we thought*.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 3, 2010)

Lest we forget...


Christians suck!!!! Socialist/Communists rule!!!


[/jest] Good night fellow Americans.


----------



## Big Fitz (Oct 3, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


I never heard that stated once by any commentator or reporter.  Must be only fringe radical leftist Christophobes saying that.


----------



## Avorysuds (Oct 3, 2010)

Is this thread really about "my" rally is bigger than yours?

I guess this rally means the Dems are going to own up here in November...? I guess we should all just give up, we already lost.

No really, what is the point of this thread? Do you guys realize that even 2 million people means NOTHING! It would be a lot if we didn't have like 350 MILLION people in America.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 3, 2010)

Avorysuds said:


> Is this thread really about "my" rally is bigger than yours?
> 
> I guess this rally means the Dems are going to own up here in November...? I guess we should all just give up, we already lost.
> 
> No really, what is the point of this thread? Do you guys realize that even 2 million people means NOTHING! It would be a lot if we didn't have like 350 MILLION people in America.



Yes it does when obama will use this rally to his advantage that is if he would have had the numbers.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> You guys are still foaming at the mouth over the estimates?
> 
> There were at least as many there as Becks and both of the crowds were average estimates of crowds Obama gathered when he was running for president.
> 
> I believe what's freaking you out is knowing there are progressives out there still ready to vote for Democrats.  You just KNOW Rs are gonna screw up.  Don't worry, I'm right there with ya, I know they're gonna screw up too.



I am going to make this short and simple
1. That rally did not have half the numbers as did Becks Rally
2. Those in unions had to be there by order of their union boss.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 3, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Estimated 1.46 million now in DC
> ...



Why should he be crying? Those at that protest had Buses charted for them, and if they were union they had orders by the union boss they had to be there. The numbers were way lower then I expected. Look like a crowd going to a divison 2A college football gaming






Glenn Beck rally


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> By the way, Beck's rally was way overestimated.  His was around 80,000 until Michelles Bachman and Malkin jumped in with the breathtakingly incredulous 1,000,000 estimate.
> 
> Sheesh.



Really? 
The Beck rally





The one nation rally which this photo is the only image I have found so far. where are the airals shots?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 3, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are still foaming at the mouth over the estimates?
> ...



Yeah, we can see these are gonna be your talking points for the day.  Truth is you have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 3, 2010)

rdean said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Just as an aside, rdrool, you are aware, I hope, that the vast majority of those who led the sheep into this mess were University educated, right?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Well, if you consider the truth as a talking point, thank you I will accept that as a wining argument.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Sarah you said I didn't know what I was talking about?
Lets take a look at the facts.*
Local 237 Teamster President Forcing Union Members to Attend One Nation Rally
Local 237 Teamster President Forcing Union Members to Attend One Nation Rally  Nice Deb

*How could they promise that many poeople without forcing or paying them to be there?*
To clarify, the AFL-CIO's 100,000 estimate refers to their federation and doesn't include the SEIU's promised 75,000 member turnout. So that puts the estimated turnout of union members at 175,000 or more.
The Plum Line - Will tomorrow's One Nation rally show enthusiasm gap closing? Will media care?


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 3, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> *Sarah you said I didn't know what I was talking about?
> Lets take a look at the facts.*
> Local 237 Teamster President Forcing Union Members to Attend One Nation Rally
> Local 237 Teamster President Forcing Union Members to Attend One Nation Rally  Nice Deb
> ...



And as usual, you took that out of context ball and ran with it both with my comment and the video.  I'm not even bothering with you anymore, trolls such as yourself needs to just continue trolling until everyone just gets tired of your bullshit.

Begone wingnut.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > *Sarah you said I didn't know what I was talking about?
> ...



What are you missing here sarah? oh yeah it's that little thing called common sense. You said I did not know what I was talking about I just gave you a link where one union boss said that his members had to be there. Are you to dense to think that other union bosses did not tell there members the samething?

OH yell one more thing any time unions have a meeting or rally they must be their. It's part of their union by-laws. Its a union for gosh sakes unions come together.


----------



## Rozman (Oct 3, 2010)

Noting that they began planning their rally in April, organizers said they were not responding to a march organized by Glenn Beck, which drew enormous crowds to the front of the Lincoln Memorial on Aug. 28. But they acknowledged that their hope was to draw an even larger crowd to Saturdays event.

Significant areas of the National Mall that had been filled during Mr. Becks rally were empty. In a broadcast on Thursday, Mr. Beck criticized the liberals march, saying his supporters paid their own way to drive to Washington, while labor unions chartered hundreds of buses to ferry demonstrators to Saturdays rally. 

From an article in the NY Times this morning..........


----------



## Cal (Oct 3, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Not 30 times bigger - 30 times more people who brought themselves, than the Beck rally. They can be the same size and that be possible.


----------



## Meister (Oct 3, 2010)

Can we all agree that both rally's were a success?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 3, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > YoungLefty said:
> ...



Care to explain about the free bus rides and free food provided to get the protesters there? Your version is full of BULLSHIT.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 3, 2010)

Meister said:


> Can we all agree that both rally's were a success?



Depends on the message and motivation of the two rally's


----------



## Stephanie (Oct 3, 2010)

One Trillion Attend One Nation Rally
by Connie Hair

10/02/2010


SNIP:
A crowd of about one trillion people attended the hard-left progressive One Nation rally on the Mall Saturday in Washington, D.C. Leave aside for a moment that there are around seven billion people inhabiting the entire planet, attendees came from as far away as Alpha Centauri and Uranus to attend the rally in support of Barack Obama and his big government agenda.

All of these people want free health care (they already got the free lunch and T-shirt when they were bused in).

In all seriousness, if you weren't watching MSNBC's kind coverage (their drop-in shots were few and far between due to low turnout), you'd find there were actually a few thousand people surrounding the Reflecting Pool at the Lincoln Memorial on the Mall, herded into and held in that limited area by pre-set fencing as seen here.   (h/t Amanda Carpenter) 

The One Nation rally had empty streets and by all reports parking spaces aplenty.  As also shown in the fenced-in photo linked above, the side overflow areas lacked any crowds whatsoever.  Photo after photo from Twitter throughout the day showed gaping holes in the "crowd" shots. 

The One Nation event attendance was dwarfed in size by the Restoring Honor rally in August hosted by radio talk show and Fox News host Glenn Beck which boasted a crowd in the hundreds of thousands.  Check out the footage from HUMAN EVENTS of the overflow fields and crowds here and compare.   

A photo gallery of One Nation "crowd" shots is available here from the Washington Post. 

Speaker after speaker at the event demanded more government giveaways and wealth re-distribution from their leaders.  And gay rights.  And amnesty.  And free education throughout everyone's lifetime from cradle to great grandma getting her Ph.D. 

Self-proclaimed Communist and former Obama Green Jobs Czar Van Jones apologized for the crowd size saying more people would have attended but times are tough.  "The earth is overheating, the earth is heating up," Jones proclaimed amid tirades about wind farms and recycling.

One "collegian" speaker called for a "re-spurring of community organizing."  That's exactly what America needs -- more community organizers.

Al Sharpton stepped up to let folks know that "America is not one color, and not one gender."

Harry Belafonte, friend and supporter of Venezuelan dictator Hugo Chavez, showed up to call the Tea Parties "evil."

"We will not be divided and turned against one another," Jessie Jackson declared from the stage then went on to demand more race-based job opportunities.

Favorite signs included: "Tax the Rich, Socialist Party U.S.A." and "Jobs for Justice"

Best tweet of the day:  @radishthegreat: If they put as much effort into working as they do demanding other peoples money, they could be the rich they hate

The event organizers included such noble American groups as the Communist Party U.S.A., Democratic Socialists of America and the International Socialist Organization.

read the rest.
One Trillion Attend One Nation Rally - HUMAN EVENTS


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 3, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> One Trillion Attend One Nation Rally
> by Connie Hair
> 
> 10/02/2010
> ...



A trillion? dayyyyyyyyyyyum. we only have a population of over 300 million. Can libturds get any stupider? I'mmmmma don think so margaret!


----------



## California Girl (Oct 3, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > One Trillion Attend One Nation Rally
> ...



Is sarcasm over your intellectual pay grade? 

Seriously, WillyT.... Do you always have to make everyone on the right look moronic?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 3, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > One Trillion Attend One Nation Rally
> ...



Hey williow I think the author of that news stroy was making funny of the rally supports.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 3, 2010)

Some will inflate the "One Nation" rally numbers just as they deflated the "Restore Honor" rally numbers.  Those who see it as some kind of sporting event or competition do that.

But the fact is the "Restore Honor" rally attracted people who are sick of the direction this country has been going.  There were no representatives of the 'religious right' or any right wing extremist groups there.  The crowd of hundreds of thousands (despite the attempt by one news organization to downplay that--all the others concede the hundreds of thousands) consisted of moms and dads and shop keepers and salespeople and carpenters and truck drivers and all sorts of folks who just get up every day, go to work, try to keep a roof over their heads, and take care of and educate their kids.  And they came together to show unity for a return to the basic values of thrift, responsibility, accountability, integrity, and similar ideals that have made this the great nation that it is.  There was no bashing of anybody at that rally, but rather a 'prayer' for all that is good.

The "One Nation" rally was thick with signs and slogans and T-shirts identifying this group or that group.  And those groups included just about every leftwing wacko and militant group that we know of:  communists, socialists, protest groups, promote this groups, fight against that group etc. etc. etc. almost all demanding that government provide them what they want no matter who it has to take it from.  I imagine there was very little 'praying' going on but there were a lot of demands and a lot of ridicule, bashing and blaming going on.

It is up to each individual conscience to decide to which group one belongs.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 3, 2010)

rdean said:


> hortysir said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


Then if you would .please explain how it is the democrats went from rising stars to losing the House and Senate in just two years.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 3, 2010)

Jobs....Gotta love it. Obama and his regime are the people who are trying to cut off the heads of the same people who build and invest and create jobs...


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 3, 2010)

California Girl said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



Bite me.


----------



## Meister (Oct 3, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Can we all agree that both rally's were a success?
> ...



That would depend on which party a person is affiliated with, wouldn't it?
Each are claiming a big success....and looks to be true to me.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 3, 2010)

Meister said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Well I would have to say that since the groups from yesterdays rally are the professionals at this kind of venue and by looking at the final results of the rally they failed.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 3, 2010)

Stephanie said:


> One Trillion Attend One Nation Rally
> by Connie Hair
> 
> 10/02/2010
> ...



This wasn't a rally, it was a conspiracy theory convention speech.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 3, 2010)

Capitalist is ignoring the fact that the lefties took about two weeks to organize this and got a third of what Beck did with six months of high octane campaigning.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 3, 2010)

OK........the official MSNBC number is in on the One Nation rally...................

6.3 million attendees!!!!!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 3, 2010)

Link that, please.  OH, that's right, you can't.

Goofing off, the lefties in two weeks get one-third of what it took Beckloons to get in six months.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 3, 2010)

Fact:  It is easy to herd sheep, not so to herd cats.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 3, 2010)

ps........message to the fcukking k00ks on this forum...............

OF COURSE the labor union assholes who make $50 to $75 an hour are going to show up in drives........their about to have a monsoon rain on their gonad parade this November. Same with all the public employees with these obscene retirement plans. The nation..........they dont give a rats ass about "the nation"..........they give a rats ass only about their posh way of life continuing at *THE FCUKKING EXPENSE OF THE REST OF US!!!*


But ummm................( takes long tone on ciggy in classic Denis Leary style)..........might I remind the k00ks..................













shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiit.............I'd pay $1000 a pop to see the looks on the faces of the selfish good-for-nothings on Novemenr 3rd!!!


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 3, 2010)

Wry Catcher said:


> Fact:  It is easy to herd sheep, not so to herd cats.



Slamming two species in one post.  I just figure kool-aid and talking points does the trick for you guys.  Long as its free and from the government it is all good for you.


----------



## USAMomma (Oct 3, 2010)

I am surprised Amidinejad that leader of Iran guy was not invited!

After all, does't Obama, even with all the negative talk, want brother and sisterhood with fellow Muslims?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 3, 2010)

USAMomma is more likely a Muslim than Obama.  Obviously, she is an Islamic plant on the board.


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 3, 2010)

Animated GIF -- Compare and Contrast Crowd Shots: #OneNation vs. #912 

​
Incredibly, left-wing blogs are claiming the crowds are bigger than in  Beck's rally. Oy. Even the AP admitted the crowds were more sparse.
The AP claims there is definitely no way there were more people here than during Restoring Honor:​...Organizers claimed they had as many participants as Beck&#8217;s rally. But  _*Saturday&#8217;s crowds were less dense and didn&#8217;t reach as far to the edges  as they did during Beck&#8217;s rally*_. The National Park Service stopped  providing official crowd estimates in the 1990s.




​​


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 3, 2010)

So that is the extent of Obama backers at this point?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 3, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> So that is the extent of Obama backers at this point?



Thats about it. There aren't that many liberal progressives in America.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 3, 2010)

The wacky reactionaries are claiming a two-week organized get together of the progressives somehow is a failure when it draws one-third of what it took Beck to draw in six months.  Too funny.  Too pathetic.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 3, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> The wacky reactionaries are claiming a two-week organized get together of the progressives somehow is a failure when it draws one-third of what it took Beck to draw in six months.  Too funny.  Too pathetic.



Pretty soon the left will report it took fifteen minutes to organize and only cost them a donation from Playboy for a Lady Gaga spread.

Warning:  You only have four weeks to the elections.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 3, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> The wacky reactionaries are claiming a two-week organized get together of the progressives somehow is a failure when it draws one-third of what it took Beck to draw in six months.  Too funny.  Too pathetic.



How many professional groups had their hands in this? They already had people on their list to call. It's not like they haven't done this before jake.


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 3, 2010)

Capitalist said:


> Animated GIF -- Compare and Contrast Crowd Shots: #OneNation vs. #912
> 
> ​
> Incredibly, left-wing blogs are claiming the crowds are bigger than in  Beck's rally. Oy. Even the AP admitted the crowds were more sparse.
> ...



Huh..  By these shady posts of yours, we can tell how much honor was restored by Beck.  

Just how moronic do you people get?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Capitalist said:
> 
> 
> > Animated GIF -- Compare and Contrast Crowd Shots: #OneNation vs. #912
> ...


You see this is what infuriates  the average American. The defenders of obama are shown facts, graph, pics, videos and they are just disregarded as nothing


----------



## boedicca (Oct 3, 2010)

Trash Left by the Lefties (contrast this with the way the Tea Parties and Conservatives clean up after themselves):
















More here:

Marooned In Marin: "One Nation" (Of Commies, Unions, & Other Leftist Extremists)...Trashing The Mall


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 3, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Trash Left by the Lefties (contrast this with the way the Tea Parties and Conservatives clean up after themselves):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Even better
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jsG3RbfBug&feature=sub]YouTube - "One Nation" 10-2 March - Incredibly Trashy[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfECOQ6goPA[/ame]


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 3, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Huh..  By these shady posts of yours, we can tell how much honor was restored by Beck.
> 
> Just how moronic do you people get?



Since when did telling the truth become "moronic"?

I think it is "honorable" to tell the truth, and report reality rather than fiction, or better "revisionist history".

Hell, its only been a day and you guys are already trying to revise the truth.


Give me a break


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 3, 2010)

Seriously, are all threads about this rally going to turn into "My dick (rally) is bigger than yours"?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 3, 2010)

Capitalist said:


> Animated GIF -- Compare and Contrast Crowd Shots: #OneNation vs. #912
> 
> ​
> Incredibly, left-wing blogs are claiming the crowds are bigger than in  Beck's rally. Oy. Even the AP admitted the crowds were more sparse.
> ...



It is reassuring to know that those with common sense values and are willing to stand up for them still substantially outnumber those who want ever bigger and more authoritarian government to deliver to them the kind of society they think they want to have.

(Oh and the really long shots of the Restore Honor rally showed a whole bunch more folks that what your overview here shows.)


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 3, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Seriously, are all threads about this rally going to turn into "My dick (rally) is bigger than yours"?



Go back and look at all the shit that was dished by libs on this board after 8-28-10 rally.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 3, 2010)

Fact: Beck's rally was less than 150K.

Fact: the dem's lovefest was less than 50K.

Fact: Beck's people hard worked that puppy for 6 months, the dems about two weeks.

Fact: in about 1/12th the time, the Dems pulled in about 1/3rd of Beck's rally.  Impressive.

Conclusion: reactionary, while interesting, is not very impressive.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 3, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, are all threads about this rally going to turn into "My dick (rally) is bigger than yours"?
> ...



And I made the same post back then..

When are you guys gonna grow up, and realize that "But he did it first" is NOT a valid argument?


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 3, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...




Thats not what I am doing.... I hate pots calling kettles black!

Oh, and good for you..... you are above it all.

WHATEVER..... I've seen the crap you spew, and it makes me ill.

So


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 3, 2010)

Infidel, you are not a very observant conservative, much less an evil conservative.

The dems had a fun time with about 9% of the time to prepare than Beck's votes and attracted about 1/3rd of Beck's rally.  

All the other stuff is fluff.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 3, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Trash Left by the Lefties (contrast this with the way the Tea Parties and Conservatives clean up after themselves):
> 
> 
> 
> ...





bigrebnc1775 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Trash Left by the Lefties (contrast this with the way the Tea Parties and Conservatives clean up after themselves):
> ...




Yeah, I kinda predicted that it would go like that... America loving ralliers are a different breed than leftist America haters.... thats right I said it..... America haters!


But hey... good for them.... no windows were broke, and no cars were turned over. (at least not any we were allowed to see  )


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 3, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Infidel, you are not a very observant conservative, much less an evil conservative.
> 
> The dems had a fun time with about 9% of the time to prepare than Beck's votes and attracted about 1/3rd of Beck's rally.
> 
> All the other stuff is fluff.



Give me *ROCK SOLID *facts that they only had "9%" of the time to prepare.


I call that a big fat steaming pile of bullshit and you know it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 3, 2010)

Beck started howling a half year earlier.  I listened to him on the radio for six months chanting about it.  It is common knowledge that the Dems began preparing no more than two and a half weeks out, if that.

If you can find out something different, go for it.

In the meantime, the weakness of the wack loon far right is obvious, particularly in your shrillness.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 3, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Beck started howling a half year earlier.  I listened to him on the radio for six months chanting about it.  It is common knowledge that the Dems began preparing no more than two and a half weeks out, if that.
> 
> If you can find out something different, go for it.
> 
> In the meantime, the weakness of the wack loon far right is obvious, particularly in your shrillness.



WOW jake starkey admitts to listening to Glenn Beck


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 3, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Infidel, you are not a very observant conservative, much less an evil conservative.
> ...



You shouldn't toy with jake like that. He's trying his best to get us into his reality so his facts will be viable


----------



## Sarah G (Oct 3, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Huh..  By these shady posts of yours, we can tell how much honor was restored by Beck.
> ...



Some of you are truthful but this thread isn't that.

It's ok tho, you pasting up those phoney photos and lowballing yesterday's turnout only makes you look desperate.

Carry on nitwits..


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 3, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



WOW.... just wow!

I cant wait till November!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



The only fake photos I have seen have been from supports of the rally. You know how it was discovered they were fake photo's? If you see that little yellow flag take a hint that person was not at the one nation rally.


----------



## WillowTree (Oct 3, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously, are all threads about this rally going to turn into "My dick (rally) is bigger than yours"?
> ...



Sorry. doc don't play that fair.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 3, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Beck started howling a half year earlier.  I listened to him on the radio for six months chanting about it.  It is common knowledge that the Dems began preparing no more than two and a half weeks out, if that.
> 
> *If you can find out something different, go for it.*
> 
> In the meantime, the weakness of the wack loon far right is obvious, particularly in your shrillness.



*Why are you leaving it up to me to prove YOUR lie?*

Just as sure as the sun sets in the East, they left and their socialist union goons have been planning this for a while..... and no I dont know how long, and no I dont care.

Their rally was a complete failure.


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 3, 2010)

pete said:


> Cant remember who was on fox the other day maybe one of the heads from naacp, but supposedly this was planned BEFORE Glenn Becks 8-28 Restoring Honor Rally. Wow great turn out or nice lie!





JakeStarkey said:


> The wacky reactionaries are claiming a two-week organized get together of the progressives somehow is a failure when it draws one-third of what it took Beck to draw in six months.  Too funny.  Too pathetic.



Could you two get your story straight.


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 3, 2010)

WASHINGTON (AP)  Tapping into anger as the tea party movement has done, a coalition of  progressive and civil rights groups marched Saturday on the Lincoln  Memorial and pledged to support Democrats struggling to keep power on  Capitol Hill.
*Organizers claimed they had as many participants as Becks  rally. But Saturdays crowds were less dense and didnt reach as far to  the edges as they did during Becks rally*. The National Park Service stopped providing official crowd estimates in the 1990s.




​


----------



## Annie (Oct 3, 2010)

I don't really care about the turn out at any 'rally.' The only one that matters is in November.

Now I do find the left's obsession with signs at tea parties, ignoring that individuals are not the whole. So, in the interest of fairness, regarding signs and astro-turfing, here's a few:

15 Photos From the #OneNation Rally You'll Never See In Legacy Media


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 3, 2010)

*They came&#8230; They screamed&#8230; They trashed&#8230; They disrespected&#8230;*
The leftists at yesterday One Nation rally left their trash at the country&#8217;s World War II Memorial.


​

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCcwXlvb74Y&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - One Nation Rally Respect for Our WWII Vets[/ame]

http://gatewaypundit.firstthings.com/


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 3, 2010)

Capitalist is so confused.  Better go check who is saying what, son.  The dems had a blast, and in doing so, made the Tea Party folks look insipid and weak by comparison.


----------



## Cal (Oct 3, 2010)

Capitalist said:


> *They came They screamed They trashed They disrespected*
> The leftists at yesterday One Nation rally left their trash at the countrys World War II Memorial.
> 
> 
> ...



According to my friend who was there, the cleanup crew (union) waited until everyone was gone to clean up.. And evidently this video was shot right before they clean that part. Or they just strew the trash about for the video.. Wouldn't suprise me due to all the antics we've seen conservative vloggers pull in the past.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 3, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Beck started howling a half year earlier.  I listened to him on the radio for six months chanting about it.  It is common knowledge that the Dems began preparing no more than two and a half weeks out, if that.
> ...





Annie said:


> I don't really care about the turn out at any 'rally.' The only one that matters is in November.
> 
> Now I do find the left's obsession with signs at tea parties, ignoring that individuals are not the whole. So, in the interest of fairness, regarding signs and astro-turfing, here's a few:
> 
> 15 Photos From the #OneNation Rally You'll Never See In Legacy Media



The numbers don't matter  that is unless that are more than you expected. If their would have been a million or more people there the news would have been trumpeting this an obama success, and given steam to his agenda as some type of new mandate to push his agenda even harder.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 3, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> Capitalist said:
> 
> 
> > *They came&#8230; They screamed&#8230; They trashed&#8230; They disrespected&#8230;*
> ...



I don't think the point was about the clean up it was the part about throwing their trash on the ground in the first place.
I wonder why the warmers that were there did not bitch aboiut that?


----------



## Cal (Oct 3, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> > Capitalist said:
> ...



I'm sure if liberal vloggers were as pathetic as conservative ones, we woulda got video of trash at the beckpalooza too. But we had enough to criticize without filming trash.. .


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 3, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> According to my friend who was there, the cleanup crew (union) waited until everyone was gone to clean up.. And evidently this video was shot right before they clean that part. Or they just strew the trash about for the video.. Wouldn't suprise me due to all the antics we've seen conservative vloggers pull in the past.



The point it to NOT dirty the place up in the first place..... I have been to conservative and liberal events.... The libs are very trashy.... PERIOD end of story.
I've seen it with MY own eyes!


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 3, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > YoungLefty said:
> ...



This has nothing to do with bloggers. Its the parroting media that would have pushed this hard as they pushed obama.


----------



## Cal (Oct 3, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> > According to my friend who was there, the cleanup crew (union) waited until everyone was gone to clean up.. And evidently this video was shot right before they clean that part. Or they just strew the trash about for the video.. Wouldn't suprise me due to all the antics we've seen conservative vloggers pull in the past.
> ...



Every Democratic rally I've ever been to, everyone picked up their trash before leaving.. And left the place just as clean as before we got there.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 3, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I don't think the point was about the clean up it was the part about throwing their trash on the ground in the first place.
> I wonder why the warmers that were there did not bitch aboiut that?





The Infidel said:


> The point it to NOT dirty the place up in the first place..... I have been to conservative and liberal events.... The libs are very trashy.... PERIOD end of story.
> I've seen it with MY own eyes!




We are of one mind today


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 3, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > YoungLefty said:
> ...



Fair enough.... but they didnt on 10-2-2010 did they?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 3, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Beck started howling a half year earlier.  I listened to him on the radio for six months chanting about it.  It is common knowledge that the Dems began preparing no more than two and a half weeks out, if that.
> ...



Well Al Sharpton et al are on the record as saying they have been planning the"One Nation" rally BEFORE the Restore Honor Rally was scheduled.   I got my first notice of the Restore Honor Rally I believe in January of this year.

Frankly I agree with Jake that they have put this together in the time since the "Restore Honor" rally, but that would make them liars then too wouldn't it.  

(Hee hee.  I just LOVE it when they get caught trying to manipulate how things go down.  )


----------



## Dogsbody (Oct 3, 2010)

ForestGirl said:


> *I bet a good 90% of those in attendance DO NOT PAY TAXES! Bleeding heart, liberal leeches!*



I wasnt there and I dont pay tax either.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 3, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...





Well, clearly they were planning the rally earlier before they weren't planning it earlier.


----------



## Annie (Oct 3, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Beck started howling a half year earlier.  I listened to him on the radio for six months chanting about it.  It is common knowledge that the Dems began preparing no more than two and a half weeks out, if that.
> 
> If you can find out something different, go for it.
> 
> In the meantime, the weakness of the wack loon far right is obvious, particularly in your shrillness.



Dems 2.5 weeks? Not according to the NYT:

http://www.nytimes.com/2010/10/03/us/03rally.html?_r=2&src=me



> ...Our forefathers fought against the English, and if youre not fighting for something, youre just sitting on your couch, Mr. Richards said. Standing alongside a close friend who has been unemployed for two years, he said his top issue was job creation.
> 
> Noting that *they began planning their rally in April*, organizers said they were not responding to a march organized by Glenn Beck, which drew enormous crowds to the front of the Lincoln Memorial on Aug. 28. But they acknowledged that their hope was to draw an even larger crowd to Saturdays event.
> 
> Significant areas of the National Mall that had been filled during Mr. Becks rally were empty. In a broadcast on Thursday, Mr. Beck criticized the liberals march, saying his supporters paid their own way to drive to Washington, while labor unions chartered hundreds of buses to ferry demonstrators to Saturdays rally...



So once again, son, you lie.


----------



## Cal (Oct 3, 2010)

The Infidel said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



Yep, they did. Just because a video shows some trash strewn about, doesn't mean it wasn't picked up. 
And I would put money on this vlogger planted that trash.


----------



## Annie (Oct 3, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > YoungLefty said:
> ...



YL, I'll assume you are young and committed to your ideology. The photos however are from the reflecting pond, to memorials. People do not throw trash on the ground in order to collect it later. 

You know that when you wish not to litter, you put stuff in your pockets, backpack, trash can. Why would you throw on ground to pick up later? Get real, you're smarter than that.


----------



## Dogsbody (Oct 3, 2010)

Did they burn Glen Beck in effigy ?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 3, 2010)

I am glad you guys are sorting out the trash from the non-trash.  Even if I give the far wacks the benefit of the doubt, I doubt very little planning news will be in the media before 1 Sep 2010.  So even if the Dems had it all planned by then, it would still be 16% the planning time to draw 33% of the wack crowd.

Reactionary wacks to the far right, be afraid, be very afraid.  Solid centrists, moderates, and true GOP conservatives are fine, but Obama is beginning to notice you, Tea Party sillies!  As he rallied his base in 2008, he appears to be doing so now.  His popularity polls are up 6 percentage points in a week.

If the Dems control both Houses on the day after election, the GOP mainstream leadership will destroy the Tea Party movement in its ranks.  The clearest sign you know you are in deep water will be when Sarah starts endorsing centrist and moderate Republicans in the races.  Watch for it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 3, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > YoungLefty said:
> ...



Younglefty must attend very different rallies than the ones I watched/came through after during the Bush years.  Even the pro-rally city employees were disgusted with the trash, some of it pretty disgusting, left behind in all of them.

And it was THAT which prompted the Tea Partiers at least in our state to be meticulous about leaving no unnecessary extra work behind for others to clean up.  And I think that has been pretty much the policy in all the states and in such events as "Restore Honor" which was not a Tea Party event but which emulated much of the same principles.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 3, 2010)

Annie said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Beck started howling a half year earlier.  I listened to him on the radio for six months chanting about it.  It is common knowledge that the Dems began preparing no more than two and a half weeks out, if that.
> ...



oh jakey you have sum splain to do here son


----------



## Annie (Oct 3, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> I am glad you guys are sorting out the trash from the non-trash.  Even if I give the far wacks the benefit of the doubt, I doubt very little planning news will be in the media before 1 Sep 2010.  So even if the Dems had it all planned by then, it would still be 16% the planning time to draw 33% of the wack crowd.
> 
> Reactionary wacks to the far right, be afraid, be very afraid.  Solid centrists, moderates, and true GOP conservatives are fine, but Obama is beginning to notice you, Tea Party sillies!  As he rallied his base in 2008, he appears to be doing so now.  His popularity polls are up 6 percentage points in a week.
> 
> If the Dems control both Houses on the day after election, the GOP mainstream leadership will destroy the Tea Party movement in its ranks.  The clearest sign you know you are in deep water will be when Sarah starts endorsing centrist and moderate Republicans in the races.  Watch for it.


Weird post. 



> far wacks the benefit of the doubt, I doubt very little planning news will be in the media before 1 Sep 2010.


 Far wacks being right or left, I guess you mean yourself? With that you say that 'little planning before 9/1, though of course that still fu your 2.5 timetable. 

So Jackie, the babyboy hits with weird math, to make a point clear to him, alone:



> So even if the Dems had it all planned by then, it would still be 16% the planning time to draw 33% of the wack crowd.



After this a rant to the tea parties, about Obama given the full Jakie bullhorn. Mind you, it started as a thread about the success of the rally on the left.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 3, 2010)

Like I said, let them have their Delusions, Nov will be that much more fun.


----------



## Trajan (Oct 3, 2010)

15 Photos From the #OneNation Rally You'll Never See In Legacy Media

I don't agree with some of the pejoratives in the captions,but  here are some photos....looks kind of messy. 

annie had some of these too...


----------



## Cal (Oct 3, 2010)

Annie said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



I'm only going off what a friend said. He said a group of people (mostly union) went over the place to clean up any trash. He was there, I wasn't.
One video showed piles of trash.. I'm assuming put there to be cleaned up by the union group, due to the lack of trash cans in the area.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 3, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > YoungLefty said:
> ...



See, when there is no trash can around, the conservative in me takes my trash home or to somewhere were there is a trash can.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 3, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > YoungLefty said:
> ...



The conservatives took their trash home. Because they don't expect other people to clean up after them.


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 3, 2010)

Capitalist said:


> The radical left, communists, ACLU, La Raza, Code Pink, unions, etc are  holding their rally today in Washington DC. One of the speakers today  urged members to struggle and go to jail together: VIDEO



I'll admit, gathering political miscreants such as La Raza, communists, etc is probably not the best way of sending a message of unity that is palatable to the American people or conducive to the namesake of Unity.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 3, 2010)

Ozmar said:


> Capitalist said:
> 
> 
> > The radical left, communists, ACLU, La Raza, Code Pink, unions, etc are  holding their rally today in Washington DC. One of the speakers today  urged members to struggle and go to jail together: VIDEO
> ...



Well that is because the groups involved do not believe in unity, the believe in ONE NATION under their RULE!


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 3, 2010)

Capitalist said:


> WASHINGTON (AP)  Tapping into anger as the tea party movement has done, a coalition of  progressive and civil rights groups marched Saturday on the Lincoln  Memorial and pledged to support Democrats struggling to keep power on  Capitol Hill.
> *Organizers claimed they had as many participants as Becks  rally. But Saturdays crowds were less dense and didnt reach as far to  the edges as they did during Becks rally*. The National Park Service stopped providing official crowd estimates in the 1990s.
> 
> 
> ...






LMAO.............first time Im seeing this overhead shot. I cant stop laughing..........and MSNBC said something like 4.3 million showed up!!!!


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 3, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > Capitalist said:
> ...



Really? Prove it.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Meister (Oct 3, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> I am glad you guys are sorting out the trash from the non-trash.  Even if I give the far wacks the benefit of the doubt, I doubt very little planning news will be in the media before 1 Sep 2010.  So even if the Dems had it all planned by then, it would still be 16% the planning time to draw 33% of the wack crowd.
> 
> Reactionary wacks to the far right, be afraid, be very afraid.  Solid centrists, moderates, and true GOP conservatives are fine, but Obama is beginning to notice you, Tea Party sillies!  As he rallied his base in 2008, he appears to be doing so now.  His popularity polls are up 6 percentage points in a week.
> 
> If the Dems control both Houses on the day after election, the GOP mainstream leadership will destroy the Tea Party movement in its ranks.  The clearest sign you know you are in deep water will be when Sarah starts endorsing centrist and moderate Republicans in the races.  Watch for it.



Why do you feel a need to prove your a moron time and time again?


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 3, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Ozmar said:
> ...



I have to prove my opinions now?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 3, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Well, it looked to me like you were stating a "fact". Carry on.


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 3, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Ozmar said:
> 
> 
> > Capitalist said:
> ...



I believe that is the purpose of most political groups: My way or the highway. It would only be arrogance to assume otherwise.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 3, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



I believe it to be a fact yes, That is what an opinion is


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 3, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Except that you left out the "I believe.." part.

But it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 3, 2010)

Ozmar said:


> Capitalist said:
> 
> 
> > The radical left, communists, ACLU, La Raza, Code Pink, unions, etc are  holding their rally today in Washington DC. One of the speakers today  urged members to struggle and go to jail together: VIDEO
> ...



The frustrating thing is that those who have drunk the kool-ade and/or those who have no sense of history or Constitutional grounding will defend La Raza, communists, socialists, Marxists, and every other extremist group at a rally like that, and strain at gnats to defend trash speech and literal trashing of public grounds.  They seem to be incapable of seeing any downside to that.  At least they are so conditioned to believe lies about conservatives and conservatism that they will believe any alternative explanation no matter how dubious.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 3, 2010)

"The frustrating thing is that those who have drunk the kool-ade and/or those who have no sense of history or Constitutional grounding will defend" the perversions of the 1950s and 1960s of the Cleon Skousens, Joe McCarthys, John Birch Societes, the perversions of a Jerry Falwell or Pat Robertson or Tom DeLay or Ken Lay or John Boehner, or the perversions to the far right of the Tea Party that preach birtherism, trutherism, and ism and that ism in order to regain and retain power despite what that means for the Republic.

Foxfyre, it is just not the loon left or the radical right that we should fear, it is any organization that denies the social compact that made America into the greatest nation that ever has been.  It is the individual that believes he is not his brother's keeper, that liberty is worth serving and dying for, that this is the country of and by and for the people.

I am far more frightened of those who want to regain and retain power forever instead of searching for the real reasons they lost it.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 3, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> "The frustrating thing is that those who have drunk the kool-ade and/or those who have no sense of history or Constitutional grounding will defend" the perversions of the 1950s and 1960s of the Cleon Skousens, Joe McCarthys, John Birch Societes, the perversions of a Jerry Falwell or Pat Robertson or Tom DeLay or Ken Lay or John Boehner, or the perversions to the far right of the Tea Party that preach birtherism, trutherism, and ism and that ism in order to regain and retain power despite what that means for the Republic.
> 
> Foxfyre, it is just not the loon left or the radical right that we should fear, it is any organization that denies the social compact that made America into the greatest nation that ever has been.  It is the individual that believes he is not his brother's keeper, that liberty is worth serving and dying for, that this is the country of and by and for the people.
> 
> I am far more frightened of those who want to regain and retain power forever instead of searching for the real reasons they lost it.



Some good points there Jake.  The problem with the search for reason they lost power, wastes time in fixing the present.  I think most people understand that party over reason is the issue most times.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 3, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> I am far more frightened of those who want to regain and retain power forever instead of searching for the real reasons they lost it.



I agree, unfortunately that is what our Political system has been for Decades now. One party trying to regain power from the other, with out addressing why they lost it in the first place. 

Kinda why I find the Tea party refreshing.

You may not agree with their message, but they believe they know why Republicans lost power. The believe they lost power by not being conservative. Right or wrong at least they are trying to make a change.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 3, 2010)

Capitalist said:


> The radical left, communists, ACLU, La Raza, Code Pink, unions, etc are  holding their rally today in Washington DC. One of the speakers today  urged members to struggle and go to jail together: VIDEO



Yes one day she will be free.

Guess she doesn't realize speaking at that rally was an example of freedom.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 3, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> "The frustrating thing is that those who have drunk the kool-ade and/or those who have no sense of history or Constitutional grounding will defend" the perversions of the 1950s and 1960s of the Cleon Skousens, Joe McCarthys, John Birch Societes, the perversions of a Jerry Falwell or Pat Robertson or Tom DeLay or Ken Lay or John Boehner, or the perversions to the far right of the Tea Party that preach birtherism, trutherism, and ism and that ism in order to regain and retain power despite what that means for the Republic.
> 
> Foxfyre, it is just not the loon left or the radical right that we should fear, it is any organization that denies the social compact that made America into the greatest nation that ever has been.  It is the individual that believes he is not his brother's keeper, that liberty is worth serving and dying for, that this is the country of and by and for the people.
> 
> I am far more frightened of those who want to regain and retain power forever instead of searching for the real reasons they lost it.



Jake, you're using projection. 

Dems in Washington never tried to figure out why they lost the election in 04'. They just started blaming everything on the opposition. But the GOP started immediately blaming themselves for losing in 08'. 

You see when you can't be honest with yourself it's impossible to search yourself for flaws to correct.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 3, 2010)

Capitalist said:


> WASHINGTON (AP)  Tapping into anger as the tea party movement has done, a coalition of  progressive and civil rights groups marched Saturday on the Lincoln  Memorial and pledged to support Democrats struggling to keep power on  Capitol Hill.
> *Organizers claimed they had as many participants as Becks  rally. But Saturdays crowds were less dense and didnt reach as far to  the edges as they did during Becks rally*. The National Park Service stopped providing official crowd estimates in the 1990s.
> 
> 
> ...



ROFLMAO

Owned


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm waiting from them to claim its a different place, because the pond and grass are different colors.


----------



## Full-Auto (Oct 3, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> I'm waiting from them to claim its a different place, because the pond and grass are different colors.



You wont get that, but this is very real.

A considerable differnce in the size of crowds and how the place was left.

Breitbart.tv  Hate Rally: Protesters Shame America With Trash Left Behind

Shameful on so many levels.


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 3, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Capitalist said:
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON (AP)  Tapping into anger as the tea party movement has done, a coalition of  progressive and civil rights groups marched Saturday on the Lincoln  Memorial and pledged to support Democrats struggling to keep power on  Capitol Hill.
> ...



It is pathetic, Hahahahahaha.............


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 3, 2010)

Capitalist said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Capitalist said:
> ...



Some of the local TEA party rally's were bigger then that.
At least in my opinion


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 3, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Capitalist said:
> 
> 
> > WASHINGTON (AP)  Tapping into anger as the tea party movement has done, a coalition of  progressive and civil rights groups marched Saturday on the Lincoln  Memorial and pledged to support Democrats struggling to keep power on  Capitol Hill.
> ...



4 million Democrat voters showed up to the rally. 

Problem is most of them are ether dead or the same person voting several times.


----------



## mudwhistle (Oct 3, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Capitalist said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



It was bigger yet it left no mess...unlike these Global Warming assholes did.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 3, 2010)

mudwhistle said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Capitalist said:
> ...



I did mention something about that very subject I wonder how to warmers felt about their counter parts spreading their carbon foot print bigger than any Coal power plant could dream of doing.


----------



## Big Fitz (Oct 3, 2010)

With these pigs, let's use a trash to power incinerators and run the world on their dumbass protests.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 3, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Estimated 1.46 million now in DC


Half a million fill the DC mall for immigrant rights.  Fred Klonsky's blog


----------



## Samson (Oct 3, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> I'm waiting from them to claim its a different place, because the pond and grass are different colors.



I'm waiting for them to claim that most of the 10/2 crowd was under the water of the reflection pool.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey they tried


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Oct 3, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCcwXlvb74Y&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - One Nation Rally Respect for Our WWII Vets[/ame]


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 3, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Estimated 1.46 million now in DC
> ...



So he was lying?

Color me surprised.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 3, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> The Infidel said:
> 
> 
> > YoungLefty said:
> ...



Most people carry garbage around to plant on the ground.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 3, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> > The Infidel said:
> ...



It's a policy? I thought it was merely common curtesy. I didn't have to be asked to not throw my garbage on the ground at 8/28. I wouldn't throw it on the ground period. It's not like I wasn't carrying a backpack full of food. 

Why would you make someone else work when you can take two seconds to save them the time and effort?


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 3, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > YoungLefty said:
> ...



I agree that you get a much different civic minded class of citizen at Tea Party rallies and so you have a crowd that is possibly more considerate of others and conscious of the significance of historical public places.   But yes it was policy.  We didn't make a big deal out of it other than to announce where the trash receptacles were and encourage people to use them.  And we did check the area after the rally was over.  There was little or nothing left behind to pick up.


----------



## taichiliberal (Oct 4, 2010)

Interesting....we have our resident neocon parrots and tea party wonks doing EVERYTHING to distort and discredit what the One Nation Rally was about by wailing about attendence size, refuse left behind, etc........people pushing to get behind their politicians to get on the stick about creating real JOBS in the near future, as well as civil rights and education issues. 

Of course, our resident teabagging neocons only focus on the Socialists and Communists that attended the rally, while ignoring everyone else.  Here's a more accurate list of who, what and why

http://www.onenationworkingtogether.org/partners

It wasn't a PR stunt were some asshole starts acting like a evangelist preacher who's handlers tell the attendees NOT to bring their signs....there was a lie about what was the exact purpose of the gathering.

The Washington Post gives a fairly objective review

Tens of thousands attend progressive 'One Nation Working Together' rally in Washington

And this from C-Span

"One Nation" Rally - C-SPAN Video Library

Like it or not, you had a more quality rally than Beck's bullhorn and using the tea party like a PR prostitute.....the trick will be not to let One Nation die there, but to transfer that energy into real political activism for a prevention of the return of Reaganomics on steriods...aka the 2 terms of GW Bush....and the continuation of the PNAC agenda...of which Obama's foreign military policy is complying with.  Time will tell.


----------



## marksinvirginia (Oct 4, 2010)

The turn-out was tiny considering the massive number of liberal louts that infest our country.  What happened... did rally attendance not pay enough???  Were they not appreciative enough of their government dole to even show up???


~Mark


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 4, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> Interesting....we have our resident neocon parrots and tea party wonks doing EVERYTHING to distort and discredit what the One Nation Rally was about by wailing about attendence size, refuse left behind, etc........people pushing to get behind their politicians to get on the stick about creating real JOBS in the near future, as well as civil rights and education issues.
> 
> Of course, our resident teabagging neocons only focus on the Socialists and Communists that attended the rally, while ignoring everyone else.  Here's a more accurate list of who, what and why
> 
> ...



The only ones who have distorted the truth about this rally are those who started the rally. Anyone with any ammount of common sense knows that one nation main supporters are communist socialist and marxist.

Just look at the one nation web page and group supporters.

And another thing from their own words they are a liar
We are conservatives and moderates, progressives and liberals, non-believers and people of deep faith, united by escalating assaults on our reason, our environment, and our rights.
Mission | One Nation Working Together 

One Nation Working Together


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 4, 2010)

Stunner. High School Students Admit Theyre Getting  Class Credit to Attend Leftist One Nation Rally (Video)

High School kids are forced to attend the one Nation rally in order to  graduate. SSL (Student Service Learning) hours are required by many  state governments to graduate High School, so kids must attend these  rallys. Apparently, the organizers were willing to use any means to  bring thousands to the rally.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 4, 2010)

Capitalist said:


> Stunner. High School Students Admit Theyre Getting  Class Credit to Attend Leftist One Nation Rally (Video)
> 
> High School kids are forced to attend the one Nation rally in order to  graduate. SSL (Student Service Learning) hours are required by many  state governments to graduate High School, so kids must attend these  rallys. Apparently, the organizers were willing to use any means to  bring thousands to the rally.



WOW that kind of stuff can't happen here this is America our school's do not politically brainwash our chi...urr .....wait a minute this is the new America because obama said so.
Damn good find.


----------



## mal (Oct 4, 2010)

Capitalist said:


> Stunner. High School Students Admit Theyre Getting  Class Credit to Attend Leftist One Nation Rally (Video)
> 
> High School kids are forced to attend the one Nation rally in order to  graduate. SSL (Student Service Learning) hours are required by many  state governments to graduate High School, so kids must attend these  rallys. Apparently, the organizers were willing to use any means to  bring thousands to the rally.



Hmmm... Curiously Silent.



peace...


----------



## Mr.Fitnah (Oct 4, 2010)

marksinvirginia said:


> The turn-out was tiny considering the massive number of liberal louts that infest our country.  What happened... did rally attendance not pay enough???  Were they not appreciative enough of their government dole to even show up???
> 
> 
> ~Mark



Contract dispute,
They wanted to hire non labor protesters to stand  in, but they were busy filing out false voter registration forms.


----------



## mal (Oct 4, 2010)

Mr.Fitnah said:


> marksinvirginia said:
> 
> 
> > The turn-out was tiny considering the massive number of liberal louts that infest our country.  What happened... did rally attendance not pay enough???  Were they not appreciative enough of their government dole to even show up???
> ...



True Story! 



peace...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 4, 2010)

If the SSL requirements are balanced with reactionary loon Tea Party events, then going to One Nation Rally is not a problem.  If any school is carrying out a political agenda, as many of our schools in the rural South do, then there are ways to deal with that.


----------



## Claudette (Oct 4, 2010)

I think the whole thing was about one upmanship. 

Beck had a rally and got a good turn out so the left had to have a rally to try to upstage Becks. LOL

Of course the Unions ordered their members to go and bring their families and the NAACP provided free bus rides and lunchs to their folks to respond. 

Who had the more meaningful rally?? I guess it will depend on your point of view. LOL


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2010)

Claudette said:


> I think the whole thing was about one upmanship.
> 
> Beck had a rally and got a good turn out so the left had to have a rally to try to upstage Becks. LOL
> 
> ...



And this is it in a nutshell if one-upmanship is important to you.  The Restore Honor rally really had no official sponsors and nothing more than announcing that people were gathering together to show respect for and a yearning for God, country, integrity, honor, and the best of American values and ideals.

Rangel can say that his MLK rally and the organizers of the One Nation rally can say their rally was not to compete with the Restore Honor Rally, but I think only the most gullible of the gullible can believe that.

The Restore Honor Rally was full of patriotic and inspiring music, oratory, and expressions of idealistic hope.  Nobody was bashed or demeaned or diminished or put down and the enormous crowd was peaceful, respectful, picked up any trash, and went home feeling good.

The MLK Rally was full of victimization speeches and how "Whitey" is keeping the black man down and how there is no justice and how they will overcome.  I'm sure those who attended left feeling as angry and that the world owes them a living as much as before.

The One Nation rally was full of whining and anger and derogatory comments and sniviling and contempt for anybody who didn't share that mindset along with demands for ever more authoritarian government to produce and enforce their view of society even as they represented most of the most radical anti-American leftwing groups in the country.  After trashing the place in speech and literally, the comparatively smaller crowds almost certainly left as contemptuously as they arrived.

To me it is a no brainer which group is more appealing to the average American.


----------



## Samson (Oct 4, 2010)

Claudette said:


> I think the whole thing was about one upmanship.
> 
> Beck had a rally and got a good turn out so the left had to have a rally to try to upstage Becks. LOL
> 
> ...




I hate it. LOL

When people after every other sentence, must type LOL

Why do they do that? LOL


----------



## Cal (Oct 4, 2010)

On 30 days of promotion, without the help of FreedomWorks and the Koch Brothers, and without a big name politician headliner, One Nation had just as many people as Beckpalooza. Don't believe the pictures being posted by conservatives online.. They were taken early in the rally.. A 5 hour event, and they compared it to one taken late in the day at Beck's.

Enthusiasm gap? What enthusiasm gap?

And when you have an event like "One Nation", you try to include everyone.. It was, after all, a rally about jobs. Conservatives, progressives, moderates.. They were all invited. Who gives a shit if a small band of "communist" partiers showed up.. It was about jobs. Not about party affiliation.

About the trash: When you have over 100,000 people in the mall, your gonna have trash. Period. Restoring Honor had trash too. And at least at One Nation, people tried to find trash cans, but they were mostly full, due to so many showing up.

The people that showed up were teachers, firefighters, police, janitors, and every other worker in America. This was about America.. Keeping it on the right track


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 4, 2010)

"One Nation" official website using picture of MLK's "I have a dream" demonstration in place of their own....
Hmmmmm, wonder why......










(Official website)







What it really looked like....


----------



## Cal (Oct 4, 2010)

Capitalist said:


> "One Nation" official website using picture of MLK's "I have a dream" demonstration in place of their own....
> Hmmmmm, wonder why......
> 
> 
> ...



Again, that picture was taken way early in a 5 hour event. Nice try though. Pathetic you righties have gotta use fake video, and pictures from early on to cover up the fact REAL AMERICANS fighting for change got just as many people in 30 days as you guys did in 8 mos.


----------



## Samson (Oct 4, 2010)

Here's the complete photogallary


----------



## Claudette (Oct 4, 2010)

Samson said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> > I think the whole thing was about one upmanship.
> ...




LOL Samson.

I'll try not to think everything is amusing. LOL


----------



## Samson (Oct 4, 2010)

Claudette said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Claudette said:
> ...



Thanks LOL

Alot LOL


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 4, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> On 30 days of promotion, without the help of FreedomWorks and the Koch Brothers, and without a big name politician headliner, One Nation had just as many people as Beckpalooza. Don't believe the pictures being posted by conservatives online.. They were taken early in the rally.. A 5 hour event, and they compared it to one taken late in the day at Beck's.
> 
> Enthusiasm gap? What enthusiasm gap?
> 
> ...


WOW, you really ARE naive


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 4, 2010)

There was a rally this weekend?


----------



## Samson (Oct 4, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> > On 30 days of promotion, without the help of FreedomWorks and the Koch Brothers, and without a big name politician headliner, One Nation had just as many people as Beckpalooza. Don't believe the pictures being posted by conservatives online.. They were taken early in the rally.. A 5 hour event, and they compared it to one taken late in the day at Beck's.
> ...



Well, he is young, and a lefty.


----------



## Samson (Oct 4, 2010)

Jeremy said:


> There was a rally this weekend?



Yeah, there were 1000 female porn stars in a Bukake tent.


----------



## Big Fitz (Oct 4, 2010)

Just heard the clip on Beck's radio show today.  At this 'rally' of misfits, they made the announcement:  "They just sent in the satellite image to us!  It shows that there are MORE PEOPLE HERE TODAY, than there were on 8/29!"

YEAH!  Yeah!  YEAH!


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 4, 2010)

Samson said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> > There was a rally this weekend?
> ...



Damn! Missed it!


----------



## beowolfe (Oct 4, 2010)

Psst..... Talk show hosts, shouldn't command a large turnout.  Whether that be Beck or Stewart.  Just because you wingnuts were crazy enough to turn out for a lunatic, don't be pizzed at the rest of us if we understand that talk show hosts are just that and are NOT to be followed politically.


----------



## Meister (Oct 4, 2010)

beowolfe said:


> Psst..... Talk show hosts, shouldn't command a large turnout.  Whether that be Beck or Stewart.  Just because you wingnuts were crazy enough to turn out for a lunatic, don't be pizzed at the rest of us if we understand that talk show hosts are just that and are NOT to be followed politically.



WOW!  I didn't see this spin coming.  

Good one.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 4, 2010)

The only rallys that fucking matter are the ones that will take place at the ballot boxes in a month.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I think the Liberal rally had the hottest chicks.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2010)

Meister said:


> beowolfe said:
> 
> 
> > Psst..... Talk show hosts, shouldn't command a large turnout.  Whether that be Beck or Stewart.  Just because you wingnuts were crazy enough to turn out for a lunatic, don't be pizzed at the rest of us if we understand that talk show hosts are just that and are NOT to be followed politically.
> ...



What our friend beowolfe isn't factoring into the mix is that the Tea Partiers and 9/12ers and similar groups are not 'following' anybody.  They are expressing a heartfelt common conviction that our nation and its government have gotten away from sound principles and values that are what made us the great nation that we are.

What talk show hosts like Beck and others provide is a forum to express that.  When persons of celebrity status come on board, that attracts media who cover the events and get the message out in honest ways.  If it was left to the pro-Obama, pro-leftwing mainstream media to do that, the Tea Party spirit would be so misrepresented that they would never get their message out or be seen honestly for who and what they are.

Just look at how so many USMB members seem almost desperate to diminish, marginalize, or demonize the Tea Party spirit.  Beck et al are not driving the train.  They are simply delivering the message.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 4, 2010)

Samson said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > YoungLefty said:
> ...





> About the trash: When you have over 100,000 people in the mall, your gonna have trash. Period. Restoring Honor had trash too.



The Difference is at the 8/28 Rally the trash was left in White bags stacked around full trash cans. The capital police even commented on how clean it was.

At the wonderful tree hugging socialist rally the trash was left strewn about on the ground all over the place. Not collected in bags.

One Nation















8/28







Check out the 2 Videos at this link.
http://lonelyconservative.com/2010/10/video-trash-litters-wwii-memorial-after-one-nation-rally-for-socialism/

I thought the left was the home of Environmentalism.

I guess their Belief to have everything done for them, trumped their desire to not pollute mother earth.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 4, 2010)

Big Fitz said:


> Just heard the clip on Beck's radio show today.  At this 'rally' of misfits, they made the announcement:  "They just sent in the satellite image to us!  It shows that there are MORE PEOPLE HERE TODAY, than there were on 8/29!"
> 
> YEAH!  Yeah!  YEAH!



I heard that too and thought it was hillarious! (Thats all they wanted to do.... try and out do Beck)

There are too many folks that live in DC saying EXACTLY the opposite things.... and also how nasty and trashy they left the place.

The left should be so proud.


----------



## The Infidel (Oct 4, 2010)

Jeremy said:


> The only rallys that fucking matter are the ones that will take place at the ballot boxes in a month.



I cant wait!!!


----------



## AmericanFirst (Oct 4, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> At last count....over 1.2 million are crowding the Mall
> 
> Largest turnout in 16 years!


Typical dimwit lying.


----------



## xotoxi (Oct 4, 2010)

Meister said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Estimated 1.46 million now in DC
> ...



This is the Mexican flag:






This is the Indian flag:






I see the Indian flag held upside down.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 4, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> On 30 days of promotion, without the help of FreedomWorks and the Koch Brothers, and without a big name politician headliner, One Nation had just as many people as Beckpalooza. Don't believe the pictures being posted by conservatives online.. They were taken early in the rally.. A 5 hour event, and they compared it to one taken late in the day at Beck's.
> 
> Enthusiasm gap? What enthusiasm gap?
> 
> ...



So you went to the event?

Yes the Restoring Honor Rally had trash, but we took it with us because we werent going to leave it on the ground and rudely make other people pick it up.


----------



## Meister (Oct 4, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Yeah, Jeremy pointed that out to me.  Wonder why the Indian flag?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 4, 2010)

beowolfe said:


> Psst..... Talk show hosts, shouldn't command a large turnout.  Whether that be Beck or Stewart.  Just because you wingnuts were crazy enough to turn out for a lunatic, don't be pizzed at the rest of us if we understand that talk show hosts are just that and are NOT to be followed politically.



I love how you label people lunatics without bothering to listen to a thing they say. There is a reason certain people resonate with people.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2010)

xotoxi said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



And I don't see either as the flag in the photo has a dark blue stripe that does not appear in either the Mexican flag or the Indian flag.

I think it is probably some leftwing banner brought by one of the groups.


----------



## topspin (Oct 4, 2010)

wow what a klan  rally, I bet all of you didn't pay your dues. Isn't that a violation in the white trash credo?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 4, 2010)

topspin said:


> wow what a klan  rally, I bet all of you didn't pay your dues. Isn't that a violation in the white trash credo?



Now I know there are alot of communists and marxists at this rally, but where were the klan members?


----------



## AmericanFirst (Oct 4, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Real America is rising up.  We all know how good you extreme rwn are at screwing up an election..


No, it is the idiot left that screws up elections. Look at franken in minn. where how many counties had more votes than registered voters? Typical ballot box stuffing from the left to steal an election!!!!


----------



## beowolfe (Oct 4, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> beowolfe said:
> 
> 
> > Psst..... Talk show hosts, shouldn't command a large turnout.  Whether that be Beck or Stewart.  Just because you wingnuts were crazy enough to turn out for a lunatic, don't be pizzed at the rest of us if we understand that talk show hosts are just that and are NOT to be followed politically.
> ...



One or two rational statements coming out of an insane asylum, doesn't mean all the patients should be freed.


----------



## beowolfe (Oct 4, 2010)

AmericanFirst said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Real America is rising up.  We all know how good you extreme rwn are at screwing up an election..
> ...



And you are attributing that to liberals?  Both sides have their ways to corrupt elections....and both sides use them.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2010)

beowolfe said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



Maybe so, but time and time again in New Mexico, if the vote was very very close and the Democrat was behind a few hundred votes, a 'misplaced ballot box' is mysteriously located and voila!  There are just enough votes to put the Democrat over the top.

I have NEVER seen anything similar re a Republican candidate here.

New Mexico is a heavily Democratic registered state with a small minority of Republicans in the State legislature due to gerrymandering of districts that strongly favor Democrats.  But being a western state, the folks tend to be pretty independent minded and have elected a fair number of Republicans to federal office.   (The vote margins were so wide that even the 'lost' ballot box was not sufficient to steal, er swing, the election.)


----------



## AmericanFirst (Oct 4, 2010)

rdean said:


> Watching this on TV, I'm amazed at the number of young people.  During the Glenn Beck rally, it was like a "sea of grey".  Many of the people said they were able to attend because they are on Social Security or Dis-ability and not employed.
> 
> When we look at this "young" rally, we are looking at the future of America.  No way around that "truth".  It is what it is.


You wouldn't know the truth if you wrote it yourself, idiot. The communist party rallie sat. was staged.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 4, 2010)

Meister said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



And they were still too stupid to display it right side up. 

Edit: Yeah, what Xot said.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 4, 2010)

AmericanFirst said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Real America is rising up.  We all know how good you extreme rwn are at screwing up an election..
> ...



This is a lie.

Don't believe everything you read on Conservative blogs.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Oct 4, 2010)

Ravi said:


> OMFG! There are at least two gazillion people there...that is at least twice as many that went to Beck's "Restoring Honor" rally.
> 
> Maybe it's because Beck thinks America has no honor so many people didn't bother to attend under that insult.


Stop lying idiot. Sat. rally was nothing more than payed socialists at a socialist rally for a socialist dimwit.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 4, 2010)

AmericanFirst said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > OMFG! There are at least two gazillion people there...that is at least twice as many that went to Beck's "Restoring Honor" rally.
> ...



This is also a lie. No one was paid to go to the rally.


----------



## Annie (Oct 4, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Not exactly true. If HS kids were forced through service hours, it's the same as being paid. 

In any event, it smacks of desperation.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Oct 4, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> ForestGirl said:
> 
> 
> > > Exactly what are they protesting???
> ...


We pretty much know they are rallying for socialism since all those socialist groups are sponsoring it and are there with signs proudly saying they are socialists, idiots. If you support the socialists, PLEASE LEAVE MY COUNTRY!!!!


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 4, 2010)

Annie said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst said:
> ...



First of all, doing "service work" for class credit is NOT the same thing as being paid. That's a retarded comparison to make.

How many high school kids got credit for going to the rally?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 4, 2010)

AmericanFirst said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > ForestGirl said:
> ...



Oh, so it's your Country now? Troll. Even the "socialists" who were there are just as "American" as you are.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 4, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Yep, Ignorant a Naive maybe, but still Americans.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2010)

From Ed Schultz's speech at the One Nation Rally (emphasis mine):



> ED SCHULTZ: Hello Americans. One nation. We are together. This march is about the power to the people. It is about the people standing up to the corporations. Are you ready to fight back? Are you ready to stand up for your brother and sister? This is a defining moment in America. Are you Americans? Are you Americans? Do you love America? It is time. It is a defining moment for this country. For us to look into our heart and our soul, to really find out who we are as a people, as a country, as a family. *The conservative voices of America, they are holding you down. They don't believe in your freedom. They want the concentration of wealth. They've shipped your job overseas. *
> 
> To our brothers and sisters who have fallen on hard times in this economic world, we stand with you today as one nation. To our brothers and sisters who have seen their jobs go overseas, we will not let it happen. We will fight back as one nation. To our brothers and sisters who have been discriminated against, this is no time to back down. This is a time to fight for America. You love this country. We died for this country. We will sacrifice for this country. But that sacrifice cannot profit those at the top all the time. This is about the people. This is about one nation. This is about our future. This is about our kids, our grandkids, the future of our country. We cannot back down. We will not back down. We must move forward.
> 
> ...



Does this sound unifying and looking at all Americans as 'one nation' to you?  And this was 
maybe the least abrasive of all the speeches I heard.

So how about it Progressives.  Is this YOUR leader?  Is this the standard bearer for your point of view?    You would feel all good and affirmed if you had attended this rally?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 4, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > AmericanFirst said:
> ...



I think "misguided" is a better term.


----------



## Cal (Oct 4, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> word



I'm sorry your mad because Eddie told the fucking truth! And it _was_ One Nation. 
The crowd was diverse, the speakers were diverse.. Hell, I'll be willing to bet there were a few disgruntled republicans in the crowd.
The bottom line: The Tea Party isn't your grandpa's republican party.. So we, as One Nation, need to stand up to the Tea Party, and up for the republican party of old, who didn't always agree with us, but found ways to forge common ground. We need to stand against "NO WE CAN'T", and for, "YES WE CAN!"


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > word
> ...



Well I'm sorry that you hold such a low opinion of the majority of your fellow Americans and agree with the blatant hypocrisy and distortions Schultz (and others at the rally) were spewing out there.  And I really feel sorry for you.  I would HATE having that kind of attitude guiding my life.  But "Yes you can" hold and express those opinions under the very Constitution that the Tea Partiers would like to restore.

I think it would be an interesting exercise to take a single point of view expressed by the Tea Partiers and/or the Restore Honor rally and try to make a case from it as Schultz is expressing there.  But good luck.  That is a hell of an assignment and you'll need a lot of time to do it.


----------



## Annie (Oct 4, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



True, regarding citizenship, not so much regarding American:

Avalon Project - Declaration of Independence, July 4, 1776


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 4, 2010)

Forge common ground?  Like President Obama tried to do whenever his plan was falling apart?  When compromise means do it exactly like I want?  That if I as President sense I don't need you I'll drop you in a second?


----------



## Cal (Oct 4, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> > Foxfyre said:
> ...



The majority of Americans support the Tea Party? Proof of that?
The Tea Party is nothing more than a easily manipulated group of great people.. Funded by rich corporations that take avantage of them.
The real Tea Party lies with Ron Paul.. Someone I greatly disagree with on a host of issues, but someone who is always consistant with his less-govt. message, and someone I respect.


----------



## Cal (Oct 4, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Forge common ground?  Like President Obama tried to do whenever his plan was falling apart?  When compromise means do it exactly like I want?  That if I as President sense I don't need you I'll drop you in a second?



You fucking dumbass. Obama tried on many, many, many occasions to get republican support on issues.. To deny that is very ignorant.
From Health reform, to financial reform, he was met with a resounding "No", from a unified republican party.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 4, 2010)

Neither One Nation nor Tea Party, between the two organizations, make up as much as 30 to 35% of America.  The mainstream floats between the two counterweights, flowing toward one side or another.  This election will demonstrate how much pull either side has.  

What is important is this: tens of millions of Americans from the Right to the Left are pissed off at standard political America.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 4, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Forge common ground?  Like President Obama tried to do whenever his plan was falling apart?  When compromise means do it exactly like I want?  That if I as President sense I don't need you I'll drop you in a second?
> ...





Oh yeah, like when he said "I Won".   That was really a great attempt at encouraging bi-partisan support.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 4, 2010)

Uh, boedicca, he DID win, hmmm?  You aren't over getting your ass beat, I take it.

Remember GWB's second victory (a solid beating of Kerry), and he said, "Let's spend some political capital."  He did not realize the best laid plans of mice and Bushes gang aft aglee, as was proved by Katrina and the insurgency.


----------



## Cal (Oct 4, 2010)

Every time Obama would compromise, or add a republican idea.. It wasn't enough. Like DeMint said, they wanted these things to be his "waterloo".


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 4, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> Every time Obama would compromise, or add a republican idea.. It wasn't enough. Like DeMint said, they wanted these things to be his "waterloo".



Please list any Republican ideas or Obama compromises made on the healthcare bill.  Obama compromised with DEMOCRATS on the bill, not Republicans.


----------



## Dogsbody (Oct 4, 2010)

How many coloured people were at the rally? What was the black to white ratio?


----------



## Annie (Oct 4, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



If it were 1, does that make it correct? If not, where is the outrage?


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 4, 2010)

Why does the ratio matter?  We are all Americans.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 4, 2010)

Annie said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...



Why should anyone be "outraged" about high school students seeing a political protest?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 4, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> > Every time Obama would compromise, or add a republican idea.. It wasn't enough. Like DeMint said, they wanted these things to be his "waterloo".
> ...



No, Obama compromised with the Insurance and Pharm lobbies. (Or with Democrats controlled by one or the other).


----------



## Annie (Oct 4, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Seems a bit one-sided, no? I believe it was JakeS that said as long as the hours would also count for tea parties, no foul? In any case, seems the powers that be, made this mandatory and that is wrong for the kids.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > YoungLefty said:
> ...



The majority of Americans support the principles the Tea Partiers support:  Smaller government, a tax structure that favors private commerce and industry, a return to Constitutional intent.

If you believe and respect Schultz when he says what conservatives believe and want, you disrespect me and everybody who believes as I believe.  And you ridiculously and dishonestly accuse us of some really stupid stuff.


----------



## Cal (Oct 4, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> > Every time Obama would compromise, or add a republican idea.. It wasn't enough. Like DeMint said, they wanted these things to be his "waterloo".
> ...



Are you that stupid? 
Reform's big secret: Health bill's full of GOP ideas - Opinion


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 4, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> Every time Obama would compromise, or add a republican idea.. It wasn't enough. Like DeMint said, they wanted these things to be his "waterloo".



Where did you get that idea. The Dems refused to compromise with Republicans.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 4, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > YoungLefty said:
> ...



Well hell, if a Liberal Editor for the Dayton Journal says so, it must be true. 

You do see the last word of your link right. Where it says Opinion?

lol


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 4, 2010)

Annie said:


> Seems a bit one-sided, no? I believe it was JakeS that said as long as the hours would also count for tea parties, no foul? In any case, seems the powers that be, made this mandatory and that is wrong for the kids.



I see where you went astray here Annie.  The unborn and school age children are not protected classes of people in the liberal view.  Christians are just lucky they haven't been deported yet.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Oct 4, 2010)

Annie said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...



This is incorrect. It was NOT mandatory, no one was "forced" to come. The video posted shows kids from a school club who chose to come down from NY.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 4, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > YoungLefty said:
> ...



You limited yourself to ones Obama included in your prior post.  It was your choice to word things the way you did.  Careful.  Again, Obama compromised with Democrats, not Republicans.


----------



## Annie (Oct 4, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > YoungLefty said:
> ...



Don't even know how to address such partisan nonsense, but I'll guess it's you best shot.


Reform's big secret: Health bill's full of GOP ideas - Opinion



> Reform's big secret: Health bill's full of GOP ideas
> News-Journal editorial
> March 5, 2010 12:05 AM 54 Comments Vote 0 Votes
> 
> ...



Have you any idea how these are playing out today, in the real world? The increases in costs for businesses and workers? The failure to address those in need, while hurting those previously unhurt? 

Didn't and don't think so. You're lost.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks Annie, as you know, none of this (except the lifetime cap) made it through into law.  Typical liberal.  Read the title and post.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Thanks Annie, as you know, none of this (except the lifetime cap) made it through into law.  Typical liberal.  Read the title and post.



And the President and Congress have been 100% silent on the huge increases the insurance companies are already charging to offset the major hit they will be taking later.  But they don't seem to care that this is a major part of many businesses not hiring new employees and scaling back operations because they don't dare expand.

The short sightedness and/or indifference to unintended negative consequences is staggering.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 4, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


um, the photo RW posted wasnt from the 10-2  rally, but from an immigration rally back in march or may of this year
i posted that earlier in this thread and only a few recognized it


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 4, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



Yeah he chose that Photo because there were MORE PEOPLE IN IT.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 4, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Estimated 1.46 million now in DC
> ...


quoted for those wondering why they have an India flag

this was NOT the rally on 10-2 as RW claimed it to be


----------



## boedicca (Oct 4, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Estimated 1.46 million now in DC
> ...





I must pay homage to this catch a being one of the best ever on USMB.    It is VIRTUAL ASTROTURF of Epic Proportions.

Well done!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



You're right.  I just looked it up.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 4, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Annie, as you know, none of this (except the lifetime cap) made it through into law.  Typical liberal.  Read the title and post.
> ...



Link?


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 4, 2010)

*Actual image from rally!!!!​*








(...but you have to guess the rally.)


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 4, 2010)

LMAO......did anybody else hear................

There were like 60 people left when the keynote speaker came on!!!!


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > saveliberty said:
> ...



If you didn't bother to track the many links on this I've posted over the last weeks, Jake, I doubt you would bother to check any link I would post now.  Trust me.  The links are out there.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 4, 2010)

I have tracked the links carefully.  The One Nation drew about a 1/3rd of what Beck did with far less planning and effort.  The crowd was diverse, young, darker in color, and looking forward to the future.  I don't care that you don't like the fact that is the future.  But that is exactly what it is.  Either we in the GOP figure how to harness the force of the future, or we are going to let the corporations rule our lives.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 4, 2010)

Which has absolutely NOTHING to do with the links you just asked me for.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 4, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> On 30 days of promotion, without the help of FreedomWorks and the Koch Brothers, and without a big name politician headliner, One Nation had just as many people as Beckpalooza. Don't believe the pictures being posted by conservatives online.. They were taken early in the rally.. A 5 hour event, and they compared it to one taken late in the day at Beck's.
> 
> Enthusiasm gap? What enthusiasm gap?
> 
> ...


Not even close. The photos of Beck's rally showed very little exposed turf areas because they were covered with people.
The Comie rally.( oh and there were serveral radical left wing and anachrist groups reperesented, hade acres of exposed turf areas because they were NOT covered by people..
Oh and how would you like to address the incredible mess these people left? Placards, papers all kinds of trash everywhere..
Also please addrsss the issue of the free transportation, food and lodging of attendees..
If your side was so popular, why is it that attendees have to be bribed to go to the rally?...


----------



## Intense (Oct 4, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> At last count....over 1.2 million are crowding the Mall
> 
> Largest turnout in 16 years!



How did you manage to get out of your Special Ed class to post here? You show good imagination, keep on keeping on.     

That paid turn out was pretty pathetic.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 4, 2010)

I feel this song coming on...

It's the circle of life
And it moves us all
Through despair and hope
Through faith and love
Till we find our place
On the path unwinding
In the circle
The circle of life


More lyrics: Lion King Lyrics


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 4, 2010)

Intense said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > At last count....over 1.2 million are crowding the Mall
> ...



He of course has absolutely NOTHING to back up the wildly exaggerated claim. 







1.2 Million MY ASS. If one Nation was 1.2 Million then 8/28 was freaking 4 Million lol


----------



## Ragnar (Oct 4, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Dude!


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 4, 2010)

1.2 million pieces of trash left behind maybe.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 4, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> 1.2 million pieces of trash left behind maybe.



I think they were counting the people at home watching on tv.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 4, 2010)

Jeremy said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > 1.2 million pieces of trash left behind maybe.
> ...



Could be, there never is anything good to watch on Dish.


----------



## Ragnar (Oct 4, 2010)

Jeremy said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > 1.2 million pieces of trash left behind maybe.
> ...



That still seems high.

I think they are counting the American people that knew there was some kind of rally that day.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 4, 2010)

I think the libs are waiting for those 2 pictures to be buried again to start up with their lies again 

Why they can not understand. In a country where twice as many people say they are conservative as liberal. That An extremely far left gathering would not pull as many people as a moderately right one. Is beyond me.


----------



## Intense (Oct 4, 2010)

Check out my Album from 8-28-10 if you get a chance.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/members/intense-albums-beck-rally-lincoln-memorial-08-28-2010.html


----------



## Ragnar (Oct 4, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> I think the libs are waiting for those 2 pictures to be buried again to start up with their lies again
> 
> Why they can not understand. In a country where twice as many people say they are conservative as liberal. That An extremely far left gathering would not pull as many people as a moderately right one. Is beyond me.




*Ed just can't let it go... spin man, spin for your life...* 

Ed Schultz: Our rally drew the same number of people as Beck&#8217;s rally  Hot Air



> ...
> To fully appreciate how pathetic this self-affirmation is, take a look at the AP photo  he shows in the clip. (link at, err, my link) Its shot from the Lincoln Memorial and captures the crowd between the tree lines. Never mind that its an open question as to how many people were there because their union or school forced them to go, and never mind that people in attendance were quoted at the scene as saying how disappointing  the turnout was. Whats wrong with the AP photo? Quite simply, by putting the crowd gathered around the podium in the foreground, it makes it hard to see how far back and how far off to the sides the throng extends. For that, you need an overhead view  and as Gateway Pundit shows, theres simply no comparison. Nick Gillespie, who attended both events, guesstimates that *One Nation drew somewhere between one-third and one-half  what Becks rally drew*. Why anyone cares what the numbers were, Im not sure; its only logical that in a year when conservative enthusiasm far exceeds liberal enthusiasm, a right-wing rally will outdraw a left-wing one. (*And even so, I expect a much bigger crowd than One Nation for the Stewart/Colbert rally*.)
> ...



That's true, Stewart/Colby could outdraw them both for all I know.

BTW Ed Schultz video available at link as well.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 4, 2010)

Jeremy said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > 1.2 million pieces of trash left behind maybe.
> ...


plus all the people inside the vehicles stuck in traffic on the Capital Beltway.


----------



## Titanic Sailor (Oct 4, 2010)

US apologizes for infecting Guatemalans with STDs in the 1940s - CNN

ya, go Democrats, great people, really nice people. NOT!


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 4, 2010)

So...the rally was really about Guatemalans with STDs from the 1940s.  No wonder turnout was so light.  Hey guys, Sailor got this one all fixed up for us.  WTF?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 4, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> On 30 days of promotion, without the help of FreedomWorks and the Koch Brothers, and without a big name politician headliner, One Nation had just as many people as Beckpalooza. Don't believe the pictures being posted by conservatives online.. They were taken early in the rally.. A 5 hour event, and they compared it to one taken late in the day at Beck's.
> 
> Enthusiasm gap? What enthusiasm gap?
> 
> ...



You really need to do some research before you lie. N.Y. Times has an article that says the one nation people started planing this event in April The people that showed up were communist members socialist members union thugs Unemployed.

Who gives a shit is some communist show up? You sound like those people came on their own. NEWS FLASH they were one of the sponsors of the event. You have no idea what it is you are supporting.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...


True.  Capitalism is not in the Constitution.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 4, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> 1.2 million pieces of trash left behind maybe.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_AZ8nHHR-P0]YouTube - Tale of Two Rallies --"One Nation" Socialists Trash Mall While Conservatives Left it Pristine[/ame]


----------



## Samson (Oct 4, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> So...the rally was really about Guatemalans with STDs from the 1940s.  No wonder turnout was so light.  Hey guys, Sailor got this one all fixed up for us.  WTF?



Didn't Guatemalans have The Clap before 1940?


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 4, 2010)

By extention, limited government is going to exclude socialism.  Capitalism was already established at the time the Constitution was signed.  You lose.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 4, 2010)

Samson said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > So...the rally was really about Guatemalans with STDs from the 1940s.  No wonder turnout was so light.  Hey guys, Sailor got this one all fixed up for us.  WTF?
> ...



Some debate about that.  Seems like they could clap twice and turn it off.  Clap again and it was back on.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 4, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> If the SSL requirements are balanced with reactionary loon Tea Party events, then going to One Nation Rally is not a problem.  If any school is carrying out a political agenda, as many of our schools in the rural South do, then there are ways to deal with that.



Jake your a fool if you think this isn't done in any public school system even up north. After all a large portion of teachers are liberal.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 4, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> Capitalist said:
> 
> 
> > "One Nation" official website using picture of MLK's "I have a dream" demonstration in place of their own....
> ...



Why do you and others from the left continue to lie N.Y. Times has the true stroy when this evenmt was being plan I say April is more than 30 days.  And the groupos there were professionals at getting rally's going.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 4, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> I think the Liberal rally had the hottest chicks.



You don't set your standars up very high do you?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 4, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> True.  Capitalism is not in the Constitution.



Capitalism is the natural law of economics. It's what happens when the government isn't controlling the economy. In a free society, it's what will naturally happen. 

I don't understand why this is so difficult to understand for some people.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 4, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> AmericanFirst said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



So you have some information to share other than your opinion? A factual link


----------



## Oddball (Oct 4, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> Capitalist said:
> 
> 
> > "One Nation" official website using picture of MLK's "I have a dream" demonstration in place of their own....
> ...


The crowd got thinner as the day *ahem* progressed and they ran out of free lunches.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 4, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> > word
> ...



Do you have any idea who the one nation people are? I suggest that if those are your people move to russia. America doesn't want you here.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 4, 2010)

Oddball said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> > Capitalist said:
> ...



Except it won't be free, because they will call them and demand a vote for a Democrat.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 4, 2010)

Oddball said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> > Capitalist said:
> ...


ya know, if what he said was true, then he should find some photos from later in the day


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 4, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> I have tracked the links carefully.  The One Nation drew about a 1/3rd of what Beck did with far less planning and effort.  The crowd was diverse, young, darker in color, and looking forward to the future.  I don't care that you don't like the fact that is the future.  But that is exactly what it is.  Either we in the GOP figure how to harness the force of the future, or we are going to let the corporations rule our lives.



This is the real world not some place in your little mind here in the real world Becks rally had more people. Now you can do two thing stand in the corner hold your breath and stamp your feet until we start to belive yu. Or you can join us in the real word and face the facts.
I suggeat stay in your corner because no one is going to believe your lie.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 4, 2010)

Photo-shopped pictures.  OK.  Typical of the far right loons.  Here's one for you _mainstream _Americans.  Who said, "Starkey you are a lying ******. You are a worthless piece of shit. Which after all that is what a ****** is a lazy good for nothing trashy piece of shit, no matter what their race maybe ******* are scum and that would be you starkey.  White black red Brown yellow. Skin color matters not with what a ****** is but their character does, and yours is that of a ******."  Yepper, you are all true Americans.


----------



## taichiliberal (Oct 4, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> From Ed Schultz's speech at the One Nation Rally (emphasis mine):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, the speech is pointing out the people who are doing everything they can to DIVIDE this country.  The various demonizations of everyone and anyone who does not agree with the PNAC agenda and the various neocon driven pundits has been WELL documented over that last decade.  TFB if the teabaggers, neocon parrots and GOP loyalists don't like it.....maybe they should stop dishing it out.

Schultz may lay it on a little thick and is NOT the worlds greatest orator off the studio mike....but compared to the sheer BS prostelyzing of Beck, he's practically FDR.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 4, 2010)

I don't understand how it is the future if you have less votes Jake.  Obviously less people at a rally may or may not mean less votes at election time.  It certainly doesn't mean you are ahead either.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 4, 2010)

To me it seems the rally was doomed form the start.  You have 400 groups with different agendas.  A unifying One Nation approach is not going to happen.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 4, 2010)

You are suggesting the rallies reflect the voting for 2 Nov 2010.  The Tea Party cannot generate more than 10% of total vote, which will have impact in a few local races.  But the center will reject the Tea Party, I believe, in most of the races, and the GOP leadership is going to destroy its influence after the election.  Wait and see.


----------



## taichiliberal (Oct 4, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting....we have our resident neocon parrots and tea party wonks doing EVERYTHING to distort and discredit what the One Nation Rally was about by wailing about attendence size, refuse left behind, etc........people pushing to get behind their politicians to get on the stick about creating real JOBS in the near future, as well as civil rights and education issues.
> ...



You're not too bright, are you?  Guys like you keep thinking that your opinions, speculations, suppositions and conjecture are the equivalent of facts and logic (hint:  they are not).

  I mean, there's a LIST of the attendees....the Socialist and Marxists are NOT the major players.  Add to that the FACT that YOU cannot provide any fact based proof of what you assert, from the source material of the actual website, and you're just blowing smoke as usual.  Next time, think it through before you embarass yourself.


----------



## taichiliberal (Oct 4, 2010)

Capitalist said:


> Stunner. High School Students Admit Theyre Getting  Class Credit to Attend Leftist One Nation Rally (Video)
> 
> High School kids are forced to attend the one Nation rally in order to  graduate. SSL (Student Service Learning) hours are required by many  state governments to graduate High School, so kids must attend these  rallys. Apparently, the organizers were willing to use any means to  bring thousands to the rally.



Why don't you stop lying?  You have NO evidence of anyone being FORCED to do anything.  It's a choice, and kids will take a field trip to a rally any day of the week.  What's pissing you off is that the Koch Brothers and Armey's Freedomworks were too blatant in their handling of the bogus Beck silliness.


----------



## Intense (Oct 4, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> To me it seems the rally was doomed form the start.  You have 400 groups with different agendas.  A unifying One Nation approach is not going to happen.



More like constructing the Tower of Babel.  That went real well too!


----------



## Intense (Oct 4, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Photo-shopped pictures.  OK.  Typical of the far right loons.  Here's one for you _mainstream _Americans.  Who said, "Starkey you are a lying ******. You are a worthless piece of shit. Which after all that is what a ****** is a lazy good for nothing trashy piece of shit, no matter what their race maybe ******* are scum and that would be you starkey.  White black red Brown yellow. Skin color matters not with what a ****** is but their character does, and yours is that of a ******."  Yepper, you are all true Americans.



Jake, You are straying pretty far here. Sometimes it's better to take a break and recalibrate your bearings.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 4, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Source of pics please...


----------



## Intense (Oct 4, 2010)

Not Photo shopped.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 4, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Photo-shopped pictures.  OK.  Typical of the far right loons.  Here's one for you _mainstream _Americans.  Who said, "Starkey you are a lying ******. You are a worthless piece of shit. Which after all that is what a ****** is a lazy good for nothing trashy piece of shit, no matter what their race maybe ******* are scum and that would be you starkey.  White black red Brown yellow. Skin color matters not with what a ****** is but their character does, and yours is that of a ******."  Yepper, you are all true Americans.



Your conspiracy theory of photoshopped images does not dignify a response.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > True.  Capitalism is not in the Constitution.
> ...


It's not difficult to understand at all.  Doesn't change the fact that Capitalism isn't in the Constitution.  If someone is a Socialist, that does not make them anti-American.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Oct 4, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Considering that the Constitution allows private property, yes it does.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 5, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> [
> It's not difficult to understand at all.  Doesn't change the fact that Capitalism isn't in the Constitution. * If someone is a Socialist, that does not make them anti-American.*


Um...Yeah, it does.

The American republic was based upon individual rights and private property, not collectivized privileges and all property controlled by a ruling class.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 5, 2010)

Oddball said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Um, no it doesn't. America was founded on people being able to do what they want to. If a group of people - um say hippies, want to live in a commune and pool resources, they can. The way they live is a socialist concept, yet they live in America....

Same goes for all those cults...


----------



## Oddball (Oct 5, 2010)

uh-huh...Do what they want to under the premise that what they produced and accumulated belonged to them first, as opposed to socialized societies of Europe, which viewed the the people as chattel property and their productivity a possession of the state.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 5, 2010)

Oddball said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


You're confused.  You are not describing Socialism.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 5, 2010)

Oddball said:


> uh-huh...Do what they want to under the premise that what they produced and accumulated belonged to them first, as opposed to socialized societies of Europe, which viewed the the people as chattel property and their productivity a possession of the state.



uh huh . . . go read.  Pilgrims began as a socialistic structure, which they later changed to individual freeholds.  Jamestown agriculture began as an imitation of tenant serf, with the Indians then indentured whites then African slaves as captive labor.  You say some of the stupidest things.  I am beginning to understand that you are not deliberately being a toid; to the contrary, you really don't know.


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 5, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > uh-huh...Do what they want to under the premise that what they produced and accumulated belonged to them first, as opposed to socialized societies of Europe, which viewed the the people as chattel property and their productivity a possession of the state.
> ...


You keep talking about europeans.
You seem confused, again.


----------



## Meister (Oct 5, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



wouldn't being able to do what they want  fall under individual rights ?  Are the hippies forcing their communal life on America?


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 5, 2010)

Meister said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


Depends.
We have some limitations on "*being able to do what they want to".
*


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 5, 2010)

Capitalist said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Don't got a clue, do you, Capitalist, concerning the parameters of this discussion.


----------



## Meister (Oct 5, 2010)

Capitalist said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Well, I thought that was a given


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 5, 2010)

Meister said:


> Capitalist said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


You'd be surprised.


----------



## skookerasbil (Oct 5, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> younglefty said:
> 
> 
> > capitalist said:
> ...









*lmbo*


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 5, 2010)

Did anyone else see the video of all the garbage those trailer trash Beck lovers left behind?

no?

That's b/c they didn't leave any behind.

But those 10/2 commie lovers had no issue with dumping trash everywhere including on the WW2 memorial.

I learned something yesterday.  Cons are not to the right and libs are not to the left.

Conservatives are on the top and liberals are on the bottom, and digging.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 5, 2010)

Two Thumbs, please share what you are smoking.  Son, cons and libs each have their trashtards, son.  Grow up.  You ever been around on the grounds after a Baptist gospel hour concert?


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 5, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Two Thumbs, please share what you are smoking.  Son, cons and libs each have their trashtards, son.  Grow up.  You ever been around on the grounds after a Baptist gospel hour concert?



So are you defending those fucks that tossed trash on a Memeorial out of ignorance or is this you defending your own by saying other people do it?

It's an easy search.  You can see how little the people that cared left and how much the libs left.

Good lord man.  They dropped the signs in thier hands on the ground instead of taking them away.



They burned they trash when they were done at the gathering I went to.  It was allowed by law, no special permits needed.

At a Methodist gathering they had the kids pick up trash before everyone left.


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 5, 2010)

There was already a record amount of trash on the mall as soon as their feet hit the grass.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



So long as those hippies or cults are not violating the rights of others, the Constitution has always protected their right to form whatever society they wish to have.  The Constitution has always protected the right to extend charity or to share whatever one wishes to share.

The Constitution however does not suggest that the hippies or cults are entitled to have ohers subsidize them or support them or allow them to break local, state, or federal laws or force others to accommodate them despite one's choice of lifestyle.  Whenever those hippies or cults demand that the Federal government take rights, opportunities, and/or resources from others and provide that to them, they are being anti-American.

Respect for unalienable rights allows us to do what we want to do so long as what we want to do requires no contribution of any kind from somebody else.


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 5, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Capitalist said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Me not having a clue is all in your mind.
I like talking to leftist loons like you, it's very entertaining. You amuse me acting like you are a member of some intellectual elite. Oh woe is me, JS says I don't have a clue. 
Keep going, I need a good laugh.


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 5, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs, please share what you are smoking.  Son, cons and libs each have their trashtards, son.  Grow up.  You ever been around on the grounds after a Baptist gospel hour concert?
> ...


JS dropped his sign on the ground.
Stop, you're making the guy feel bad.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2010)

Some people are respectful of others, appreciate the beauty of the ground they occupy and the people who keep it beautiful, respect national monuments and memorials, and respect what is good and right and honorable and noble.

Some people aren't and don't.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 5, 2010)

Two Thumbs, I am saying all types of people trash.  Now figure that out, if you can.  Capitalist is right there with you.  You guys can't critically think, and it shows.


----------



## Cal (Oct 5, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Thanks Annie, as you know, none of this (except the lifetime cap) made it through into law.  Typical liberal.  Read the title and post.



I was merely pointing out the lie of "Obama didn't reach out to Republicans". Hell yes he did. Just because a couple of those ideas weren't included in the final bill, doesn't mean shit. Obama tried, he was met with a resounding no. On everything.
Even politicians that one time would work with democrats on issues, like McCain and Graham, now won't. And cringe at the thought of right-wingers being upset at them for working with someone who has a (D) behind their name.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 5, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Annie, as you know, none of this (except the lifetime cap) made it through into law.  Typical liberal.  Read the title and post.
> ...



Bull. Obama stuck his hand out in compromise, only to pull it back as soon as he had enough Democrat votes on the particular bill point.  Remember the big summit?  He rejected every point brought to the table by Republicans.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 5, 2010)

saveliberty, that was not the way it was, and that is not the way the voters will remember it.

The bullseye is on Boehner and McConnell, not Obama.  If they can't pull off majorities, they are gone.  In that sense, I want them to lose.  We need new forward looking leadership.  The old corporatist neo-con social value leadership has to go.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 5, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Two Thumbs, I am saying all types of people trash.  Now figure that out, if you can.  Capitalist is right there with you.  You guys can't critically think, and it shows.



You are missing the point.  And I think it's intentional, why, I don't know.

On 8/28 everyone put thier trash in the trash bins or took it home b/c the bins were full.  NOTHING was left on the ground.

On 10/2 people dropped their signs where they stood.  They dumped food and drink cantainers where they stood when done with them.  They disgraced the WW2 Memorial by leaving trash all over it.

If you can't see the difference, it's you that is not thinking.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Annie, as you know, none of this (except the lifetime cap) made it through into law.  Typical liberal.  Read the title and post.
> ...



Baloney.  This is how much His Arrogance 'reaches out' to anybody who isn't in his pocket:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jifjRVLVjzA]YouTube - Obama: I don't want the folks who created the mess to do a lot of talking[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 5, 2010)

Nonsense, Foxfyre, nonsense.  You are still pissed our side lost, and he had the majority.  Let's just be thankful they couldn't compromise with themselves or we would be facing a one payer system.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 5, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> saveliberty, that was not the way it was, and that is not the way the voters will remember it.
> 
> The bullseye is on Boehner and McConnell, not Obama.  If they can't pull off majorities, they are gone.  In that sense, I want them to lose.  We need new forward looking leadership.  The old corporatist neo-con social value leadership has to go.



No point in arguing a future event in four weeks.  I suspect it will be clear what the voters intended on the following Wednesday morning.  Politicans focused on undoing bad government decisions would be nice.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 5, 2010)

Yes.  I would posrep that if I could, saveliberty.  Now if we want the theatre of the absurd, let's have O'Donnell and Rand and Angle.  They certainly could not be worse than Reid or McConnell.  Not hardly.


----------



## peach174 (Oct 5, 2010)

The difference between Tea party rallies and Al Sharpton's & One Nation rally
Tea party- brought their own chairs and food and drinks -Keep the cost of the rally down dramitically.
They cleand up after themselves. Individual responsibility No cost to the city.
AL Sharpton's group - had to be told to move 6 times because they had a bottle neck build up.
Had to be asked if they were doing ok and if they needed some water.
One nation rally - had chairs in the front for them. Had food & drinks and water for them, cost of rally was much higher.
Had trash all over the place that had to be cleaned up by city workers also at cost to the city. No individual responsibility.
That is the difference.


----------



## Capitalist (Oct 5, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Two Thumbs, I am saying all types of people trash.  Now figure that out, if you can.  Capitalist is right there with you.  You guys can't critically think, and it shows.


Building your self esteem by insulting others is no way to go through life.
As far as something showing, it depends on who's judging.
Very amusing, keep going.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nonsense, Foxfyre, nonsense.  You are still pissed our side lost, and he had the majority.  Let's just be thankful they couldn't compromise with themselves or we would be facing a one payer system.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2010)

The Examiner has an interesting analysis of why the "One Nation" rally pretty well fell flat while the "Restore Honor" rally exceeded all expectations.   I still think they're missing the boat, however, when they fail to acknowledge the positive, upbeat, and inspiring tone of the Restore Honor rally as opposed to whining, sniping, and politics of personal destruction heard almost non stop at the One Nation rally:

(emphasis mine)



> Why Big Labor couldn't match Glenn Beck's rally
> By: Byron York
> Chief Political Correspondent
> October 4, 2010
> ...



And did you catch the message there that one in five workers now works for the local, state, or federal government?   Does anybody besides me see a problem with that?   And why that makes the Restore Honor rally even more relevent?


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 5, 2010)

You know they are going to call you Mrs. Beck, Foxfyre?  I think the ratio is 1:5 or 1/6 the workforce.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> You know they are going to call you Mrs. Beck, Foxfyre?  I think the ratio is 1:5 or 1/6 the workforce.



Okay I guess five times MORE is different than just five times, so I'll concede the one in six.  But even so, do every five of us who are working need our own government employee?  I can't help but think there is a whole lot of redundancy and unnecessary activity on my behalf there.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 5, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Photo-shopped pictures.  OK.  Typical of the far right loons.  Here's one for you _mainstream _Americans.  Who said, "Starkey you are a lying ******. You are a worthless piece of shit. Which after all that is what a ****** is a lazy good for nothing trashy piece of shit, no matter what their race maybe ******* are scum and that would be you starkey.  White black red Brown yellow. Skin color matters not with what a ****** is but their character does, and yours is that of a ******."  Yepper, you are all true Americans.



If you are going to quote me keep it in context
1. I am not mainstream anything 
2. I call you a lying white ******
GOT IT?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 5, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...





> You're not too bright, are you?



Famous last words of all liberals that just got this ass kicked in a debate.



> Guys like you keep thinking that your opinions, speculations, suppositions and conjecture are the equivalent of facts and logic



Let's see what did I say for you to think I was spectulating

_The only ones who have distorted the truth about this rally are those who started the rally. Anyone with any ammount of common sense knows that one nation main supporters are communist socialist and marxist._

I guess you are lacking common sense because all you have to do is look at the groups involved with one nation.

Nothing else that you posted is worth repling to because you have proven yourself lacking in common sense and I hate to beat up mentally challenged pricks


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 5, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > uh-huh...Do what they want to under the premise that what they produced and accumulated belonged to them first, as opposed to socialized societies of Europe, which viewed the the people as chattel property and their productivity a possession of the state.
> ...





> Pilgrims began as a socialistic structure, which they later changed to individual freeholds.



And why did they drop the socialist system could iut have been that the ones who contributed were fed up with those who did nothing but leach off the group?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 5, 2010)

Two Thumbs said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs, please share what you are smoking.  Son, cons and libs each have their trashtards, son.  Grow up.  You ever been around on the grounds after a Baptist gospel hour concert?
> ...



Jake doesn't have a clue sooner or latrer you will realize that. It took me a month now I just call him what he is "a white ******" and move on.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 5, 2010)

And the conloons get their heads handed to them and the polls begin to tighten the races.  Folks, who want fiscal conservatism, are waking up to the fact that they know the GOP right know will favor business and not the workingman.

I want responsible Republicans, not the current crew of GOP losers in office.  I certainly don't want those that kluckers, like bigreb, support.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 5, 2010)

Oddball said:


> uh-huh...Do what they want to under the premise that what they produced and accumulated belonged to them first, as opposed to socialized societies of Europe, which viewed the the people as chattel property and their productivity a possession of the state.



And yet from where I sit, a lot of European countries (and NZ and Oz for that matter) are a lot freer than you guys...
..go figure....


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 5, 2010)

In so many ways Europe, NZ, Aus, etc are much free than the US, where ownership has always done its best to make the worker scream for their financial benefit.

The American man and woman, under the Constitution, is the genius of our country, not business.  Business is merely a creature to be directed and regulated for the larger, more important creation: the American people.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 5, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > uh-huh...Do what they want to under the premise that what they produced and accumulated belonged to them first, as opposed to socialized societies of Europe, which viewed the the people as chattel property and their productivity a possession of the state.
> ...


I have read...The pilgrims damn near starved because of the socialistic Mayflower Compact.

Maybe _*you're*_ the one who needs to get up to speed on his history, bub.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 5, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Not anti American no, but often in conflict with the Constitution for sure.

His point is valid. Capitalism does not have to be in the constitution. Because the Constitution was set up to limit government control over Everything. Including the markets. Which implies Capitalism.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 5, 2010)

Oddball said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



I think you can read, but you are unable to comprehend complex sentences.  I said Plymouth changed to freeholds.  And you ignored Jamestown.  How convenient, selective, and non-comprehensive of you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 5, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Alexander Hamilton would disagree with you, and so would James Madison in the beginning.  Thomas Jefferson was terrified of the power of banking and manufacturing.  Certainly no kind of socialist, you certainly can't make a case for TJ and unregulated business, not in his Virginia.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 5, 2010)

Right...They changed to freeholds, moved away from socialism and everything worked out just fine.

Insofar as the republic of 1786 is concerned, it was designed to be as far removed form socialistic central control as humanly possible.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 5, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > uh-huh...Do what they want to under the premise that what they produced and accumulated belonged to them first, as opposed to socialized societies of Europe, which viewed the the people as chattel property and their productivity a possession of the state.
> ...



European countries? Explain what is NZ and Oz


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 5, 2010)

You are still ignoring Jamestown, and your view of what the founders were about is very, very distorted.  Night, Oddone.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 5, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



There is a definite Difference between regulation and Control. Only Fools want no regulations at all, only bigger fools want government to control things.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 5, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Only the biggest fools trust their fellow man.  That is the Rule of Man, not the Rule of Law.

See ya all tomorrow.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 5, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...


That's a concept that jakey does not comprehend.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 5, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I trust no one 

You do realize trusting government is trusting your fellow man with POWER.


----------



## Samson (Oct 5, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I guess I should stop driving.

All driving involves some trust in your fellow man.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 5, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



If I have to explain it to you, there's no point continuing....


----------



## Samson (Oct 5, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Oz is south of New Zealand, I believe.

Its not in Kansas anymore.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 5, 2010)

Samson said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



It's west. We call it the Western Isle....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 5, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Humor me what was your meaning when you said NZ and OZ?


----------



## Samson (Oct 5, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



NZ = New Zealand, land of the Kiwi, a sheep/grape hybid.

OZ =





The Land of Oz; note that the map is a mirror image of "actual" locations, but that the compass rose shows east on the right-hand side


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 5, 2010)

Samson said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Thaanks I know what the OZ part was but was wondering about the NZ. Nopw I don't think NZ is in Europe like it was suggested.


----------



## Samson (Oct 5, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



NZ isn't in Europe?

Where the fuck is it?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 5, 2010)

Samson said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...


It's in Kansas.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 5, 2010)

samson said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > samson said:
> ...



down under!!


----------



## Samson (Oct 5, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> samson said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




Under......ground?

Morlocks


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 5, 2010)

thereisnospoon said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Not any more.


----------



## Samson (Oct 6, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Did it blow away?


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 6, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Oz is Oztralia...

And I didn't say it was in Europe...in fact, I said the opposite if you understand context..


----------



## Big Fitz (Oct 6, 2010)

Oddball said:


> Right...They changed to freeholds, moved away from socialism and everything worked out just fine.
> 
> Insofar as the republic of 1786 is concerned, it was designed to be as far removed form socialistic central control as humanly possible.


Ahh yes.  Socialism.  The government that almost killed off every single colony it was tried in.  Abandoned inside of three years after every attempt... unless they died first.


----------



## Samson (Oct 6, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Oztralia?


Is that where they grow ozaleas?


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 6, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Perhaps.  Doesn't change the truthfulness of what I said:  capitalism is not mandated, suggested, or mentioned in the U.S. Constitution.  Therefore, it is not un-American or anti-American to espouse a different system.

I believe that, for instance, high-speed internet should be a regulated utility, like the city electric or the county cooperative.  Because it has become essential to a forward-moving society, like running water and electricity.  Some on this board would say that's Socialism.  But who cares, if it is the correct move in order to compete with other countries?


----------



## Meister (Oct 6, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Thank God that our country allows you to have your own opinion....even though it's not shared by most.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 6, 2010)

Meister said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...


So you think we are Socialists because we have regulated city utilities and regulated city water treatment plants?


----------



## Meister (Oct 6, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Please show me where I said that.  I said: Thank God that our country allows you to have your own opinion....even though it's not shared by most.  You do a lousy job of trying to project what I said.


----------



## Samson (Oct 6, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



The National Football League isn't mentioned in the US Constitution.

Therefore, it is not Un-american or anti-American to expouse watching Cricket during the Superbowl.

It's just stupid.


----------



## taichiliberal (Oct 7, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



This is why no one truly takes you seriously....you keep repeating an assertion that you have YET to logically and factually prove in print.  As I've told you before, your repetition does not a truism make....a lesson you either cannot comprehend or you stubbornly refuse to acknowledge.

There's a LIST of the attendees from the home website for the coordination of the rally....the Socialist and Marxists are NOT the major players.  Add to that the FACT that YOU cannot provide any fact based proof of what you assert, from the source material of the actual website, and you're just blowing smoke as usual.  SHOW US THE STATS, THE ACTUAL COMPARISON OF FINANCIAL DONATIONS, OR LOGISTICS SUPPORT...ANYTHING THAT WILL CORROBORATE YOUR CLAIM, and you might have an argument.  Remember, YOU made the claim, the burden of proof is on YOU.

But I suspect you'll just BS, bluff, dodge and bluster like the Big Reb windbag that you are.  Carry on.


----------



## taichiliberal (Oct 7, 2010)

peach174 said:


> The difference between Tea party rallies and Al Sharpton's & One Nation rally
> Tea party- brought their own chairs and food and drinks -Keep the cost of the rally down dramitically.
> They cleand up after themselves. Individual responsibility No cost to the city.
> AL Sharpton's group - had to be told to move 6 times because they had a bottle neck build up.
> ...



The big difference is that the One Nation rally didn't have nearly a year's worth of bullhorning by Fox News and it's punditry that was carried on 77WABCTalk, Clear Channel, Murdoch publications, etc. prior to the event.....nor did it have logistics and transport funding by the Koch Bros. and Dick Armey (via FreedomWorks).

And yet they STILL had an impressive turn out.

The big difference is that the One Nation rally actually had a POINT, of which the majority of it's speakers focused on...and NOT a collection of rhetorical clap trap and pseudo-evangelism by a head speaker.

This bullshit about left over garbage is just that.


----------



## Meister (Oct 7, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > The difference between Tea party rallies and Al Sharpton's & One Nation rally
> ...



I can't tell if this is spin or bullshit?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 8, 2010)

Meister said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



how about both?


----------



## R.C. Christian (Oct 8, 2010)

This communist gathering won't be anything without a parade and Obama in a military suit adorned with medals. We need goose steppers and of course some nukes to march out too. Wear a lot of red.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 8, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...



They must have thought the communist names were pretty bad they cleaned out the list. I guess they were gulity after all.

One Nation Working Together




> This is why no one truly takes you seriously....you keep repeating an assertion that you have YET to logically and factually prove in print.  As I've told you before, your repetition does not a truism make....a lesson you either cannot comprehend or you stubbornly refuse to acknowledge.



*So you think that you are logical and factual with your fucking bullshit? I suggest that you get over yourself bitch. You  are not that smart, you try to make others look less smarter than you. *


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 8, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> The big difference is that the One Nation rally didn't have nearly a year's worth of bullhorning by Fox News and it's punditry that was carried on 77WABCTalk, Clear Channel, Murdoch publications, etc. prior to the event.....nor did it have logistics and transport funding by the Koch Bros. and Dick Armey (via FreedomWorks).
> 
> And yet they STILL had an impressive turn out.
> 
> ...



I hope you feel better, because I know those are really important to you.  So much so , that it can blind you to reality.  I have to laugh that you are condemning advanced plannning and use of the media.  From a liberal, truly ironic.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2010)

Now this IS hysterical and thanks to BigReb for noting the fact a few posts earlier.

It seems the One Nation organizers became increasingly embarassed at the kinds of people who endorsed/supported their rally.  So this is now on their website:



> Due to the increasing number of endorsements, we are no longer able to publish all the names of endorsing organizations on the website. Endorsing organizations will receive regular updates. Thank you for supporting One Nation Working Together and jobs, justice and education.
> 
> Sojourners
> 
> ...



No room on their website?  Unable to print complete list?  Give me a break.  Damn I wish I had posted the complete list instead of just linking to One Nation's website for it.  But there are still plenty of credible news organizations out there who did note the Communist Party of America, all the socialist groups, Code Pink and other radical groups, etc. who were on the original list of 400 sponsors on the website.

And there are still images like this that were more prominent than any other at the rally:

[ame="http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wkw7n9Qagu8"]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wkw7n9Qagu8[/ame]


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 8, 2010)

Can they be fined for taking up too much of the internet?  They certainly qualify.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 8, 2010)

Bottom line: lots of planning, lots of money, and the Tea Party draws maybe 125,000.

Bottom line: very little planning, very little money, and the One Nation draws about 40,000 to 50,000 with very little effort and resources.


----------



## taichiliberal (Oct 8, 2010)

Meister said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...




Let me clarify:  The Beck Rally was bullshit......the efforts to calm the confusion and disappointment of the attendees was spin.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 8, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > The difference between Tea party rallies and Al Sharpton's & One Nation rally
> ...


No...All the socialist rally needed was some free or heavily subsidized transportation and lodging, and free lunch for its participants.

Well, that and an army of DC park service bureaucrats on overtime to clean up all the trash they left behind.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 8, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> peach174 said:
> 
> 
> > The difference between Tea party rallies and Al Sharpton's & One Nation rally
> ...





Oh Jeebus this is such nonsense.   Did you even bother to read this thread and still overlook the long list of organizations which BUSSED IN 70,000 people to the event?

And of course,  ABC-CBS-NBC-CNN-NPR-MSNBC-NYT etc. never ever mention liberal events.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 8, 2010)

boedicca, you really don't get it.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2010)

Oddball said:


> No...All the socialist rally needed was some free or heavily subsidized transportation and lodging, and free lunch for its participants.
> 
> Well, that and an army of DC park service bureaucrats on overtime to clean up all the trash they left behind.



Yup, 400 organizations funding it, hundreds of chartered busses to truck the folks in, unions strong arming or coercing members to be there, etc. etc. etc.--and the organizers justifying it that they were planning and putting it together long before Beck was putting his together--makes for a hell of a rally huh?

But those who still grovel at the feet of leftwing ideology deny the trash, won't even acknowledge the many questionable groups and signs at the rally, and proudly proclaim that it has a message?   Sure did.  More and bigger and more authoritarian government to solve all the problems and blame Bush, blame Republicans, blame conservatives, blame Tea Partiers, and blame people like Glenn Beck for all that is wrong.

To listen to some of these people, or read their words, you would think that the leftwingers really do believe that their fuzzy socialist, Marxist, anti-traditional American notions are the cure for all ills and the recipe for Utopia on Earth, if they could just get rid of everybody else.

Leave a body just shaking his or her head doesn't it.


----------



## taichiliberal (Oct 8, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Now this IS hysterical and thanks to BigReb for noting the fact a few posts earlier.
> 
> It seems the One Nation organizers became increasingly embarassed at the kinds of people who endorsed/supported their rally.  So this is now on their website:
> 
> ...



Oh give me a fucking break Foxy.    You don't have the full list, but you just bull right ahead with allegations and accusations DESPITE BEING IGNORANT OF THE ACTUAL INFORMATION.

Bottom line: the tea bagging, PNAC loving, libertarian, neocon, birther collection of bitter losers have been whirling like dervishes to denounce and demonize a rally that was successful and true to it's advertised intent....unlike the Beck bullshit that sank itself with it's own words.

Here's the full list, provided by some neocon wonk intent on discrediting the rally.  Unfortunately, only some ultra conservative wingnut will see the vast majority of these sponsors as "radicals" or "socialists".

One Nation Working Together Rally - List Of Sponsors | Sad Hill News


----------



## Ragnar (Oct 8, 2010)

Holy Jebus this thread is now a more significant event than the "One Nation" rally. 

lol


----------



## boedicca (Oct 8, 2010)

Ahem - Moonbat Palooza Logos:



boedicca said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Clearly One Nation was more than Just union workers
> ...


----------



## taichiliberal (Oct 8, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




Just when I think you can't be anymore ignorant, you surpass yourself.

THINK, mastermind, THINK....if this rally was some communist or socialist conspiracy or secret plot, then why list such groups at all?  Even in the few listings on the website?  Clearly, the idiocy that passes for your logic just doesn't add up.

Bottom line: fools like you gladly watch the corporations outsource your jobs and take your money to pay for their mistakes, while you drink the Kool-Aid and follow the neocon pundit chart of whom to hate:  Well, here's the list by one of you buffoons...only a complete neocon wingnut would consider ALL of these folks communist or socialist

One Nation Working Together Rally - List Of Sponsors | Sad Hill News


----------



## boedicca (Oct 8, 2010)

And more on the Moonbat-palooza!



Foxfyre said:


> Well those attending today's rally include:
> 
> AFL-CIO
> 
> ...


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 8, 2010)

boedicca said:


> And more on the Moonbat-palooza!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Boe, but that complete list--all 400 organizations--was listed on the website at that time.  They have removed all of the really controversial ones now.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh man, they _*really*_ truncated that list!

I wonder what's not to be proud of, having the Communist Party USA on hand?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 8, 2010)

Oddball said:


> Oh man, they _*really*_ truncated that list!
> 
> I wonder what's not to be proud of, having the Communist Party USA on hand?


the internet, the Orwellian dream world


----------



## taichiliberal (Oct 8, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > The big difference is that the One Nation rally didn't have nearly a year's worth of bullhorning by Fox News and it's punditry that was carried on 77WABCTalk, Clear Channel, Murdoch publications, etc. prior to the event.....nor did it have logistics and transport funding by the Koch Bros. and Dick Armey (via FreedomWorks).
> ...



Okay, once more for the cheap seats:

The Beck rally, backed by the massive financial resources of Fox News, Dick Armey and the Koch Brothers and the like for a YEAR of organization and promotion, delivered a faux evangelical rant with a thrown-in nod to the troops and some generalized smoke about bringing back honor to the country. It ended in a PR boost for Beck and Palin, with nothing else.

The One Nation Rally...with FAR LESS planning and organization, was able to pull together a sizeable rally that delivered an agenda which stayed true to the advertising....a rally about bringing back real jobs to the American people and how to insure job security (i.e., education)....which (hopefully) will result in a networking that will have positive results for future political and social changes.

The Beck rally sunk itself with it's own words....the One Nation Rally has been under onslaught by neocon parrots and clowns who can only rant about the socialist and communists that attended and the refuse left behind.

Laugh that one off, chuckles.  Next time you want to condescend to someone, have a subject matter worth condescending about.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 8, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> Okay, once more for the cheap seats:
> 
> The Beck rally, backed by the massive financial resources of Fox News, Dick Armey and the Koch Brothers and the like for a YEAR of organization and promotion, delivered a faux evangelical rant with a thrown-in nod to the troops and some generalized smoke about bringing back honor to the country. It ended in a PR boost for Beck and Palin, with nothing else.


Yet, the vast bulk of its attendees somehow deemed it proper for them to pay their own way and cleaned up after themselves.



taichiliberal said:


> The One Nation Rally...with FAR LESS planning and organization, was able to pull together a sizeable rally that delivered an agenda which stayed true to the advertising....a rally about bringing back real jobs to the American people and how to insure job security (i.e., education)....which (hopefully) will result in a networking that will have positive results for future political and social changes.


Actually, it was a giant uber-leftist snivel-a-palooza, rehashing all the same Fabian socialist/progressive complaints that they've had since at least the days of Marx.



taichiliberal said:


> The Beck rally sunk itself with it's own words....the One Nation Rally has been under onslaught by neocon parrots and clowns who can only rant about the socialist and communists that attended and the refuse left behind.


Well, I guess if you define telling the truth about what went on at a confab of Fabian socialists/progressives and communists an "onslaught" I guess you could say that.


----------



## taichiliberal (Oct 8, 2010)

Oddball said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > peach174 said:
> ...



Only Beck's idiots would refer to this as a "socialist rally" because socialist attended.  I don't recall referring to Beck's rally as the "tea party" rally or the "GOP rally", although those two groups were in heavy attendence.

Bottom line: you're just parroting the SOS I just pointed out is just whining by a bunch of defeated neocons.


----------



## Oddball (Oct 8, 2010)

I watched parts of it...It was indiscernible from an old fashioned Marxist rabble-rousing.

And speaking of just parroting shit, just because I make some of the same observations as Beck doesn't mean that I pay any attention to him...What went on at that snivel-a-palooza was plain enough to see, for those willing to look at reality for what it is.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 8, 2010)

Oddone is arguing for a group with which he has nothing in common: even in the Tea Party is too liberal in his strange libertarian world.  Odd is sure fun to read, but of him we have no need.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 8, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Oddone is arguing for a group with which he has nothing in common: even in the Tea Party is too liberal in his strange libertarian world.  Odd is sure fun to read, but of him we have no need.



Words from the witless. jokey here's a clue you do not know what the hell you are talking about. The whole one nation rally was communist motivated


----------



## Zander (Oct 8, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Oddone is arguing for a group with which he has nothing in common: even in the Tea Party is too liberal in his strange libertarian world.  Odd is sure fun to read, but of him we have no need.
> ...



Phony Fake Naugahyde Jake thinks everyone is too conservative - even Nancy Pelosi!  Don't forget, he's swears he is a "conservative".....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 8, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...





> THINK, mastermind, THINK....if this rally was some communist or socialist conspiracy or secret plot, then why list such groups at all?  Even in the few listings on the website?  Clearly, the idiocy that passes for your logic just doesn't add up.



There was no secret plot or conspiracy in regards to the one nation rally anyone with an ounce of common sense can see for themselevs, the one nation rally was a prapraganda rally for the communist. Most were very open about it. It was strange that they finally cleared the list of all groups that were communist groups. Wonder why?



> Bottom line: fools like you gladly watch the corporations outsource your jobs and take your money to pay for their mistakes, while you drink the Kool-Aid and follow the neocon pundit chart of whom to hate:  Well, here's the list by one of you buffoons...only a complete neocon wingnut would consider ALL of these folks communist or socialist



A fool? A fool is one who refuses to believe facts and the truth a fool will defend a lie. A fool would give support to communism. So tell me what good has ever come from communism?


----------



## Intense (Oct 8, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...




What does a Neo-Con Parrot or Clown look like exactly????? Maybe you can point some out from the pictures below????? 

You have issues Tia-Choo. You are bigoted and prejudiced against ideas that are different than yours, idea's you have yet to comprehend. Fear is not a justification in itself for what you do, or at least try to do. You do fail miserably, but we are still here for you.  Funny thing, we missed you at the Beck Rally, even You were welcome there, your loss.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm just wondering what sort of person endorses Communist, Marxist, socialist, and other radical leftist organizations?  What sort of person thinks that trashing national monuments is okay to do?   What sort of person applauds the non stop whiney, accusing, blaming, denigrating rhetoric at the One Nation rally?

If anybody wonders why we're on the case of the One Nation rally, its sort of mostly because the thread is about the One Nation rally.

And I'm guessing those who are applauding and celebrating and admiring the One Nation Rally are decent enough people that they basically know there wasn't much there to commend it, so they divert the focus to trashing the Restore Honor rally.

It's a strange world we live in.  But in fairness, those of us who saw something wholesome, good, and noble in the upbeat message of the Restore Honor Rally have not resisted comparing the two events.

Good night all.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 9, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...



Why would anyone refer the one nation rally as a communist socialist rally? Because it's true. Don't try to sugar coat shit, it's still shit.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Oct 9, 2010)

He should have this event in May. Fly some bombers over.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh, my, the wack reactionaries are very shrill.  They are getting worried.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 9, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Oh, my, the wack reactionaries are very shrill.  They are getting worried.


thanks for showing once again why everyone calls you "jokey"


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 9, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, my, the wack reactionaries are very shrill.  They are getting worried.
> ...



I love it, he thinks it is the other side getting desperate.

TO rich.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



And he and several others are still unwilling to address how they can defend a rally of socialists, Marxists, communists, and other radical leftwing groups.  They are unwilling to address how they can approve of those groups trashing a national monument honoring our war dead.  They are unwilling to address why they are so enamored with speeches consisting most of whining, trashing of the former President, trashing of conservatives, trashing of the GOP, etc.

What sort of people approve of that????????

I sure as hell wouldn't have approved of or defended the Restore Honor Rally if it had included almost every wacko rightwing group on the planet, or if it had left trash everywhere in its wake, or if it had spent its time trashing the Obama Administration and related subjects.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 9, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Thanks Boe, but that complete list--all 400 organizations--was listed on the website at that time.  They have removed all of the really controversial ones now.




Somebody archived more of them:

_OFA also claims more than 400 organizations, representing tens of thousands of individuals endorsed the One Nation Working Together campaign   a movement that includes human and civil rights organizations, unions and trade associations, nonprofit organizations, youth and student groups, religious and other faith groups, educational, peace, environmental, and ethnic associations.

Note some of the highlighted sponsors: Communist Party USA, Democratic Socialists of America, United Methodist Church, International Socialist Organization, Obama for America (Organizing for America), and 350.org.*

* Yep. You guessed it, 350.org is the same company that endorsed the 10:10global.org No Pressure eco-terrorism ad campaign that was laced with genocide and child murders on behalf of environmentalism.

Sojourners - Learn about the Jim Wallis, George Soros and Barack Obama connection: HERE

SEIU 1199

Organizing for America, formerly Obama for America

National Action Network

United States Students Association

UAW, International Union

Leadership Conference on Civil and Human Rights

SEIU: Service Employees International Union

Rainbow PUSH Coalition

PowerPAC

National Council of La Raza

NAACP

Green for All

Communist Party USA (CPUSA) - Special guests of Obama for America (Organizing for America) as indicated on their website: HERE

New York City Democratic Socialists of America

Long list below

Communications Workers of America

American Federation of Teachers

Center for Community Change

AFL-CIO

Lawyers Committee for Civil Rights Under Law

The Shalom Center

Childrens Defense Fund

Colage

Climate Crisis Coalition

NYC Environmental Justice Alliance

Chesapeake Climate Action Network

Earth Day Network

National Wildlife Federation

Transition United States

United Puerto Rican Organization of Sunset Park

Sierra Club

Center for Biological Diversity

Apollo Alliance

Green Party

Union Jobs Clearinghouse

American Arab Anti-Discrimination Committee

The Southern Anti-Racism Network (SARN)

Green Party USA

League of United Latin American Citizens (LULAC)

General Board of Church and Society- United Methodist Church

TransAfrica Forum

Democracy for America

National Jobs For All Coalition

The Power: The People United for LGBT Equality

Ya Ya Network

Working Families Party

Womens International League for Peace and Freedom

Womens Caucus for Political Science

WPFW

WAND: Womens Action for New Directions

Whitman Walker Clinic

Witness Against Torture

Wishadoo

Win Without War

Ward 7 Business Professional Association

Veterans for Peace

Voices for Creative Nonviolence

Voice of Haitian Americans Inc.

Harlem One Stop

Welfare Rights Committee

Veterans for Peace NY

Unitarian Universalist Association of Congregations

Urban Agenda

United Mine Workers of America

US Campaign to End the Israeli Occupation

US Peace Council

US Human Rights Network

TWU Local 100

William Kelibrew Foundation

Sikh Coalition

The Religious Institute

The New York Immigration Coalition

Imani Group

The Opportunity Agenda

Stonewall Democratic Club  Los Angeles

Student World Assembly

Society of American Law Teachers

Womens Funding Network

Teamsters Local 808

The Community Church of NY Unitarian Universalist

SEIU Local 722

Single Payer New York

Single Payer Action Network Ohio  SPAN Ohio

SEIU Local 32BJ

September 11th Families for Peaceful Tomorrows

Retail, Wholesale and Department Store Union

Riverside Edgecombe Neighborhood Association (RENA)

Reform Immigration for America

School of Americas Watch (SoA Watch)

Progress Ohio

Progressive Democrats of America  NYS and NYC

Progressive Congress Action Fund

Peoples Organization for Progress

Planned Parenthood

People for the American Way

Physicians for a National Health Program

Pennsylvania Council of Churches

Peace and Freedom Party

Peace Action Maine

Peace Action Education Fund

Peace Action Montgomery

Pax Christi Metro DC-Baltimore

NYC LCLAA

Ohio AFL-CIO

NY Coalition of 100 Black Women

New York Urban League

North Suburban Peace Initiative

New York State AFL-CIO

US Peace Council Wisconsin

P.A.P.A.II People Assisting Positive Actions

The New Testement Revival Cathedral

The L.I.F.E. Institute

Suffolk Peace Network

Resurrection Temple of the Lord

Prayer, Praise and Worship Centers of America

Pledge of Resistance  Baltimore

One of the 266 Wrongfully Terminated

Northeast Connecticut Coalition for Peace and Justice

North Country Peace Group (Long Island)

New Jersey Black Issues Coalition

NYU Nursing Doctoral Students Organization

North Manhattan Neighbors for Peace and Justice

New England Region  AFSC

National Urban League

New Haven Peoples Center

National Union of Home and Health Care Employees

National Organization for Women California

National Nurses United

National Network Opposing the Militarization of Youth

National Missionary Baptist Church

National Immigrant Solidarity Network

National Exhoodus Council

National Domestic Workers Alliance

National Council of Negro Women

National Community Reinvestment Coalition

National Black L.U.V. Festival est. 1997

National Baptist Convention, USA, Inc.

National Alliance Against Racist and Political Oppression, Chicago Branch

National Association of Black Social Workers

Mother A.M.E. Zion Church

Minnesota Coalition for a Peoples Bailout

Midwest Academy

Maryland and DC AFL-CIO

Mexican American Coalition

Maine Green Independent Party

Make the Road NY

Lincoln Park Neighbors United for Peace, Chicago

Lemeul Haynes Congregational Church

Long Island C.B.T.U.

Left Labor Project

Latino Federation of Greater Washington

Latino Action Coalition of DC

Latino Equality Alliance

Jewish Labor Committee

Latin America Solidarity Coalition

Jewish Arab Dialogue Association

Iraq Veterans Against the War

International Socialist Organization

Interfaith Worker Justice

International Federation of Black Prides

International Association of Machinists and Aerospace Workers

Injured Workers United

Institute for Policy Studies

Illinois Single Payer Coalition

HOFADS Corp., Inc.

Humanist Party, New York City Chapter

Haitian American Caucus

Harlem Congregations for Community Improvement

Gray Panthers

Greater Allen A.M.E. Cathedral

Girldrive

Next Step

Gertrude Stein Democratic Club

Georgia Peace and Justice Coalition

Generation Change

Gay Alliance of the Genesee Valley

Fur Cultural Revival (Darfur Community Center)

Friends of the Earth

Free Speech TV

Friends of the Poor

Fellowship of Reconcilliation

Ex-Offenders Association of PA

Equality Wisconsin, Inc.

Drum Major Institute

Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. DC Support Group

Energy Action Coalition

Detroit Democratic Socialists of America

Demos

Democratic Socialists of America

Demand Equity Now

DC Vote

Delaware Pacem in Terris

DC Asian American and Pacific Islander Democratic Caucus

DC 1707, AFSCME

DC Latino Caucus

CUSH

CUNY University Student Senate

Community Empowerment Network

Council of Islamic Organizations of Greater Chicago

Communication for Social Change Consortium

Communications Workers of America Local 2336

CODA (Coalition for a District Alternative)

Committee of Correspondence for Democracy and Socialism

Coalition of Black Trade Unionists Region One

Coalition for Peace Action

Cleveland Peace Action

Citizen Wave

Church of the Evangelical United Church of Christ

Chicago Teachers Union  AFT Local 1

Chicago Democratic Socialists of America

Charlie Fink Productions

Central Jersey Coalition Against Endless War

California Black League of Voters

California National Organization for Women

Brooklyn United for Innovative Local Development

Bryn Mawr Peace Coalition

Bronx for Change

Black Youth Vote

Black Womens Roundtable

Unid@s LGBT- The National Latin@ LGBT Human Rights Organization

Gay, Lesbian and Straight Education Network (GLSEN)

ANSWER (Act Now to Stop War and End Racism) Coalition

American Muslim Association of North America (AMANA)

American Federation of Television and Radio Artists

AIDS Walk Washington

Parents, Families and Friends of Lesbians and Gays

1Sky

Black Leadership Forum, Inc.

Beulah Church of the Nazarene

Bethel Tabernacle AME Church, Brooklyn

Bail Out the People Movement

American Rights at Work

Americans for Democratic Action

American Association of University Professors

AFGE: American Federation of Government Employees

Amalgamated Local 171 UAW

Alliance for Democracy

All Hands on Deck

AFSCME 3800  University of Minnesota Clerical Workers

Action LA Network

A. Philip Randolph Institute  The Metropolitan New York Chapter

350.org  Same company that endorsed 10:10global.org No Pressure video: HERE

Young People For

Working America

War Resisters League

Washington Peace Center

National Center for Transgender Equality

True Colors, Inc.

National Stonewall Democrats

Stonewall Democratic Club

Stonewall Young Democrats

Solidarity

Utility Workers Union of America, AFL-CIO

United Steel Workers

US Labor Against the War

US Action

Unite Here

United for Peace and Justice

United Food and Commerical Workers Minority Coalition

United Food and Commercial Workers International Union

Transport Workers Union of America

The Other 98%

Roosevelt Institute

Queers for Economic Justice

Pride at Work

Policy Link

International Union of Painters and Allied Trades, AFL-CIO

Peoples Organization for Progress

Progressive Democrats of America

Peace Action

Pax Christi USA

Tikkun-Network of Spiritual Progressives

National Education Association

National Congress of Black Women

National Coalition on Black Civic Participation

National Black Police Association

National Black Law Students Association

National Gay and Lesbian Task Force

National Black Justice Coalition

National Association for Equal Opportunity in Higher Education

Mass Transgender Political Coalition

Mass Equality

Maryland Black Family League

Majority Agenda Project

Jordan / Rustin Coalition

Jobs with Justice

Jewish Funds for Justice

Immigration Equality

Human Rights Campaign

Institute of Caribbean Studies

Generational Alliance

Get Equal

Gathering for Justice

Family Equality Council

Disciples Justice Action Network

Equality Federation

Courage Campaign

Campaign for Peace and Democracy

Color of Change.org

Coffee Party Progressives

Coalition on Human Needs

Campus Camp Wellstone

Campaign for Community Change

Coalition of Black Trade Unionists

Campus Progress

Brooklyn for Peace

A. Philip Randolph Institute

Americans for Financial Reform

AFSCME

American Friends Service Committee

Coalition of Labor Union Woman

Campaign for Americas Future

Code Pink

CEEF: Center for Community and Economic Justice

Communist Party USA hosted/endorsed by Obama for America (aka Organizing for America): HERE

One Nation Working Together websites: HERE and HERE

Organizing For America endorses One Nation rally: HERE and HERE_



One Nation Working Together Rally - List Of Sponsors | Sad Hill News


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2010)

Thank you, thank you Boedicca!!!  I now have them archived in my own computer too to use the next time somebody tries to pretend that the listed sponsors were not all that sinister.  And wouldn't you think among 400 sponsoring organizations that there would be pretty good funding for the rally despite the radical extremist nature of some of them?


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 9, 2010)

Friends of the Earth must have pulled out at the last minute.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 9, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Thank you, thank you Boedicca!!!  I now have them archived in my own computer too to use the next time somebody tries to pretend that the listed sponsors were not all that sinister.  And wouldn't you think among 400 sponsoring organizations that there would be pretty good funding for the rally despite the radical extremist nature of some of them?




I found the 350.org reference to be especially telling.

This is good G2!


----------



## boedicca (Oct 9, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> Friends of the Earth must have pulled out at the last minute.




Why do you think that?  They were on the original list.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 9, 2010)

The following may define  the person's thinking who posted it: "You are bigoted and prejudiced against ideas that are different than yours, . . . ".


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 9, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> The following may define  the person's thinking who posted it: "You are bigoted and prejudiced against ideas that are different than yours, . . . ".



Hell yell I am a bigot and I am prejudice A person would be lying if they said they weren't.
White ******* don't like them at all.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 9, 2010)

boedicca said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > Friends of the Earth must have pulled out at the last minute.
> ...



Seems like they would have stuck around and collected recycleables.


----------



## boedicca (Oct 9, 2010)

You are so innocent, my friendo.


----------



## Cal (Oct 9, 2010)

One Nation Working Together!

In one month of advertising on the Ed Show, One Nation drew this many people. Whether it was as big as Beckpalooza is neither here nor there. The message was one of diversity.. Real Americans demanding Jobs, fixing Education, and real change. Yes, there were "socialists" and "communists" there, but they were a very, very small slice of the crowd. And yes, they want jobs too. Righties about piss their pants when something is said about people who attend their rallies.. Oh they aren't responsible for who shows up.. Then demonize the whole One Nation rally because of a couple groups that showed up in a crowd of thousands.

One Nation!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_PCAfIC2_w&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Jack Fate (Oct 9, 2010)

And the left demonizes the Tea Party with charges of racism when there aren't any.  My pappy told me that if you can't take it then don't dish it out.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 9, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> One Nation Working Together!
> 
> In one month of advertising on the Ed Show, One Nation drew this many people. Whether it was as big as Beckpalooza is neither here nor there. The message was one of diversity.. Real Americans demanding Jobs, fixing Education, and real change. Yes, there were "socialists" and "communists" there, but they were a very, very small slice of the crowd. And yes, they want jobs too. Righties about piss their pants when something is said about people who attend their rallies.. Oh they aren't responsible for who shows up.. Then demonize the whole One Nation rally because of a couple groups that showed up in a crowd of thousands.
> 
> ...



A group of entitlement freaks is not diversity.


----------



## Jack Fate (Oct 9, 2010)

Anyone can find pictures of the "One Nation" rally and the Glenn Beck rally.  Compare the pictures of how each group left the area.  The "One Nation" people left trash all over the place.  The Glenn Beck rally provided containers and bags for the people to clean up their trash and the grounds were spotless afterwards.

That's a clear example of how each group treats their nation.


----------



## Cal (Oct 9, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> Anyone can find pictures of the "One Nation" rally and the Glenn Beck rally.  Compare the pictures of how each group left the area.  The "One Nation" people left trash all over the place.  The Glenn Beck rally provided containers and bags for the people to clean up their trash and the grounds were spotless afterwards.
> 
> That's a clear example of how each group treats their nation.



Actually, the pictures taken after the Beck rally were taken the day after cleanup crews had come through. And Liberal vloggers aren't pathetic enough to film trash. I mean, c'mon.. Anytime you have a crowd of thousands, you're gonna have trash. Period.

Talk about manufactured outrage! Why don't you instead address the message presented. One of working together to get big companies out of our political system. One of good jobs for everyone. One of fixing our education system. One of stopping the senseless war(s). One of promoting love, not hate and racism. One of promoting equality for all Americans. Why don't you address that? The bullshit @ Beckpalooza was nauseating. Beck has a rally to "restor honor" and one of the main things he said was a lie - he held Washingtons Inaugural Address.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 9, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone can find pictures of the "One Nation" rally and the Glenn Beck rally.  Compare the pictures of how each group left the area.  The "One Nation" people left trash all over the place.  The Glenn Beck rally provided containers and bags for the people to clean up their trash and the grounds were spotless afterwards.
> ...



Your guys spewed tons of hate Lefty.  That was more ugly than even the trash.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 9, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone can find pictures of the "One Nation" rally and the Glenn Beck rally.  Compare the pictures of how each group left the area.  The "One Nation" people left trash all over the place.  The Glenn Beck rally provided containers and bags for the people to clean up their trash and the grounds were spotless afterwards.
> ...



Must be nice living in fantasy land.

Oh to be 15 again.


----------



## Jack Fate (Oct 9, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone can find pictures of the "One Nation" rally and the Glenn Beck rally.  Compare the pictures of how each group left the area.  The "One Nation" people left trash all over the place.  The Glenn Beck rally provided containers and bags for the people to clean up their trash and the grounds were spotless afterwards.
> ...



There were bags provided and the people filled them and left them for the clean up crews.  The fact remains, the "One Nation" rally did not clean up their trash like the Glenn Beck rally did.  You can spin that all you want, but it's a fact.

Their behavior tells us all we need to know about the kind of people at the "One Nation" rally.  People who believe they are entitled and leave a mess for someone else to clean up.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 9, 2010)

Meister said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


I didn't say you said it - I asked you a question.   And you ducked it.


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 9, 2010)

Samson said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...


You type a lot of stupid shit.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 9, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> And the left demonizes the Tea Party with charges of racism when there aren't any.  My pappy told me that if you can't take it then don't dish it out.



Remember that before the next vacation, hmmm.  Take what you dish out.  And, yes, the TP has racists to the bone: don't doubt it.  You are one.


----------



## Jack Fate (Oct 9, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > And the left demonizes the Tea Party with charges of racism when there aren't any.  My pappy told me that if you can't take it then don't dish it out.
> ...



I take much satisfaction knowing that I'm in your head.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 9, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



If your head is in your ass where my boot is, then, sure, take pride.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



Even if you ignore the trash and the extremist organizations represented at the One Nation Rally, the contrast between the two messages was sharp and unmistakable.  At the One Nation Rally, speaker after speaker went to the microphone to denounce George Bush, to denounce conservatives, to denounce Republicans, to denounce anybody who expressed any opinion right of center.  I can't imagine thinking like that.

At the Restore Honor rally there was almost none of that kind of targeted criticism.  Speaker after speaker extolled American virtues, values, ideals, hopes, and integrity.  I sorta didn't like such a heavy religious overtone to it, but the message I could embrace whole heartedly.


----------



## Cal (Oct 9, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



I wonder who they were "provided" by? One of the astro-turf organizations that has millions of money and bussed people in? Either way, the people at One Nation were everyday middle class people. Maybe they didn't think to bring a trash bag.. But they did clean up after they left. The video taken was right before the union crew came through to clean up. And they did try to throw their trash away.. The cans were full. Something that happens quite often at big events.

Like for example, at the 9/12 rally:


----------



## Jack Fate (Oct 9, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Poor little moonbat.  He barks and barks and no one is listening.  Poor, poor little moonbat.


----------



## Jack Fate (Oct 9, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > YoungLefty said:
> ...



The people at the Glenn Beck rally were also "everyday middle class people".  The difference is your people do not take responsibility and expect the government to take care of them.  That's the difference in the "everyday middle class people".


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 9, 2010)

YoungLefty said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > YoungLefty said:
> ...



Well we have pictures of the grounds with people still in it and little or no trash at the Restore Honor Rally.

We have pictures of the grounds with the people leaving the premises with the trash in receptacles or stacked against full ones.  There are no pictures of trash littering the grounds at the Restore Honor rally and no complaints from anybody re the way the grounds were left.

We have no pictures of the One Nation folks picking up their trash.  Pictures.  We want pictures to back up the denial that the One Nation folks are just trashier than the Restore Honor folks.  We do have lots of comments, even from people who supported the One Nation rally, deploring the trashy conditions.

And as one of the 'common folk' myself, I very much resent the implication that 'common people' cannot be expected to be courteous and considerate.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 9, 2010)

Jack Fate, as usual, offers nothing of consequence.  OK.  He attacks personality then cries when he gets slapped down.  Poor baby.


----------



## taichiliberal (Oct 9, 2010)

Oddball said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, once more for the cheap seats:
> ...



Obviously, you're proud of that little mantra of yours....pity you can't logically and factually prove it....because the speeches given certainly DO NOT confirm your supposition and conjecture.  But then, folk like you don't deal in reality, as you consider your opinions and beliefs to be adequate substitutes.  Carry on, my oddball little Beck idiot (his words, not mine).


----------



## taichiliberal (Oct 9, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



All you've done is just repeat yourself, Reb......and as with all intellectually bankrupt and dishonest Beck idiots, you feel that repeating your beliefs, opinions and accusations until doomsday will magically validate them.  

Hint: it doesn't.

The list that I linked to was by another neocon parrot who thought that by highlighting the communist and socialist attendees would validate the LIE that Beck idiots, tea baggers and neocon parrots keep repeating...that the rally was solely by those and for those groups and their ideology.

All one has to do is read the ENTIRE list and listen to ALL the speeches IN THEIR ENTIRETY (without the careful editing and commentary of Fox News, WND, NewsMax, 77WABC Talk radio pundits, etc.) to know better.  Unless you skipped junior high, any fool can see that the Socialist and Communist were lending support to the idea of anti-outsourcing of American jobs and anti-privatization of social security, education, etc....NOT the other way around.

See Reb, unlike the dishonest Beck rally, which told attendees NOT to bring signs and such, the One Nation rally was more honest.

I asked you to please explain how ALL the attendees listed were considered communist or socialist...and you just avoided the question and spewed out more smoke.  You're just not mentally equipped to deal with ALL the facts, Reb.....so much more to pity you.  Squawk on, my little Beck idiot (his words, not mine).


----------



## taichiliberal (Oct 9, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> I'm just wondering what sort of person endorses Communist, Marxist, socialist, and other radical leftist organizations?  What sort of person thinks that trashing national monuments is okay to do?   What sort of person applauds the non stop whiney, accusing, blaming, denigrating rhetoric at the One Nation rally?
> 
> If anybody wonders why we're on the case of the One Nation rally, its sort of mostly because the thread is about the One Nation rally.
> 
> ...




And another Beck idiot (his words, not mine) goes to sleep off all the nonsense he just said!


----------



## Revere (Oct 9, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...



Honest = the people who identified themselves as communists really were?


----------



## Intense (Oct 9, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...



You give the term Low Life a whole new depth, Comrade. What a Jack Ass.


----------



## taichiliberal (Oct 9, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> And the left demonizes the Tea Party with charges of racism when there aren't any.  My pappy told me that if you can't take it then don't dish it out.



I don't know what planet you've been on in the last 2 years...but there are LOADS of documentation of the racist BS and rhetoric that has come out of the mouths and off the placards of the tea baggers at their various FreedomWorks organized rallies and town halls....one of the reasons why Beck & company made it a RULE that the various Beck idiots (his words, not mine) that showed up NOT bring their signs.

So much for freedom of speech.


----------



## taichiliberal (Oct 9, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> Anyone can find pictures of the "One Nation" rally and the Glenn Beck rally.  Compare the pictures of how each group left the area.  The "One Nation" people left trash all over the place.  The Glenn Beck rally provided containers and bags for the people to clean up their trash and the grounds were spotless afterwards.
> 
> That's a clear example of how each group treats their nation.



Newsflash for you, bunky.....there weren't a bunch of progressives, liberals, Dems and such running around the Beck BS gathering to shoot footage they were hoping to chop up and use in a slanderous attack or for propaganda use.  Just listening to the empty rhetorical speeches and faux evangelism of Beck and Palin was enough to show the public what a bunch of idiots (Beck's words, not mine) are.

If left over garbage and neocon myopia regarding an attendee list is all you have, then you haven't got much.


----------



## Revere (Oct 9, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > And the left demonizes the Tea Party with charges of racism when there aren't any.  My pappy told me that if you can't take it then don't dish it out.
> ...



Post some.

Not the photoshopped shit from "crashtheparty.com."


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 9, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...





> All you've done is just repeat yourself, Reb......and as with all intellectually bankrupt and dishonest Beck idiots, you feel that repeating your beliefs, opinions and accusations until doomsday will magically validate them.



Question for you 
Did the Beck rally have any group that carried any communist signs? What was the agenda of the one nation rally? To unite America? Think about this do Americans want to be unified with communist? If not why did sharpton allow any communist group at that rally? That is if the rallyt was not communist motivated.
I'll wait for your reply before I continue with this post.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 9, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > And the left demonizes the Tea Party with charges of racism when there aren't any.  My pappy told me that if you can't take it then don't dish it out.
> ...


Ok... since you claim there are "loads" of dcumentation, providing some of them here should be pretty easy, yes?
Have at it.


----------



## taichiliberal (Oct 9, 2010)

Revere said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



That's right, my mentally stunted Big Reb of NC....and when you look at the ENTIRE list of attendees, the communists were in the VERY SMALL minority.  But the point of the rally was to STOP outsourcing of American jobs....STOP bail outs of banks and Wall St.....STOP the push to privatize Social Security, education, etc.  To give tax breaks to the small business man as opposed to mega corporations.  You don't have to be a communist or a socialist to want that, now do you bunky?

It's like this, bunky......At the One Nation Rally, you knew who was there and why.  At Beck's BS, FreedomWorks, the Koch Brothers, and various GOP politicos weren't as open about their financial and logistical (transportation) support....And the tea Party folk were told NOT to bring their signs (which would have made Beck's claim of a "non-political" gather a lie).

Bottom line: the more you post, the more of a Beck idiot you appear to be (his words, not mine).


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 9, 2010)

Revere said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



Not sure if this was a Beck rule or one of the organizers. But it was a request not a demand

We request that you not bring the following:

 Signs political or otherwise
 Aerosols
 Laser pointers
 Mace and/or pepper spray
 Helium balloons
 Sticks or poles
 Pocket or hand tools, such as leatherman
 Packages, large bags, duffle bags, suitcases 
 Animals other than service/guide dogs
Restoring Honor - 8.28.10


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 9, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> Revere said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...



Dude you need to read who wrote the post before you reply.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 9, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > And the left demonizes the Tea Party with charges of racism when there aren't any.  My pappy told me that if you can't take it then don't dish it out.
> ...



At the one nation rally
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=veMXss5pyKA[/ame]


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 9, 2010)

I am laughing at both of these people.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OurRdrndZM&NR=1[/ame]
Pay close attention to the older gentalman and listen to what he says near the end.


----------



## taichiliberal (Oct 9, 2010)

thereisnospoon said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



Ask and ye shall receive.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdyGhE7zH6U]YouTube - Here Are the Most Outrageous Signs From Tea Bag Protests[/ame]

http://thinkingmeat.net/wp-content/uploads/teapartysign1sm.jpg

Is The Tea Party Racist ?


That's just for starters (sans the commentary by the Young Turks) There are some truly fascinating videos of the early Tea Party Rally's from last year, if I find them again, I'll post them.


----------



## taichiliberal (Oct 9, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I am laughing at both of these people.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OurRdrndZM&NR=1
> Pay close attention to the older gentalman and listen to what he says near the end.



I wonder how many people did this Beck idiot skip over to find this one?  Yeah, dozens of speeches from the podiums and Beck idiots ignore them for the few wackos and extremist they could find out of thousands of people.


Unfortunately for the Beck idiots, their folks were out and proud and many about their feelings:

http://www.usmessageboard.com/2827173-post802.html


----------



## taichiliberal (Oct 9, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > Revere said:
> ...



Oh right!  I'm sorry....you're both so similar in your mantras, BS and neocon propaganda that I find it hard to tell the difference sometimes.

Oh well, what I said to the man who's defiling the good name of Paul Revere goes for you too.  Enjoy.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 9, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I am laughing at both of these people.
> ...


punk, you have serious issues with Beck
he had NOTHING to do with that video


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 9, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > I am laughing at both of these people.
> ...



Those two were at the one nation rally not the Beck rally


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 9, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



 taichiliberal still waiting


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 9, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...



The God is judging America?
Does this sound familure?
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nH5ixmT83JE[/ame]

And the other sign it's true or do you not know anything of obama agenda?


----------



## taichiliberal (Oct 9, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




As the chronology of the posts shows, the Tea baggers were told NOT to bring their signs to Beck's BS....it wasn't a "suggestion".   One of Beck's idiots feigned igorance as to the Tea Party members having a penchant for displaying their hateful bigotry and racism at their rallys in the recent past.  I just provided proof.

And if you're not sure that Tea Party folk attended Beck's BS, then scan the thread here were I give a link showing Who sponsored and helped organize the collection on Beck's idiots.


----------



## Meister (Oct 9, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...



He's getting his ass handed to him in another thread.


----------



## taichiliberal (Oct 10, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



1.  Despite neocon parrots and pundits chopping up Rev. Wright's sermons, it was documented that the ENTIRE sermon in question was quoting scripture as to how nations that embrace imperialism will be damned, and how some American policies are emulating just that.

2.  Why is it that YOU continually ignore the points of my posts while regurgitating the tea bagger/birther/neocon talking points?  Seems once I knock down one of your BS, you just move on to the next.  Sad.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 10, 2010)

Meister said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



UH thats gott's hurt and may just leave a mark


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 10, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...



I addressed your points in this reply

OK 
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jc2FCJ7zWEQ[/ame]


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 10, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> Why is it that YOU continually ignore the points of my posts while regurgitating the tea bagger/birther/neocon talking points?



Because he's as dumb as a sack of spuds that's why. Like most neocon whackjob cry babies, he never answers these questions. Why? Either can't, or doesn't like what the answers tell him. IOW, he's a dick....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 10, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > i am laughing at both of these people.
> ...





bigrebnc1775 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



still waiting


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 10, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > Why is it that YOU continually ignore the points of my posts while regurgitating the tea bagger/birther/neocon talking points?
> ...


The return of the moron.


----------



## Dr Grump (Oct 10, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...



Says the guy who never offers a valid argument and is getting his arse handed to him once again...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 10, 2010)

Dr Grump said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Dr Grump said:
> ...



Sure it's easy for you to say it, but a lot harder for you to prove it. Only an outsider of this country would say an argument in not valid because they do not have any comprehension of what America is. They can only get their information second handed. that is unless they make monthly trips to America.

OH and by the way I want you to pick the reply where I am getting my ass kick. cut and paste that reply so we can discuss it. do not just say I am getting beat show the post.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 10, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...


Sodahead?..Please. These videos are as representative of the Tea Party people ALL being racist as much the videos of the New Black Panthers blocking polling places are representative of all black people.
Jesus Christ you lefties are desperate.
Look chee chee, your side is going to lose and your side is going to lose big.
The American people have had enough of the socialist nonsense.
If you want to live in a socialist society, Western Europe calls you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 10, 2010)

thereisnospoon said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



It says I have given out to much rep I must wait 24 hours.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> The return of the moron.



Excellent description of yourself.  You reveal yourself when you wrote, "Starkey you are a lying ******. You are a worthless piece of shit. Which after all that is what a ****** is a lazy good for nothing trashy piece of shit, no matter what their race maybe ******* are scum and that would be you starkey.  White black red Brown yellow. Skin color matters not with what a ****** is but their character does, and yours is that of a ******.  [and]   This coming from someone who shows his affection for things he likes to suck on written as a moniker.  Have you tucked many dicks today?

That would be how braney the banking queen would sound if she said it.

Racist, sexist, homophobic.  In other words, un-American.

bigreb does not understand that when he uses ethnic epithets as negative characteristics in describing another person, then bigreb is being racist.  Period.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > The return of the moron.
> ...


Well jokey if you think I am a moron how does it feel getting you ass kick by someone you claim is a moron?

Now how do I know I have kicked your ass in the past? When I kick your ass you robo post the same reply over and over never answer a simple question.

One more time jake the word ****** does not belong to any one race of people. Anyone can be a ******. their race has nothing to do with it. but their life style does, their actions show them to be a ******. As your action towards me have shown you to be a ******.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2010)

One more time you can't reinvent reality with your silly definitions.  bigreb does not understand that when he uses *ethnic epithets as negative characteristics *in describing another person, then bigreb is being racist. Period.

You have never won a discussion with me.  I taught you how to read charts, graphs, tables, etc.  You are typical illiterate son of the unwanted south that went when Old Dixie was driven down.

Not going back to that, ever.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> One more time you can't reinvent reality with your silly definitions.  bigreb does not understand that when he uses *ethnic epithets as negative characteristics *in describing another person, then bigreb is being racist. Period.
> 
> You have never won a discussion with me.  I taught you how to read charts, graphs, tables, etc.  You are typical illiterate son of the unwanted south that went when Old Dixie was driven down.
> 
> Not going back to that, ever.


you are a disgusting piece of SHIT


----------



## Jack Fate (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jack Fate, as usual, offers nothing of consequence.  OK.  He attacks personality then cries when he gets slapped down.  Poor baby.



I love being in your head.  There's plenty of room to play in.


----------



## Jack Fate (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> One more time you can't reinvent reality with your silly definitions.  bigreb does not understand that when he uses *ethnic epithets as negative characteristics *in describing another person, then bigreb is being racist. Period.
> 
> You have never won a discussion with me.  I taught you how to read charts, graphs, tables, etc.  You are typical illiterate son of the unwanted south that went when Old Dixie was driven down.
> 
> Not going back to that, ever.



I love your new hair do, Jake.  Did your mommy do that for you?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2010)

Love it, Jack Fate.   I see you took some classes in graphics during your sit down.  You still have never carried a point on the Discussion board.


----------



## hipeter924 (Oct 10, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > One more time you can't reinvent reality with your silly definitions.  bigreb does not understand that when he uses *ethnic epithets as negative characteristics *in describing another person, then bigreb is being racist. Period.
> ...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkmS6JrWSPU&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2010)

One more time you can't reinvent reality with your silly definitions. bigreb does not understand that when he uses ethnic epithets as negative characteristics in describing another person, then bigreb is being racist. Period.

You have never won a discussion with me. I taught you how to read charts, graphs, tables, etc. You are the typical illiterate son of the unwanted south that went when Old Dixie was driven down.

Not going back to that, ever, hipeter and bigreb and divecon.


----------



## Jack Fate (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> One more time you can't reinvent reality with your silly definitions. bigreb does not understand that when he uses ethnic epithets as negative characteristics in describing another person, then bigreb is being racist. Period.
> 
> You have never won a discussion with me. I taught you how to read charts, graphs, tables, etc. You are the typical illiterate son of the unwanted south that went when Old Dixie was driven down.
> 
> Not going back to that, ever, hipeter and bigreb and divecon.



Why is it that you to continually broadcast with every post that no one has ever won a debate with you?  

You have to be the most insecure person I've met on the internet, a medium where you can be anyone you want to be, and yet, you choose to be an insecure little dweeb.

Poor Jake, He has to keep reminding all of us how intelligent and insecure he is.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> One more time you can't reinvent reality with your silly definitions. bigreb does not understand that when he uses ethnic epithets as negative characteristics in describing another person, then bigreb is being racist. Period.
> 
> You have never won a discussion with me. I taught you how to read charts, graphs, tables, etc. You are the typical illiterate son of the unwanted south that went when Old Dixie was driven down.
> 
> Not going back to that, ever, hipeter and bigreb and divecon.


you are a delusional disgusting PoS


----------



## hipeter924 (Oct 10, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > One more time you can't reinvent reality with your silly definitions. bigreb does not understand that when he uses ethnic epithets as negative characteristics in describing another person, then bigreb is being racist. Period.
> ...


He belongs in the National Socialist Party:
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uk9WQaAIbOg[/ame]


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 10, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > One more time you can't reinvent reality with your silly definitions. bigreb does not understand that when he uses ethnic epithets as negative characteristics in describing another person, then bigreb is being racist. Period.
> ...



Gotta love people who think they always win debates. Usually it is those people, who Never win.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> Poor Jake, He has to keep reminding all of us how intelligent and insecure he is.



Point one, I have apologized for being wrong at least dozen times in the last year.

Point two, as noob, it is not surprising for you to not carry anything here.

Point three, you have learned somethings, though.  Your comments for one since your vacation.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2010)

hipeter924 said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Yep, you are delusional, guys.  You are entitled to your opinions but not your own facts.


----------



## Meister (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Poor Jake, He has to keep reminding all of us how intelligent and insecure he is.
> ...



Point one....you should apogize everytime you post, they deserve apologies

Point two....Jack Fate has more to offer on this board than you could ever dream about.

Point three...When will you start learning?  Your comments suck and sound like an insecure juvenile with no more than a fourth grade education.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2010)

Meister, you and Jack Fate's comments are worth the dirt I kick into the street.

No, we are never going to an America that you freaks want.  Too many in both parties will never permit that type of human depravity.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Meister, you and Jack Fate's comments are worth the dirt I kick into the street.
> 
> No, we are never going to an America that you freaks want.  Too many in both parties will never permit that type of human depravity.


except YOU are the freak, you lying delusional PoS


----------



## boedicca (Oct 10, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...




Jake's definition of winning is to disgust people to the point where they no longer wish to interact with him.


----------



## mal (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Meister, you and Jack Fate's comments are worth the dirt I kick into the street.



Hey Fuckhead!... Somebody's gotta clean that Street...






Stop Wasting Taxpayer's money you Douchepickle!



peace...


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 10, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...



I just posted a link that showed that people was asked not to bring signs it was a request not a demand. The rally was a mix of Politics and religion more religion than politics. Yes the tea party was there that&#8217;s why is was a big success. HANG ON LIBERALS BECAUSE THE TEA PARTY EXPRESS IS BUSTING THROUGH IF YOU'RE IN THE WAY YOU WILL BE RUN OVER. 
First stop 2010 next stop 2012


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2010)

The "request" was indeed a demand.  Have your own opinion, bigreb, but the facts contradict you.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> The "request" was indeed a demand.  Have your own opinion, bigreb, but the facts contradict you.



Seems jokey is over running with opinions, to bad they are all incorrect.


----------



## Jack Fate (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > Poor Jake, He has to keep reminding all of us how intelligent and insecure he is.
> ...



Poor, poor, pitiful Jake.  Clearly a sexually confused adolescent.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The "request" was indeed a demand.  Have your own opinion, bigreb, but the facts contradict you.
> ...



The facts support the assertion that Beck's people demanded that such signs be kept away, not a request.  Beck does not want to be associated with such people, anyway.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



Such a confused Jackie.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Gotta love people who think they always win debates. Usually it is those people, who Never win.



Gotta partially disagree here--and it is is RARE that I disagree with Charles_Main --but I will always declare myself the winner when I have made a credible argument without being personally insulting to another member, without using ad hominem, without being patronizing and/or condescending, and the other guy hasn't.  Whenever somebody starts out a post by informing me what I am or what I think or what I don't know or what I am saying that in no way relates to what I said, I know they've got nothing.  And I win.  

When I can make a case for a point of view and they can't or don't, I win.  Pure and simple.  Likewise, when somebody is able to make a better case than I can make--and that has happened more than once here on USMB too--they win.  I have to work up courage to go toe to toe with Goldcatt, for instance, because I usually can't best her.  She and I don't often agree, but man she is as good at it as they come, and she is really fun to debate.  I feel the same way about Jillian.  There's several others too that give me a really good workout, and I appreciate them all.

I have a hard time appreciating those who won't debate, but think they look smart just sniping at people.  But that's just me.

And for those with whom I can agree, the discussions are still good because usually one person will think of components that belong in it that the others didn't think of.

I do agree that it is ludicrous to think you've won a debate when you can't or haven't countered the argument the other person has with anything more than insulting comments and/or that you don't want to believe him.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 10, 2010)

Foxfyre said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Gotta love people who think they always win debates. Usually it is those people, who Never win.
> ...



It is perfectly reasonable to do when you actually won the Debate.

The problem comes with people like Jakey, who rarely win on facts, and simply call some names, and then essentially say "I am Smart you are dumb, I win"


----------



## Jack Fate (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Jake's momma learned him all he kno's.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks, foxfyre, for that.  

Those standards set the mark that we should all try to cross.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2010)

Jack Fate and Charles_Main and others get mad when they can't win on facts and analysis, so they turn to personal attacks.  I don't tolerate that behavior, so I rub their faces in what they do, and they can't stand it.

If they start playing nice right from this point, I can certainly do the same.  But if I am slapped on the face, I don't turn the cheek, I knock them on their asses.


----------



## Jack Fate (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Thanks, foxfyre, for that.
> 
> Those standards set the mark that we should all try to cross.



That's pretty funny.


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Thanks, foxfyre, for that.
> 
> Those standards set the mark that we should all try to cross.



Thank you Jake.  And you might start with apologizing to Charles Main and Jake Fate who you have accused of not backing up their comments with facts.  Both have.  You have not.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Thanks, foxfyre, for that.
> 
> Those standards set the mark that we should all try to cross.


yet you never do


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jack Fate and Charles_Main and others get mad when they can't win on facts and analysis, so they turn to personal attacks.  I don't tolerate that behavior, so I rub their faces in what they do, and they can't stand it.
> 
> If they start playing nice right from this point, I can certainly do the same.  But if I am slapped on the face, I don't turn the cheek, I knock them on their asses.


ROFLMAO

more delusions by jokey


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2010)

They have used facts that have not supported their assertions.  I disagree fully with your conclusion and have nothing to apologize for.  They are entitled to their opinions, but not their own facts.

So let's start over.  We can be polite and discuss this with informed opinions supported by facts.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> They have used facts that have not supported their assertions.  I disagree fully with your conclusion.  They are entitled to their opinions, but not their own facts.
> 
> So let's start over.


you keep saying that, but somehow YOU think you are intitled to your own view of a fact
the facts have been posted, you reject the facts
you are a delusional fucktard


----------



## Dogsbody (Oct 10, 2010)

DiveCon,

Did you obtain a formal education as a child ?


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jack Fate and Charles_Main and others get mad when they can't win on facts and analysis, so they turn to personal attacks.  I don't tolerate that behavior, so I rub their faces in what they do, and they can't stand it.
> 
> If they start playing nice right from this point, I can certainly do the same.  But if I am slapped on the face, I don't turn the cheek, I knock them on their asses.



I turn to personal Attacks? Where? When?

You are the one who is always condescending and calling names bud.

Stop projecting on me.


----------



## mal (Oct 10, 2010)

Dogsbody said:


> DiveCon,
> 
> Did you obtain a formal education as a child ?



Who do you Belong to?...

There are Leash Laws here @ The Twafflehouse.



peace...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2010)

You are projecting on me.  However, I imagine, Charles, by now we are all projecting one each other.  So I will tell you what: I am Mr.Nice Guy from this point out until someone does the dirty, then the deal is off for that guy.  I think we can all do this.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are projecting on me.  However, I imagine, Charles, by now we are all projecting one each other.  So I will tell you what: I am Mr.Nice Guy from this point out until someone does the dirty, then the deal is off for that guy.  I think we can all do this.



So you are not going to show me where I was resorting to personal attacks eh. You accused me of making personal attacks on you. When I have not called you any names at all, While you spew name calling in every other thread, and now you want to make some pact to "be nice"

I see.

well I do not need a pact, I will continue to not make personal attacks against people just like I always do. We will see how long your new found civility lasts.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You are projecting on me.  However, I imagine, Charles, by now we are all projecting one each other.  So I will tell you what: I am Mr.Nice Guy from this point out until someone does the dirty, then the deal is off for that guy.  I think we can all do this.
> ...



See that is being civil.  You are wrong, obviously, but I can live with that because this is a free society.  I have always lived by my rule on this thread that I am civil until someone gets rude,  I don't tolerate that.

We all understand from the beginning that bigreb will not be able to do this, so when he goes off, any support of his behavior by anyone here is evidence of accessory to bad behavior.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 10, 2010)

Dogsbody said:


> DiveCon,
> 
> Did you obtain a formal education as a child ?



Dude time to hit the books you have a big test tomrrow.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Naming me by name, and claiming I was resorting to personal attacks against you, is not being civil bud.

I am still waiting for you to show me where I was resorting to personal attacks.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



You can't admit it?  OK.  Let's move forward.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You can't prove it? I see.

you made the accusation bud, so show me where I did it.


----------



## Jack Fate (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are projecting on me.  However, I imagine, Charles, by now we are all projecting one each other.  So I will tell you what: I am Mr.Nice Guy from this point out until someone does the dirty, then the deal is off for that guy.  I think we can all do this.



I agree to that.  Let's see who resorts to name calling first.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 10, 2010)

Jack Fate said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You are projecting on me.  However, I imagine, Charles, by now we are all projecting one each other.  So I will tell you what: I am Mr.Nice Guy from this point out until someone does the dirty, then the deal is off for that guy.  I think we can all do this.
> ...


He's already lost he will have to change his signature


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 10, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Jack Fate said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You noticed that too eh. First he claims I was making personal Attacks against him, then refuses to show me where I did it. 

Then he tries to make a deal to be nice and not call names, all the while with personal insults and attacks in his signature.

To funny.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 10, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...


from dictionary.com

Slang: Extremely Disparaging and Offensive . a person of any race or origin regarded as contemptible, inferior, ignorant, etc. 
Technically you are correct. 
I still cringe when I hear that world.
It's just too volatile for non-blacks to use.
I don't want to get into a huge name calling thing wiht jakey....He's a liberal and that is all that matters. He claims to be a moderate something or other. But there's no such thing  as a moderate. These are liberals who are fearful of being called liberals.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 10, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > Jack Fate said:
> ...



I guess it was just a Drive By accusation, and he is going to refuse to prove it, and instead claim I just need to admit to something I never did.

Is this normal behavior from him?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2010)

OK, you guys won't be civil.  And that is fine, for it shows what you are.  You side with a proven racist like bigreb and won't call your own guys out.  So we can continue from here.  Oh, my reaction to your judgments is .


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> OK, you guys won't be civil.  And that is fine, for it shows what you are.  You side with a proven racist like bigreb and won't call your own guys out.  So we can continue from here.  Oh, my reaction to your judgments is .



OK you still refuse to back up your claim that I was resorting to Personal Attacks, what ever. 

as for supporting a known Racist. I am not supporting anyone. All I did was point out that you like to claim you win debates all the time, when many people do not see it that way.

Back up your claim about me, or admit you were wrong. It is not that hard my friend.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 10, 2010)

thereisnospoon said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



As you can see that is how I view jokey contemptible and  ignorant


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2010)

OK, bigreb, your guys support you on this:

&#8220;Starkey you are a lying ******. You are a worthless piece of shit. Which after all that is what a ****** is a lazy good for nothing trashy piece of shit, no matter what their race maybe ******* are scum and that would be you starkey.  White black red Brown yellow. Skin color matters not with what a ****** is but their character does, and yours is that of a ******.&#8221;  [and]   &#8220;This coming from someone who shows his affection for things he likes to suck on written as a moniker.  Have you tucked many dicks today?  That would be how braney the banking queen would sound if she said it.&#8221;

Racist, sexist, homophobic.  In other words, un-American.  If Charles and the others can't call bigreb out for the above, then they support it. Simple.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> OK, bigreb, your guys support you on this:
> 
> &#8220;Starkey you are a lying ******. You are a worthless piece of shit. Which after all that is what a ****** is a lazy good for nothing trashy piece of shit, no matter what their race maybe ******* are scum and that would be you starkey.  White black red Brown yellow. Skin color matters not with what a ****** is but their character does, and yours is that of a ******.&#8221;  [and]   &#8220;This coming from someone who shows his affection for things he likes to suck on written as a moniker.  Have you tucked many dicks today?  That would be how braney the banking queen would sound if she said it.&#8221;
> 
> Racist, sexist, homophobic.  In other words, un-American.  If Charles and the others can't call bigreb out for the above, then they support it. Simple.



Of course I can call him on it. Calling anyone, of any color, that name is wrong and deplorable. To be frank I was not even paying attention to what Big was posting on this thread. I was talking to you the whole time. 

Now, please show me where I was resorting to personal attacks against you.

I wait with baited breath.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> OK, you guys won't be civil.  And that is fine, for it shows what you are.  You side with a proven racist like bigreb and won't call your own guys out.  So we can continue from here.  Oh, my reaction to your judgments is .



Don't blame them for my actions and what I say to you. I am only accountible to me and no one else.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 10, 2010)

jokey, when you leave your delusional little pathetic world and come into reality, then maybe you will e seen differently

but not till then


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> OK, bigreb, your guys support you on this:
> 
> Starkey you are a lying ******. You are a worthless piece of shit. Which after all that is what a ****** is a lazy good for nothing trashy piece of shit, no matter what their race maybe ******* are scum and that would be you starkey.  White black red Brown yellow. Skin color matters not with what a ****** is but their character does, and yours is that of a ******.  [and]   This coming from someone who shows his affection for things he likes to suck on written as a moniker.  Have you tucked many dicks today?  That would be how braney the banking queen would sound if she said it.
> 
> Racist, sexist, homophobic.  In other words, un-American.  If Charles and the others can't call bigreb out for the above, then they support it. Simple.



Jokey two thing
I am not racist
I am not sexist

Whats wrong jokey can't handle me on your own? Got to get some support?


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 10, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > OK, bigreb, your guys support you on this:
> ...




I don't think you are a racist Big, but I do think it is wrong to call anyone a ******, ever. 

The word carries to much history.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Jack Fate and Charles_Main and others get mad when they can't win on facts and analysis, so they turn to personal attacks.  I don't tolerate that behavior, so I rub their faces in what they do, and they can't stand it.
> 
> If they start playing nice right from this point, I can certainly do the same.  But if I am slapped on the face, I don't turn the cheek, I knock them on their asses.



Still waiting for you to show me where I resorted to ANY personal attacks against you. Where did I call you names? 

Show me, Specifically.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 10, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


i agree, i dont like that word or any other racial epithet
they arent needed


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 10, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I agree if I meant it in a racist way. But I have been brought up to see the word for what it truely is. The word when I use it is for those truely trashy people who could do better if they tried.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 10, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



So call them trash, not the N word


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 10, 2010)

Anyone else notice how Jake is ignoring me and unwilling to show me where I was making personal attacks against him?

The guy calls people names in every other post, and has 2 insults in his signature, then has the nerve to accuse me of doing the same, but not the guts to prove it. 

Maybe I should resort to some personal attacks against him. Maybe that would get his attention and make him man up and prove his accusations.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 10, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Anyone else notice how Jake is ignoring me and unwilling to show me where I was making personal attacks against him?
> 
> The guy calls people names in every other post, and has 2 insults in his signature, when has the nerve to accuse me of doing the same, but not the guts to prove it.
> 
> Maybe I should resort to some personal attacks against him. Maybe that would get his attention and make him man up and prove his accusations.


naw, he will then claim he won again


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 10, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else notice how Jake is ignoring me and unwilling to show me where I was making personal attacks against him?
> ...



Well so far all he has done is claim I made Personal Attacks, and then Claim I am unwilling to admit to them, when I ask him to point them out to me.

Pretty weak if you ask me.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2010)

Charles, I don't have to prove a thing.  Show me where you did not act like an arrogant butt.  I won't take rudeness from anybody, and that seems to bother you guys.  Why?  You won't call out Jack's sexual innuendos or bigreb's vile racism, sexism, and homophobia.

So, no, Charles, I am not too concerned with your worries, because they are fake.

Move on, Charles.  I will treat you as you treat me.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Charles, I don't have to prove a thing.  Show me where you did not act like an arrogant butt.  I won't take rudeness from anybody, and that seems to bother you guys.  Why?  You won't call out Jack's sexual innuendos or bigreb's vile racism, sexism, and homophobia.
> 
> So, no, Charles, I am not too concerned with your worries, because they are fake.
> 
> Move on, Charles.  I will treat you as you treat me.



LOL figures, You wont prove it, because you can't. You just want me to move on because you can not prove your accusation. Nice. 

And you just resorted to some more name calling. If there ever was a case of the pot calling the kettle black this is it. I have not called you a single name in this thread or any other, yet you call me an arrogant Butt, Classic. 

Good job.

By the way scroll up, you will see I did Call Big out at least for using the N word.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> OK, bigreb, your guys support you on this:
> 
> Starkey you are a lying ******. You are a worthless piece of shit. Which after all that is what a ****** is a lazy good for nothing trashy piece of shit, no matter what their race maybe ******* are scum and that would be you starkey.  White black red Brown yellow. Skin color matters not with what a ****** is but their character does, and yours is that of a ******.  [and]   This coming from someone who shows his affection for things he likes to suck on written as a moniker.  Have you tucked many dicks today?  That would be how braney the banking queen would sound if she said it.
> 
> Racist, sexist, homophobic.  In other words, un-American.  If Charles and the others can't call bigreb out for the above, then they support it. Simple.


Yeah, ok.. Of course you read posts and see what you want to see.
I will repeat myslef for the reading challenged. 
I do  not like that word. I said I cringe every time i hear it. While that word has more than just one meaning, it is just too volatile for non-blacks to use...
Now if that means to you I support racial bigotry, I guess you can be right....Jeez.
Anyway, What difference does it make. 
There is prejudice, bigotry and hate across all racial, religious and cultural lines.
There is nothing that can be done about that other than to band together and go after those who seek to place us into groups with the idea of pitting us against each other.
That would be the democrat party.


----------



## chesswarsnow (Oct 10, 2010)

Sorry bout that,


1. Okay ladies lets get back to debating the topic at hand.
2. CWN cracks the whip over these hooligans,....shuck pack!!!!


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 10, 2010)

chesswarsnow said:


> Sorry bout that,
> 
> 
> 1. Okay ladies lets get back to debating the topic at hand.
> ...



What original Debate? 

Last time I checked this thread started with a Bunch of Libs Wildly inflating the number of people who showed to the rally, and downplaying the FAR LEFT views of some of its supporters.

Is that the topic you speak of?


----------



## chesswarsnow (Oct 10, 2010)

Sorry bout that,






Charles_Main said:


> chesswarsnow said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry bout that,
> ...




1. Yeah, that would be it.
2. Looking at the photo's I'd have to conclude there were no more than 30k people during the rally, maybe that will reflect how they show up at the polls this November too?
3. And I am being generious.


Regards,
SirJamesofTexas


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 10, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Anyone else notice how Jake is ignoring me and unwilling to show me where I was making personal attacks against him?
> 
> The guy calls people names in every other post, and has 2 insults in his signature, then has the nerve to accuse me of doing the same, but not the guts to prove it.
> 
> Maybe I should resort to some personal attacks against him. Maybe that would get his attention and make him man up and prove his accusations.



yeah he once responded to one of my posts with a four word sentence. "thereisnospoon is a moron.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2010)

thereisnospoon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > OK, bigreb, your guys support you on this:
> ...



Thanks, thereisnospoon.  Prejudice, bigotry, and race is endemic to both parties, I am afraid.  You have the southern klan variety of bigreb and the urban type of Sharpton.  The only way to get rid of it is to call anyone out anytime he or she does it.  Calling out a racist is not racism, and that has been the card some to the right have been trying to play: that is falling flat with America.  On the other hand, America does accept Jackson or Sharpton's nonsense either.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2010)

thereisnospoon said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone else notice how Jake is ignoring me and unwilling to show me where I was making personal attacks against him?
> ...



Yes, I responded to a nonsense reaction to a solid post of mine.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...


And then you call the kettle black in accusing others of personal attacks.
You are just as guilty, so why go there?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2010)

I have always said that I am polite until someone acts rudely.  I can do it either way.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Instead of responding with name calling. Maybe you should have responded by showing us all how his response was nonsense.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> I have always said that I am polite until someone acts rudely.  I can do it either way.



Yeah sure you are.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Jake you can't read can you?
you said Thanks, thereisnospoon
At the end of his post  thereisnospoon end it with 
"There is nothing that can be done about that other than to band together and go after those who seek to place us into groups with the idea of pitting us against each other.
That would be the democrat party"
I try to explain it to you one more time. According to skin color I say everybody is equal what seperates people is how they live their lives.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 10, 2010)

jakestarkey said:


> charles, i don't have to prove a thing.  Show me where you did not act like an arrogant butt.  I won't take rudeness from anybody, and that seems to bother you guys.  Why?  You won't call out jack's sexual innuendos or bigreb's vile racism, sexism, and homophobia.
> 
> So, no, charles, i am not too concerned with your worries, because they are fake.
> 
> Move on, charles.  I will treat you as you treat me.



oh, but you do not have a problem with lying.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2010)

Nope, bigreb, you don't get your own definition.  You can have your own opinion but not your own facts.

Here it is again.  "&#8220;Starkey you are a lying ******. You are a worthless piece of shit. Which after all that is what a ****** is a lazy good for nothing trashy piece of shit, no matter what their race maybe ******* are scum and that would be you starkey.  White black red Brown yellow. Skin color matters not with what a ****** is but their character does, and yours is that of a ******.&#8221;  [and]   &#8220;This coming from someone who shows his affection for things he likes to suck on written as a moniker.  Have you tucked many dicks today?  That would be how braney the banking queen would sound if she said it.&#8221;

Racist, sexist, homophobic.  In other words, un-American.  *A racial word used as a negative characteristic for an epithet is a racist word. * You don't make the rules.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nope, bigreb, you don't get your own definition.  You can have your own opinion but not your own facts.
> 
> Here it is again.  "&#8220;Starkey you are a lying ******. You are a worthless piece of shit. Which after all that is what a ****** is a lazy good for nothing trashy piece of shit, no matter what their race maybe ******* are scum and that would be you starkey.  White black red Brown yellow. Skin color matters not with what a ****** is but their character does, and yours is that of a ******.&#8221;  [and]   &#8220;This coming from someone who shows his affection for things he likes to suck on written as a moniker.  Have you tucked many dicks today?  That would be how braney the banking queen would sound if she said it.&#8221;
> 
> Racist, sexist, homophobic.  In other words, un-American.  *A racial word used as a negative characteristic for an epithet is a racist word. * You don't make the rules.





> Nope, bigreb, you don't get your own definition.  You can have your own opinion but not your own facts.


I haven't used my definition sorry The word nigge is not owned by any color or race or a certain group of people. anyone can be it.
But nevertheless you are still a lying cock sucker.
So using you definition of Rev. Wright a racist? Al sharpton and Jesse jackson?
OH hell braney Franks is even a bigger cock sucker than you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2010)

Nope, bigreb, *you don't make the definition*. You can have your own opinion but not your own facts.  We put an end to your type of nonsense here in the 1970s.  We are not going back to that racist era in the south.  Your type's influence is over.

Here it is again. "&#8220;Starkey you are a lying ******. You are a worthless piece of shit. Which after all that is what a ****** is a lazy good for nothing trashy piece of shit, no matter what their race maybe ******* are scum and that would be you starkey. White black red Brown yellow. Skin color matters not with what a ****** is but their character does, and yours is that of a ******.&#8221; [and] &#8220;This coming from someone who shows his affection for things he likes to suck on written as a moniker. Have you tucked many dicks today? That would be how braney the banking queen would sound if she said it.&#8221;

Racist, sexist, homophobic. In other words, un-American. A racial word used as a negative characteristic for an epithet is a racist word. *You don't make the rules.*


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nope, bigreb, you don't make the definition. You can have your own opinion but not your own facts.  We put an end to your type of nonsense here in the 1970s.  We are not going back to that racist era in the south.  Your type's influence is over.
> 
> Here it is again. "&#8220;Starkey you are a lying ******. You are a worthless piece of shit. Which after all that is what a ****** is a lazy good for nothing trashy piece of shit, no matter what their race maybe ******* are scum and that would be you starkey. White black red Brown yellow. Skin color matters not with what a ****** is but their character does, and yours is that of a ******.&#8221; [and] &#8220;This coming from someone who shows his affection for things he likes to suck on written as a moniker. Have you tucked many dicks today? That would be how braney the banking queen would sound if she said it.&#8221;
> 
> Racist, sexist, homophobic. In other words, un-American. A racial word used as a negative characteristic for an epithet is a racist word. You don't make the rules.



The definition was given or didn't you read it? I didn't give it
OH hell lets just forget about everything that was posted can't answer my question can you ? The reason you can't is because it will show the true colors of the DNC.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2010)

Nope, bigreb, *you don't make the definition*. You can have your own opinion but not your own facts. We put an end to your type of nonsense here in the 1970s. We are not going back to that racist era in the south. Your type's influence is over.

I am the GOP chair here and have been for some years.  I believe in small business, I  believe in government accountability, I believe in taking care of my neighbor, I believe in soft not hard diplomacy overseas, I believe parents have to get serious about their children's education, I believe that racism and sexism and homophobia are manifestations of true emotional illnesses that warp the character and soul, and I believe that unregulated Big Business is the enemy of the middle class, which is the strength of this country.

If you are a Republican, I want you to change your thinking.  I want you stop your homophobia.  I want you to stop your sexism.  I want you to stop your racist hatred for many I have known apparently as the type of people I want living next door, and you just don't fit that bill yourself.

You are, until you change your ways, a step below.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 10, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> I am the GOP chair here and have been for some years.  I believe in small business, I  believe in government accountability.



I can no longer stomach calling myself a Republican. Bush and the Congressional Republicans saw to that.

The only Problem is I like the current far left Democrat Party even less.

What is one to do you know.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 10, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I am the GOP chair here and have been for some years.  I believe in small business, I  believe in government accountability.
> ...


i havent been happy with the GOP for years, but there is no way in hell i could support the dems as they are WAY worse


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I am the GOP chair here and have been for some years.  I believe in small business, I  believe in government accountability.
> ...



Some are saying to vote against the incumbents of any party.  There is some sense in that.  However, if I do, I will have to resign.  I have no problem with that if I do.

Bush's administrations have failed, and Obama's has not done as I had hoped in many ways.

Time will tell.


----------



## taichiliberal (Oct 10, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



Beck stated throughout the year of PR for his little shindig that the rally wasn't about politics.

Gee, I guess he LIED to his idiots AGAIN.

And the "suggestion" not to bring signs was "reinforced" by officials at the various entrances, as documented by local and national news.

Once again, Reb...the chronology of the posts and the actual chain of events that unfurled prove what a bogus piece of clap trap Beck's rally was.....and what full blown Beck idiot you are (Beck's words, not mine).


----------



## Foxfyre (Oct 10, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I am the GOP chair here and have been for some years.  I believe in small business, I  believe in government accountability.
> ...



One gets behind those who are pledged to do it differently.  Those who pledge to not spend money we don't have for things that we don't absolutely have to spend them on . . . those who pledge to begin to carefully and methodically reverse the ever expanding size and reach of the Federal government. . . those who pledge to be business friendly so Americans can get back to making things and providing services that will end the recession. . . those who pledge to secure the peoples' rights and as much as possible leave them alone to govern themselves. . . . .

As long as you vote for folks like that, it really doesn't matter what they call themselves.

But it's mostly--there may be exceptions but it is mostly--a certainty that if you vote for Democrats, you're going to vote for more of what we've had for the last four years.  And I'm not sure the country can take a whole more of that.


----------



## Sky Dancer (Oct 10, 2010)

I think it's great that the President is rallying the troops-particularly young people.

I wish the President would make less political decisions and more what is right for our country.  He seems weak kneed at times.  He didn't go far enough with the stimulus bill.  Too much compromise for my liking.

I heard George Soros talking about the economy and suggesting we need more public works projects like FDR inspired.  He has a point.  The infrastructure of he US is not being maintained let alone rebuilt.


----------



## taichiliberal (Oct 10, 2010)

Meister said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



The only ass braying here is YOU, my intellectually challenged Meister.  To date, you cannot engage me at any length in a fact based debate.


----------



## taichiliberal (Oct 10, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




As the chronology of the posts shows, you didn't address my original points, and like all intellectually bankrupt neocon parrots, when you're proven wrong, you just keep squawking the SOS.  I already disproved your BS about Wright on one hand, so now you'll just parrot the ENTIRE discredited neocon mantra about him while NEVER acknowledging you were wrong on the first instance.  

Bottom line: the idiotic lie that the One Nation rally was "Obama backed" was proven wrong...and all you Beck idiots have is to BS about garbage and whine the fact that communist and socialist attended.


----------



## taichiliberal (Oct 10, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...




You're not waiting, you're just playing dumber than you are (if that is possible).  The link to the actual One Nation website was supplied LONG ago on this thread...and YOU commented on it regarding the listing of attending groups.  So stop braying like an ass, Reb, you're not that bright when you lie and your own words contradict you.

As I said before, the One Nation rally was about JOBS in America...preventing outsourcing, stopping the privatization of our schools and social security, stopping the gouging by banks and insurance companies.  THAT is the one thing capitalist, socialist, communist can agree upon.  But since Beck's idiots were PREVENTED from bringing signs that identified their political/social leanings, we don't know what they were about outside of the FACT that the Koch Brothers, Dick Armey's FreedomWorks and various GOP politicos were financing and organizing the crowd for Beck's faux evangelism and Palin's aimless blatherings.


----------



## taichiliberal (Oct 10, 2010)

thereisnospoon said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



The major flaw in your comparison:  The few idiots that identified themselves as the New Black Panther Party were arrested and tried.....ONE was found guilty of intimidation....NEITHER were affiliated with the NAACP, the DEM party or any other group.

One incident, quickly resolved.

The videos I linked were of Different Tea Party rallies at different time periods.....were members were showing their true colors....and that was just a few samples.   It took the NAACP to make a public request for the Tea Party folk to expel/deter the haters and bigots from their groups, which resulted in the Beck idiots making sure that no such signs were at their rally.

Once again, reality trumps your lies and distortions, my intellectually bankrupt teaspoon.  November will take care of itself...and so far the candidates the Tea Party are crowing about are so preposterous it's almost laughable.  Good luck with that.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 10, 2010)

Sky Dancer said:


> I think it's great that the President is rallying the troops-particularly young people.
> 
> I wish the President would make less political decisions and more what is right for our country.  He seems weak kneed at times.  He didn't go far enough with the stimulus bill.  Too much compromise for my liking.
> 
> I heard George Soros talking about the economy and suggesting we need more public works projects like FDR inspired.  He has a point.  The infrastructure of he US is not being maintained let alone rebuilt.



george soros is a champion of socialism. Fortunately , he has no say.

THere is plenty of money to maintain infrstructure. Unfortunately politicians take it and spend it on garbage.
The stimulus bill was nothing of the kind. It was a slush fund to thank all who supported his campaign. Notice how stim money went to big union states?
Notice how many jobs 3/4's of a trillion dollars DIDN'T create?
Among some of the items on which stim money was used... $800k to feed cocaine Japanese Quails to see if they got horny...
Please.....Who needs anarchy when we have government like that?
If you want to see improvement in the economy, get government out of the way.


----------



## taichiliberal (Oct 10, 2010)

thereisnospoon said:


> Sky Dancer said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's great that the President is rallying the troops-particularly young people.
> ...



Spare us all this tired retread of teabagger lies and distortions.

YOU and your like minded cohorts didn't say jack when the Shrub was bailing out Wall St. and the banks with your money....and you bend over with a smile on your face as the GOP votes to give tax breaks to corporations that outsource jobs during our economic dire straits.

Please provide PROOF that stim money went ONLY to "big union states".

Please provide PROOF that there has been NO job creations UNDER THE SAME DETERMINING CRITERIA APPLIED TO THE 8 YEARS UNDER THE SHRUB.

Please provide PROOF regarding Quails in Japan.

And PLEASE acknowledge the FACTS regarding the ONE Nation Rally that was more honest and productive than what Beck's idiots were subjected to....or continue to bluff and bluster.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 10, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...



That's not true. The DOJ refused to prosecute the NBP thugs. ANd that is that.
www.csmonitor.com/.../New-Black-Panther-Party-voter-intimidation-case-Bombshell-for-Obama -
New Black Panther Party voter intimidation case: &#39;Bombshell&#39; for Obama? - Yahoo! News
http://michellemalkin.com/2010/09/2...er-intimidation-hearing-live-at-10am-friday/\
there are 8 other stories and that's just page one of a google search.
and your reality says soemthing entirely different.
The facts puddin' are not on your side here.
The DOJ deliberately shirked it's duty to investigate voter intimidation by black people against white people because the obama admin did not have the politcal backbone to uphold the law equally.
Once again, you shouted and no one is listening. 
Don't you have laundry to do or cookies to bake?
Oh, no decent human being with a conscience would defend voter intimidation. And if these black panther people were conservatives , you'd be doing a daffy duck impression.
IN November you begin your political slumber. Your winter of discontent. 
Conservatism is the the backbone of this nation and will always win out over liberalism.
You see, while most folks are somewhat "open minded" socially and really do care about their neighbors and their communites, they are fiscally conservative and when it comes to family, very much conservative. SO you may have a few cups of coffee in the show, your side will never sign the big deal because you will eventually get sent to the minors.
Your side should have tempered the federal government's move to the left. But it realized they only had 18 months. So instead of taking things at an even keel, your side went all in.. And guess what? the country has told you we don't want your far left agenda...you're out


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 10, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...


what rally? you mean( comparitively) that casual meeting of a bunch of communists and marxists? Get out of town. That one nation thing was a joke. And judging by the mess those 60,000 people left, it was a real joke. People were paid to come to that meeeting. They were offered free transportation, food and lodging.
The one nation rally? What is that, some kind of joke.
Your hatred for all things not liberal is extraordinary. A piece of news for you.. Your kind of angry rhetoric only strengthens our resolve and it puts off people even on your side.
Learn to behave yourself and keep a civil tongue and people might be willing to listen to what you have to say. Until then, you will be looked upon as a hysterical hateful banshee with a chip on your shoulder as big as Iowa and a brain of a housecat.

this conversation is terminated forthwith....now you like all other angry libs MUST have the last word. Go ahead. You cannot resist. It is in the nature of all frustrated and angry libs to leave the room and slam the door....Here's your sign... we're done..


----------



## liebuster (Oct 11, 2010)

I keep getting the feeling that all of the progressives on this site are actually rightwingers incognito with the sole purpose of making the left look bad......Its the only conclusion you can come up with after reading their posts....


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 11, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...



No where in your reply did you address my question to you

question for you 
did the beck rally have any group that carried any communist signs? What was the agenda of the one nation rally? To unite america? Think about this do americans want to be unified with communist? If not why did sharpton allow any communist group at that rally? That is if the rally was not communist motivated.
I'll wait for your reply before i continue with this post.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 11, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...





> The major flaw in your comparison:  The few idiots that identified themselves as the New Black Panther Party were arrested and tried.....ONE was found guilty of intimidation....NEITHER were affiliated with the NAACP, the DEM party or any other group.



You really need to lay off the horse shit. I hear it's really fatting. This I have got to see show your source where any one member of the Black Panthers were convicted of voter intimidation. As far as the contection the panthers and the DNC thugs are trained to not have any trails that lead to the big boss. But all obama has to do is repeat one of his demands that hit hard we hit twice as hard and the next thing you see is a group of black panthers or unions members togethers doing what they do best intimidating people 




> Once again, reality trumps your lies and distortions, my intellectually bankrupt teaspoon.  November will take care of itself...and so far the candidates the Tea Party are crowing about are so preposterous it's almost laughable.  Good luck with that.



You really need to leave the world of jokey starkey. Your common sense is lacking in truth.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 11, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...



FAILED organizing for America was obama's campigan vehicle
One Nation March 10/02/10 Come Join Us!
By Rick in PA - Sep 30, 2010 4:09:34 PM ET  
Organizing for America | Richard Lewis's Blog: One Nation March 10/02/10 Come Join Us!

Organizing for America | We The People - Organizing for America: Photos: One Nation Working Together Rally - "We are one nation, coming together."


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 11, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Nope, bigreb, *you don't make the definition*. You can have your own opinion but not your own facts. We put an end to your type of nonsense here in the 1970s. We are not going back to that racist era in the south. Your type's influence is over.
> 
> I am the GOP chair here and have been for some years.  I believe in small business, I  believe in government accountability, I believe in taking care of my neighbor, I believe in soft not hard diplomacy overseas, I believe parents have to get serious about their children's education, I believe that racism and sexism and homophobia are manifestations of true emotional illnesses that warp the character and soul, and I believe that unregulated Big Business is the enemy of the middle class, which is the strength of this country.
> 
> ...



As I have said when jake gets his ass handed to him and loses he robo post with repeated replies.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 11, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...





> Once again, Reb...the chronology of the posts and the actual chain of events that unfurled prove what a bogus piece of clap trap Beck's rally was.....and what full blown Beck idiot you are (Beck's words, not mine)


 Its a sad thing to see professional organizers who failed at getting their people motivated to go to the one nation rally. They had since April 2010 to get organized. Beck didn't start until june.

You are a communist piece of shit.
Theme for Restoring honor rally
"Returning the Government to it's Consititutional boundries"
Theme for one nation
"give me give me give me"

Now why would you call Becks rally  "a bogus piece of clap trap" that is unless you are a communist piece of shit.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 11, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> question for you
> did the beck rally have any group that carried any communist signs? What was the agenda of the one nation rally? To unite america? Think about this do americans want to be unified with communist? If not why did sharpton allow any communist group at that rally? That is if the rally was not communist motivated.



That's more than one question.

1.  No.
2.  To bring together the progressive, liberal, centrist, and responsible conservatives into coalition.
3.  Yes.
4.  Americans have been communists before 1900, always a very small minority.
5.  Sharpton was not the "decider."
6.  No.

Questions with answers for you.

1.  Yes, there were nationalist right wing elements at the Beck rally that do not believe in equality.
2.  Yes, the Beck rally had signs that portrayed far right activist agendas.
3.  Yes, the rally was organized to promote an agenda that favored older, whiter, richer conservatives.
4.  No, most Americans do not want to be associated with such an agenda.
5.  Yes, Beck organizers demanded that offensive signs not be brought to the rally.
6.  Yes, the rally was motivated by a older, whiter, richer conservative agenda.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 11, 2010)

Darn white people wanting jobs and a more responsible government.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 11, 2010)

Darn anybody who wants to trump everybody else so they can achieve.


----------



## hipeter924 (Oct 11, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Darn anybody who wants to trump everybody else so they can achieve.


Like Obama trumped to become President? Or how every Democrat trumped to get elected? In your warped mind when Democrats do it's 'okay', but if anyone else does it they are 'the great Satan'.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 11, 2010)

hipeter, you are talking loony again.  Politics are politics.  There is no grand conspiracy by anyone other than the Klan and they can't get more than six people under the sheet at a time.  Calm down.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 11, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > question for you
> ...



That's more than one question.



> 1.  No.


OK


> 2.  To bring together the progressive, liberal, centrist, and responsible conservatives into coalition.


Wrong if a person went to that rally they were supporting communist agenda


> 3.  Yes.


Wrong what that rally did was give America a look at the enemy. No American wants to have anything to do with communist.


> 4.  Americans have been communists before 1900, always a very small minority.


Maybe so but they were never this bold, time to put them in their place.


> 5.  Sharpton was not the "decider."


So who allowed those communist at that rally.


> 6.  No.


Starkey you are a very mixed up person.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 11, 2010)

A simple answer to bigreb: bullshit.  He is a fascist if those people at One Nation were communists.  Silly ass statement by bigreb.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 11, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> A simple answer to bigreb: bullshit.  He is a fascist if those people at One Nation were communists.  Silly ass statement by bigreb.



There were at least 20 openly  known communist groups and many more that were hidden. I don't care if you are mary mother of God you hang around dogs you will get fleas. 1 communist group atr that rally was to many.


----------



## Dogsbody (Oct 11, 2010)

Al sharpton is just another pathetic nigra who wishes he were white.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 11, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > A simple answer to bigreb: bullshit.  He is a fascist if those people at One Nation were communists.  Silly ass statement by bigreb.
> ...



As a klansman, you know that's true, I guess, and I am sure the fleas are biting you hard.

A review of your list of attendee organizations would include reactionary, separatist, secessionist, and general far right wacko organizations, much less those of the libertarians, who, in my opinion, are the most dangerous organizations in America.  

However, are the great number of those who attended members of such wack groups?  I doubt it, but you will smear your fellow Americans while not accepting the same in return.

The sad thing is that One Nation is generally far more mainstream than Beck's rally.  

What a sorry state this country has come to.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 11, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...





> As a klansman, you know that's true, I guess, and I am sure the fleas are biting you hard.



Shit for brans do you have any proof?



> The sad thing is that One Nation is generally far more mainstream than Beck's rally.
> 
> What a sorry state this country has come to.


Nothing and I mean nothing dealing with Communism in America is mainstream middle of the road.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 11, 2010)

Your group certainly is not mainstream, while the Dems and Liberals and the progressives and the responsible conservatives at One Nation completely trump your statement.  Clean the mote from your own eye, hypocrite.

Your entire verbage is that of an ill-educated klansman.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 11, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> The sad thing is that One Nation is generally far more mainstream than Beck's rally.
> 
> .



LOL not even close man.

One Nation was a meeting of Socialist, and Union Members.

Neither of which are Main stream in America.

less than 20% of people are in a Union, and even less are admitted Socialist. 

On the other hand Becks rally was a meeting of Christians (80% of Americans) and Conservatives (42% of Americans)


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 11, 2010)

Not hardly, my friend.  Conservatives in great numbers attended the One Nation and almost all were Christian.  The diversity of the meeting was outstanding and far more representative and impressive of the the Mainstream than Beck's buddies.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Not hardly, my friend.  Conservatives in great numbers attended the One Nation and almost all were Christian.  The diversity of the meeting was outstanding and far more representative and impressive of the the Mainstream than Beck's buddies.


list the so called "conservative" groups that were there


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 11, 2010)

Charles, my friend, you are dead wrong.  Beck's folks are older, whiter, and richer.  Nation is younger, darker, and looking forward: they are workers, family men and women, gays and lesbians, union members, small businessmen, liberals and conservatives and centrists.  One Nation is far more America than Beck's rally ever could be.  Beck looks back to a world that did not exist while Nation looks forward to the world it can create.  This is the final hurrah for the losers of the 1960s, then death, then forgotten except in history books, while One Nation moves forward through the century.


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 11, 2010)

Since when did the Baby Boomers get younger, darker and less conservative?


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 11, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Not hardly, my friend.  Conservatives in great numbers attended the One Nation and almost all were Christian.  The diversity of the meeting was outstanding and far more representative and impressive of the the Mainstream than Beck's buddies.



lol do you have some proof that "conservatives in great numbers" attended one nation?


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 11, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Not hardly, my friend.  Conservatives in great numbers attended the One Nation and almost all were Christian.  The diversity of the meeting was outstanding and far more representative and impressive of the the Mainstream than Beck's buddies.



I see you have a new drinking buddy.  Apparently he is causing you to lose focus.  By definition, Mainstream would be, well the same, as opposed to diverse.  How did you achieve religious diversity in a nearly all Christian gathering?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 11, 2010)

Do you have proof they weren't there?  We will have to agree to disagree.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 11, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Do you have proof they weren't there?  We will have to agree to disagree.



Did you see the list of the sponsors and supporters of the rally?

how do you get from that list that great numbers of Conservatives would be there?

You made the claim sir, don't ask me to disprove it. It is on you to prove.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 11, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Not hardly, my friend.  Conservatives in great numbers attended the One Nation and almost all were Christian.  The diversity of the meeting was outstanding and far more representative and impressive of the the Mainstream than Beck's buddies.
> ...



Oh, come on, saveliberty.  The strength of America is its diversity: not the way of the 50s and early 60s, certainly rejected by the majority of the country.  That is why the nearly final outcry of the old right is so painful to hear.


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 11, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Thank  you for calling them the old right.

Because I am considered Right of center, but I do not agree with the OLD RIGHT


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 11, 2010)

The strength of America is in its unity despite our diversity.  If diversity was our strength, then we would have eight different high schools to support the gay kids and Jewish kids; the white kids and the atheletic ones; gifted and special; liberal or conservative.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 11, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Do you have proof they weren't there?  We will have to agree to disagree.


no, you need to prove the positive, not US the negative, fucking idiot


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 11, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Sky Dancer said:
> ...



you are clueless either by limited mental capacity or by choice.
Either way, you retort does not dignify a response.
Oh, to make you look even more foolish and uninformed,..it is not Quails in Japan... It is experiments on Japanese Quails paid for with stimulus money. The birds were given high doses of cocaine and watched for heightened sexual awareness and lobido...
"same determining criteria"....What the fuck are you talkijng about.
Jobs are created or they are not...
And under Obama the country continues to shed jobs. The reason is simple. Business is not going to expand as long as there is a threat to income of workers which allows them to have less money to spend which in turn means less in the way fo business ..Also , the htreat of hiogher taxes on those with the means to opne new businesses or expand existing ones. If owners and investors believe the government is going to take more cash form them, they will not spend what they have.
Stop it. With these idiotic inquiries, you make yourself look like you live under a rock.
The inofrmation on how stim money has been spent on nonsense is all over the place. I am not going to do your work for you. This stuff is common knowledge. If you are so curious about current events, look them up yourself.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 11, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


No it is not.. The strength comes from diverse people working either together or individually to improve their lives and enrich the nation with creativity and achievement. These things breed succcess and a robut economy.
Racial and culrural diversity in and of itself is simply one ingredient.

The context of the word Diversity as used by the left is one of exclusion. Exclsuion of people of Western European descent.
For example...the large city neaby has not one but two school board members who have admitted they think  racial and culutural diversity is more important than education.
Now, when they talk about diverse what does that translate to.. Well here is what it says. 
School "A" is 65% white and 30% black... It needs more "diversity"...School "B has 50% black students. and 40% white..It's fine the way it is..
The message here is that a minority majority(non-white) school is diverse.
While a majority white school is a problem...
What bugs the crap out of me with this new buzzword "diversity" is the people supporting this are mostly suburban whites. The very same people who those on the left accuse of being wealthy private country club republican voting snobs and also were Obama's largest voting bloc.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Charles, my friend, you are dead wrong.  Beck's folks are older, whiter, and richer.  Nation is younger, darker, and looking forward: they are workers, family men and women, gays and lesbians, union members, small businessmen, liberals and conservatives and centrists.  One Nation is far more America than Beck's rally ever could be.  Beck looks back to a world that did not exist while Nation looks forward to the world it can create.  This is the final hurrah for the losers of the 1960s, then death, then forgotten except in history books, while One Nation moves forward through the century.



Jake you need to stop lying Becks rally had poor young people there Becks rally had democrats, Republicans and libertrians. The only thing it didn't have was liberals. And further more no I repeat NO Conservative was at the one nation rally of communist.


----------



## eots (Oct 12, 2010)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xtNr5-up0U[/ame]


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2010)

saveliberty said:


> The strength of America is in its unity despite our diversity.  If diversity was our strength, then we would have eight different high schools to support the gay kids and Jewish kids; the white kids and the atheletic ones; gifted and special; liberal or conservative.



False conclusion based on a false premise.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Darn anybody who wants to trump everybody else so they can achieve.



*Jokey has me on ignore so he won't see this.  Nobody quote me!! 

Darn Jokey - he does exactly what he criticizes everyone else for. His 'wants' and his 'opinions' and his 'facts' trump everyone else's. I'm glad I'm not a member of 'his Republican party'.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Charles, my friend, you are dead wrong.  Beck's folks are older, whiter, and richer.  Nation is younger, darker, and looking forward: they are workers, family men and women, gays and lesbians, union members, small businessmen, liberals and conservatives and centrists.  One Nation is far more America than Beck's rally ever could be.  Beck looks back to a world that did not exist while Nation looks forward to the world it can create.  This is the final hurrah for the losers of the 1960s, then death, then forgotten except in history books, while One Nation moves forward through the century.
> ...



Stop lying, Klansman.  Very few poor, very few were Democrats, very few were of color.  Many _responsible _conservatives were at One Nation.

Tuff luck for you.


----------



## Meister (Oct 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Link?  Or, are you talking about the liberals that aren't wingnuts, such as yourself?


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


when are you going to actually PROVE this claim?


----------



## Full-Auto (Oct 12, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > bigrebnc1775 said:
> ...



He cant!!!!  Just sayin.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 12, 2010)

Full-Auto said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



What kind of fucking moron thinks conservatives would rub shoulders with communits and socialist?

Sign carrying and proud to be communist and socialist that scream for the fall of the "Free" market.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2010)

See, guys, not one of you can show that conservatives were not there.  They were, in good numbers, with the rest of mainstream America, which, very simply put for very simple minds, you are not a part.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> See, guys, not one of you can show that conservatives were not there.  They were, in good numbers, with the rest of mainstream America, which, very simply put for very simple minds, you are not a part.


moron, it's not up to us to prove the negative


----------



## Meister (Oct 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> See, guys, not one of you can show that conservatives were not there.  They were, in good numbers, with the rest of mainstream America, which, very simply put for very simple minds, you are not a part.



Fact is ankle biter, that *YOUR THE ONE WHO CLAIMED *that the conservatives were there.  But *YOU CANNOT BACK IT UP*, see how this works?  Now go crawl back to your sand box, sonny.  It's obvious you can't run with the big dogs yet.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2010)

For you far right conservatives who find the party too liberal, please consider this.

Glenn Beck, the Tea Party, and the Republicans : The New Yorker


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2010)

Meister said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > See, guys, not one of you can show that conservatives were not there.  They were, in good numbers, with the rest of mainstream America, which, very simply put for very simple minds, you are not a part.
> ...



I don't have to.  You are not mainstream, by the by.  I get negged by a loser who wants me to do what he wont.  Nope.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Oct 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> See, guys, not one of you can show that conservatives were not there.  They were, in good numbers, with the rest of mainstream America, which, very simply put for very simple minds, you are not a part.



There was hours upon hours of video.

I saw many many signs, buttons, chears, songs, chants etc.

Not once did anyone say they were a conservative, hell no one claimed to be a republican.

Therefore, since no evidence is around to prove conservatives were there, there weren't any there.

And since Beck had 3x the numbers.

The libs, progs, commies and socialist, combined make up a far smaller portion of the USA.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > See, guys, not one of you can show that conservatives were not there.  They were, in good numbers, with the rest of mainstream America, which, very simply put for very simple minds, you are not a part.
> ...



Dive, you know that I told you guys exactly that for a year, and you would not comply.  So how does it feel?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2010)

Two Thumbs, you have every right to be consoled by your interpretation.


----------



## Meister (Oct 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Jackie and another one of his *EPIC FAILS*, He can't prove it, so this is his yarn.....

PS....I didn't neg you


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2010)

Meister, you have fail because you can't play by the rules you tried to push on me last year.

I have loved showing your hollowness in this thread.


----------



## Meister (Oct 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Meister, you have fail because you can't play by the rules you tried to push on me last year.
> 
> I have loved showing your hollowness in this thread.



You love to show something, but it's not what you think.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2010)

Meister, you have absolutely nothing here, and have had absolutely nothing for more than a year that you don't like Obama.  The great majority of America does not care, that's the point, what the small wing nut fringe like you thinks.  Get used to the reality, sister.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2010)

By the by, where did Klansman go?


----------



## Meister (Oct 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> Meister, you have absolutely nothing here, and have had absolutely nothing for more than a year that you don't like Obama.  The great majority of America does not care, that's the point, what the small wing nut fringe like you thinks.  Get used to the reality, sister.



I have an idea that your going to find out what the "great majority of Americans" think of Obama and his policies, ankle biter.  It's not that I don't like Obama....I don't even know him, but I don't like his policies, and the "great majority of Americans" don't like his policies either.  It's time for you to get a grasp on reality, ankle biter.  Some how, you being a far left wing loon, will not understand and your lies will keep churning out.  Makes for a good message board.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 12, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> By the by, where did Klansman go?



He died on June 28, 2010


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 12, 2010)

Jakes trolling again


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2010)

Ah, the sister and the Klansman are on the roll, I see.  Wing nuts, simple fringe crunchers is all they are.  Time will tell.


----------



## taichiliberal (Oct 12, 2010)

thereisnospoon said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...




And there you have it, folks.  I ask this braying Beck idiot to provide documented proof, and all I get is more of his opinion, supposition and conjecture. That's not proof, it's just more babbling from Thereisnospoon. 

Thereisnospoon is so intellectually bankrupt that he doesn't even understand that when one asks him to apply the "same determining criteria" to Obama's 2 years that was used to gauge the economy under the Shrub.

Someone needs to clue in Thereisnospoon and other Beck idiots/teabaggers/neocon parrots that when people ask for PROOF of their statements/assertions, that means to provide FACTS from valid, documented sources....opinion/supposition/conjecture is NOT a substitute or equivalent.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 12, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...



Hey asswipe since you are defending the king of liars maybe you should back the fuck up and think of why you are defending obama? He's a lying cock sucker, along with the speaker of the house and the senat majority leader. your bitches have lied from day fucking one.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 12, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > taichiliberal said:
> ...


You're very good at hurling insults and making demands for proof of overhwlemingly accepted mainstream facts.
Other than that, FAIL.
You contribute nothing to this forum. You present no ideas. No issues. 
All of your posts are in blind loyalty defense of the failed and woefully unpopular liberal ideology.
You keep defending a burning house. Go right ahead. 
The dems are rearranging the deck chairs on their political "Titanic".


----------



## taichiliberal (Oct 12, 2010)

> Quote: Originally Posted by taichiliberal
> 
> Spare us all this tired retread of teabagger lies and distortions.
> 
> ...


productive than what Beck's idiots were subjected to....or continue to bluff and bluster.




bigrebnc1775 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



And here's another intellectually bankrupt blowhard, the Big Reb.   He can't answer my challenge either, so he just stamps his widdle feet and wails invectives.   These are the fools who gladly vote for the people that screw them over time and again and then go far into denial they appear psychotic.

Let's watch these stupes squirm, folks....and avoid a logical and fact based debate on the issue and the challenges I've put forth.


----------



## taichiliberal (Oct 12, 2010)

> Quote: Originally Posted by taichiliberal
> 
> Spare us all this tired retread of teabagger lies and distortions.
> 
> ...





thereisnospoon said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



Translation: our intellectually bankrupt Thereisnospoon CANNOT answer the challenge.  Like all neocon/teabagging/birther/Pnac loving blowhards, Thereisnospoon DOES NOT have the courage to publically admit he is wrong and/or cannot back up his assertions.  So instead, he just bluff and blusters.

The chronology of the posts shows that not only Thereisnospoon, but Thereisnointellect either. I'll watch the fool repeat his folly.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 12, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> > Quote: Originally Posted by taichiliberal
> >
> > Spare us all this tired retread of teabagger lies and distortions.
> >
> ...


Trust me ..you don't want to get into this with me. Consider yourself so advised.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Oct 12, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> > Quote: Originally Posted by taichiliberal
> >
> > Spare us all this tired retread of teabagger lies and distortions.
> >
> ...



Here ya go, stupid...
And screaming shit about Fox News. As legitimate a news source as the Lib MSM...
Republicans: Stimulus Money Spent on Wasteful Projects | Foxnews.com


Think real hard before you elect to get into a contest of insults with me.
You'll be bringing a knife to a gunfight.
I can be cruel crude and highly insensitive. In a street fight nothing is off limits.
So my advice to you is dial down the rhetoric.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > By the by, where did Klansman go?
> ...



I hope that your repent as did he before he died unlike Strom Thurmond.  A southerner of the old style is a stain on America.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2010)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> taichiliberal said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



The king of liars, of course, is the klansman bigreb.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2010)

thereisnospoon does not want to get into it with anybody because he has nothing but a big mouth.


----------



## DiveCon (Oct 13, 2010)

JakeStarkey said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


LIAR
i have never asked for a negative to be proven except maybe as a joke in reply to some asswipe like you


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Oct 13, 2010)

taichiliberal said:


> > Quote: Originally Posted by taichiliberal
> >
> > Spare us all this tired retread of teabagger lies and distortions.
> >
> ...



Still waiting on your reply 

question for you 
did the beck rally have any group that carried any communist signs? What was the agenda of the one nation rally? To unite america? Think about this do americans want to be unified with communist? If not why did sharpton allow any communist group at that rally? That is if the rally was not communist motivated.


----------

